# IUI With Vaginismus Part 30



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home!!

 and    

H xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Holly - Wishing you lots of luck with this round of treatment  


Morning All - OK wasn't utterley dissapointing inspite of Queen of Chav, Kerry. It was nice just to even have the chance to read the thing!

Weathers a bit gloomy isn't it and I'm home alone all day again as DH is working late. It's gonna be a long one!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

It is still slightly sunny here, but I believe rain is on the way. Bit of a pain because my tumble drier has died and we seem to generate a phenomenal amount of washing these days. I was hoping to hold off buying a new one until after our holiday (Sept). 

Annie - I assume from your post that last night was better? We had a troubled night here, with Will awake from 3.30 until 5. I was going out of my mind trying to figure out what was going on in his. He wasn't hungry at all, no nappy issues, no temperature etc. I tried putting him down in the spare room with me, but he wasn't having any of that (which I'm quite glad about really - I've known couples who end up sleeping in separate rooms for years). In the end I rocked him to sleep with a dummy, whhich he won't normally take.
He then slept until 7, but was quite out of sorts. Normally he gobbles breakfast down then spends a happy hour in his gym. Today he made a real song and dance about feeding and declined to go in the gym. I wonder if he is teething and the feeding hurts his gums?

I nearly clocked dh though who suggested that perhaps Will wasn't tired because he hadn't been sufficiently stimulated yesterday. Then, after he'd gone to work, I began worrying that he might be right. 

How is everyone else? I'm off to chav central this morning (aka the local Asda) to do a huge non-food shop. 

Emma,xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon - Had a fairly god day. Went to weaning class ans I was the only one who turned up! It was quite good actually. I got to ask loads of questions, one on one.

Then drove to Reading to surprise DH at work so he could show Hannah off. She cried at everyone typically but she had strained all the way down the M4 with no results. That would make me grumpy too.

Emma - Hopefully last night was a one off with Will. I understand not wanting to take him in to the spare room and getting into a habit. It's so hard not to give in in the midle of the night. 
Cheeky DH. I'd have got the rolling pin out for that one!

Right, home alone this evening so need to cook myself something quick while Lady H is alright.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

What a day! The Will stresses of the night continued until lunchtime, although he cheered up then. I also managed to flood the bedroom (left the windows open when I went out and then it tipped down) - no lasting damage, just one soggy carpet. And I nearly crashed the car - aquaplaned in the torrential rain. It was a bit scary really - I lost control of the car and went into the other lane on a dual carriageway but, thank goodness, there was no one in the other lane at the time.

Things have improved this afternoon though. 

Annie - did you take lots of notes? 

How (and where) is everyone else? 
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh God, we've scared them off with tales of sleepless nights and weaning  

Actually - I went prepared to take notes but was kindly given handouts that covered everything!

Just sat and watched last nights Big Brother. How hysterical was Pete's future autobiography. I laughed til I nearly peed which given the state of my pelvic floor isn't all that hard. Speaking of which - I have an appointment coming up soon with a Physio to see if we can improve things  

Night all -wherever you may be ....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, I'm here!

Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm here too, just a busy day yesterday at work.  

Also have a rotten cold from being rundown, not sleeping and stress!  

Glad your weaning classes are going well!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Polly, Claire - glad you are still with us. 

Donna - you're very quiet at the moment. Hope everything is OK. I bet you're just too tired after work to log on.

Deedee - hope you are OK. Is your broadband conection sorted out yet?

We had a better night last night, thank goodness, and W seems more himself this morning. Long may that continue.
Nothing exciting planned for me today, just food shopping.

What are you all doing at the weekend? I think I'm going to be home alone for at least one day.  

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Emma, no great plans yet again for me  probably filling out forms for the solicitor!  We were hoping to go out somewhere for the day like the zoo but it's going to  alot from what I've seen on the forecasts.  Need to think up an indoor venue! 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - hope you come up with something exciting to do tomorrow. Are you feeling better today?

It is pouring with rain at the moment here. Really ought to go and tidy up whilst W has a rare nap.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I do feel better a bit but not 100% yet.  Going to have a few drinks with my brother this eve hopefully that will knock the cold out of me!

Still haven't come up with an indoor venue - apart from shopping and can't see DP agreeing to that!  

Anyway, time for the weekend, going home VERY shortly!  

                       

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Can't believe you even had to ask what my plans are - BIG BROTHER FINAL NIGHT!!!

We've got friends coming over tonight for take away and booze! Usually I host an annual BB Final Night BBQ/Party. It's the social event of the year  

Tomorrow night I'm going out for my friends pre wedding dinner at a local Italian. I'm home alone all day tomorrow and Sunday but I'm sure Lady H will keep me occupied.

Hope you all have a good one. Speak to you later

Glyn to Win!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - hope your BB party goes well. Sounds fab! I don't care who wins as long as it isn't Aisleyne. Glyn _is_ quite a sweet young man though.

Claire - hope you find somewhere indoor and fun to go to.

Polly, Donna, Deedee - hope you all have lovely weekends.

Dh has managed to arrange things so that he is home all weekend.  I was starting to feel like a single mother. If it ever stops raining I'm planning to go up my shiny new ladders at the weekend and do various DIY and gardening tasks (I love that kind of thing and dh is hopeless). I might even try to get my hair cut. i say that every weekend but it never happens. It hasn't been cut since March and looks awful. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Sun is shining here at the moment but I'm still in my p.j's, so not exactly making the most of it.

DH has just left the house to go to the Races with the boys on a stag do. Lady H & I picked a horse called "King Joshua" - as that's what Lady H would have been called had she been a boy   

I'm spending the day at home doing housewife chores and I think my friend is coming over with her 3 week old boy later. We're then going to take it in turns to go and get ready to go out to dinner this evening where we join the hen party and both our DH's are on babysitting duty. I said I'd probably have to start getting ready at 4pm to be ready to go out for 8pm and I'm not kidding  

Wishing you all a lovely day x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been online just been sooooooooo tired.

Emma the pictures of Will are fab and he is so cute 
Emma, I recieved your packages, thank you so much the things you have sent are fab! I really can't thank you enough! You must let me send you a cheque for postage atleast 

How is everyone? I am having a slobbing out day (yes again!) although I will try and tidy house a bit later.
Hopefully DH will finishing stripping wallpaper in teh spare room tommorrow, all ready for it to be transformed inot a nursery! 

I am beginning to panic that time is running out and we still have baby stuff to buy, plus there are so many things I want but have to get things we need first 

Manager is threatening redundacies as we have a few children leaving to go to school so she wont need as many staff untill numbers pick up again, well I know who her first choice will be! although if she doesn't follow correct procedue I[br]: 19/08/06, 14:13Hadn't finished 

If she doesn't follow correct procedure I will meet her in court, although not sure if you have to pay to take someone to a tribunal? not sure i could afford it, anyway we will cross that bridge if we come to it which I am hoping it doesn't! only 6 weeks left at work - yipee! its becoming a real struggle now!

Had my scan on monday, yes another dildo cam - getting quite used to them now  they measure the length of you cervix, for a singleton they like it to be aboce 15mm for twins above 20mm if it falls below the marker they will montior you as tis indecates a high rist of going inot spontaneous abour before 33 weeks. Well mine measured 36mm so well above marker, will it ever dilate i wonder . I ma at low risk of going into sponateous labour before 33 weeks but obviocly i could still be induced or need a c-section around that time!

I am seeing midwife and having a growth scan on thursday which I am excited about, DH can't make it though but my mum is coming.

Annie how are things with Lady H now?

Right lunch time i think.....

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Donna - I'm glad you got the baby stuff alright. I really don't want you to send a cheque for postage, and I will just throw it away if you do, so there.  I'd much rather you spent the money on something to pamper yourself.
How are you going to decorate the nursery? I'd love some ideas. We still haven't done ours, even though Will sleeps in there. I was going to do it in yellow or cream, but now I think I'll go for blue. At the rate its going he'll be able to choose the colour scheme for himself.  I want to get some of those peel on/off wall stickers you can get so that it can be themed and colourful, but can be removed when he gets a bit older and develops his own interests.
Your manager would be very foolish to make you redundant. Just imagine the fuss you could kick up - a local papers' dream story.
Congratulations on the width of your cervix.   All sounds good. Don't worry about dilation. Although it is hard to believe that one baby (let alone two) could ever fit through there it all does take care of itself (it does hurt a bit, mind).

Annie - hope you enjoyed BB final and have a fab evening out tonight.

Hope everyone else is OK.

I've had a very nice, if uneventful, day. Went to Letchworth just to see what it was like (dull, in case you are wondering), and dh got a parking ticket for parking over the line in the car park.  In his defence it was quite deliberate because there were no mother and baby spaces, and there was no way we could have got a child seat out of the car if he hadn't (wide car, very narrow spaces etc). He is going to try and contest it. Other than that I've been pottering around, grooming the dogs (something I put off because they make such a fuss), and singing nursery rhymes.

I'm off to drink wine and read the papers. Dh is cooking roast beef tonight. 
Have a good evening,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi emma,

Yum roast beef you lucky girl!
I'm having jacket potatoes with beef curry (not home made)

Dh is waiting for aa! another problem with the car hoping its a minor one though otherwise small amount of money I hoped to spend tommorrow will go on the car.

We are having a jungle theme although not going to OTT! the walls are goin to be a light blue. Mineral wisp by dulux! then we have jungle curtains - well when we bye them, jungle changing mat and mobiles. cots will have white and blue bedding. to expencive to buy themed bedding. thats the plan anyway.

Talk tommorrow, take care

Donna xx[br]: 19/08/06, 20:10All plans for tommorrow are off 

who knows what is wrong with car aa man wasn't very helpful  but did tow DH home 
we will have to wait till monday and take it to the garage thankfully DH isn't working monday so he can take it. I just know it will be expensive cars always are so the money we had for shopping tommorrow and going to visit my aunt in bexhill next weekend will be used on the car 

will I ever finish buying the baby things 

Twin 2 (Ryan) thinks my ribs are his blanket! feels like he is trying to get underneath them!

Night all

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I had a lovely evening at the Italian. It was nice being with all the girls again and being able to chat freely! I've got a bit of a headache today though - not self inflicted I hasten to add. I drove last night.

Lady H is having a rare morning nap. Without wanting to jinx anything, she's been quite good lately. Unless I'm just getting used to her "moments"

Emma - My friend decorated her little boys nursery in a jungle type theme and it's fab. She did each of the 4 walls a different colour, taken from the colours in the bedding. One is blue, a green, yellow and orange. All of them are pastel shades and it's honestly really beautiful. She got the jngle bedding in Boots. It's on their website if you wanted to take a peek and see what I mean.  
I did enjoy BB. Did you watch it? I thought Pete was a bit of an obvious choice but was all choked when they announced it and saw his reaction.  I alays like seeing people who have been bullied in the past come out on top. Bullying is my absolute no1 hate. I despise it.

Donna - So sorry I haven't sent my parcel yet. DH keeps driving off with the parcel paper in his car and it's taken me all week to remember to buy sellotape   I shall definitely box it up today and post it this week.
Really pleased to hear that you and the twins are doing really well. Great results at the scan. I can't believe they're going to be here soon! What a year the vag team has had. I find it incredible. Think back to this time last year and we all thought it was impossible and would never happen    When Claire & Polly have theirs we'll definitely have to meet up and celebrate with a whole load of champagne!!! 
Don't worry about your Boss. In a few weeks time she'll be the last thing on your mind.
What other bits have you got left to buy for the twins?

Polly - How are you hun? Have you started the diet? 

Claire - Hope that cold has stayed away. Did drinks with your Brother keep it at bay?

Deedee - Hope you're having a relaxing weekend! Milk it for all it's worth. If I had my time again I wouldn't get out of bed for the last few weeks because it's rare you'll see your bed again for a loooong time! 

Right. Lady H and I are having a day at home doing house things. We're even going to attempt to unpack some more boxes

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie glad you had a good evening last night you sound very happy for it, it obviously did you good. 
I like the idea of meeting once Polly and claire have their babies that would be really nice.
Don't worry about your package, whenever you get the chance.

Still annoyed about the car, can't do anything we planned today! which maybe a good thing as I should be doing college work! but if it costs loads we wont be able to go away next weekend which i was really looking forward to and its our only chnace to go!  just have to wait and see what garage says monday!

Had a restless night last night, uncomforable ribs which are in my breasts by the way  well thats what it feels like! and uncomfortable down left side, never mind all worth it.

Just heard DH wake so gonna go back to bed now, ctach you all later have a nice sunday

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna - what a pain about the car. Is that your new car?
Where were you planning to go next weekend?
A jungle-themed nursery sounds really lovely. What bits and bobs do you still need to get?

Annie - glad you had a nice night out.
I didn't get chance to watch the BB final. I recorded it but have only seen a tiny bit so far. 
How was your day at home?

Polly - how are you? How is the diet going? I know i said that I was anti-diet, but I think I might have to join you soon. I'm feeling quite fat at the moment.  

Claire - hope you gad a lovely weekend.
Deedee - hello. Hope you're back with us soon.

I've had a pleasant housey kind of day. I've christened my new ladders by cleaning my windows, and even managed to do some wallpaper stripping in Will's room. I still have a little bit left to do there, but wibbling stopped play. This afternoon we went for a walk and picked blackberries for dinner. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Had a nice sunday after all, just chilling mainly.
Dh stripped so more wall paper in the soon to be nursery, if we don't go away next weekend things will really get started in there  

Yes it is the new car that has broken down, chance you take buying second hand cars but couldn't afford a new one  hopefully something minor - tommorrow will tell.

A memeber of staff phoned me today to tell me they've had enough and are not coming back! can't say I blame them so tommorrow should be fun as she's not coming in and we have another on holiday! Iam sure some how I will get the blame! usually do  

Try and get online more next week.

Claire, Polly, Deedee hope you are all well

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

YEE HAH, WE HAVE BROADBAND!!!!!!!

For a while we didnt even have dial up because it was only temporary but we are up and running again with broadband. DH is v proud of himself.

Hope evryone is ok. Ill check up on all the posts Ive missed and report back soon.

DD x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Donna, sorry to hear about the car, these things are so expensive aren't they!   I had to get two new tyres and have the tracking done this weekend and it wasn't cheap, plus I have a problem with the coolant which I'm hoping won't cost a lot.  Hope yours isn't too expensive today.

Emma, where did you get the blackberries?  I've been promising DP an apple and blackberry crumble for weeks now and would rather pick my own than pay for extortionately priced supermarket ones.

Annie, sounds like you had an excellent weekend, hope the BB party went well!

Morning Deedee, Polly.

My weekend was ok (apart from the car tyres).  We talked about getting married etc and decided definitely next May/June time with ttc immediately, but I really wanted a proper proposal and am still hankering after one, but beginning to think it's a done deal and will happen without the romantic notion to go with it.    I know DPs put aside the money for the ring as well so WHY CAN'T I HAVE IT NOW!    God, I'm impatient!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - it sounds like you have become engaged but without the proposal having taken place.  Perhaps dp is working up to something special soon? If not, the next time he mentions weddings etc you'll have to say that you aren't/can't make any plans until he actually asks you to marry him. If you know where you'd like to get the ring from you could suggest a shopping trip to that place sometime soon. It all sounds very exciting, and I'm sure something will happen soon.

I picked blackberries up on the hills behind Lilley. They tasted yummy, but weren't very plentiful. Where I used to live (just outside St Albans) was fantastic for them; I'm tempted to go back specially. I used to pick masses there and make ice-cream and jam, but here we just managed to get enough for one pudding.

Deedee - welcome back!

Donna - hope work is OK today. If that person has left it means one less person to make redundant, doesn't it?
What a pain about your car. They are so expensive to maintain aren't they. I've got to get an exhaust for one car and have the tracking done on the other this week and I'm dreading to think how much it will cost.

I'm having one of those 'waiting in for a parcel' days. So annoying, as it was supposed to come last week and didn't. It is pouring with rain here. I have got the cutest rainsuit for Will. It is suppsoed to be for a 6-9 month child, but it is sooo big that I think he'll still be wearing it when he starts school. 
I am having a temporary cooking strike. I waited for dh to come home from work on Friday before eating, and then he grumbled about the food, so I said I would not cook again. I didn't really mean it, but he has taken me at my word and prepared food for the next couple of days already, and it only has to be heated up in the evening.  
Better go,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Love the cooking strike, Emma! I've been on strike for about 9 years now, but as it is DH's first day back at work, and he has a longer commute than me, maybe I need to start planning a few meals and stop being such a lazy cow.   It might also help with weight loss if I'm in charge. (not very good so far  )

Nice to have you back Deedee.

Donna - it never rains but it pours eh? Hope that work isn't too bad today, and that the car doesn't cost too much.  

Claire - you can get married without a proper proposal - you have to decide if he's the kind that would be happy to make a "thing" of it or not. If he isn't and you push it, it won't be that romantic if he feels awkward, and it all seems a bit put on for the sake of it. You've decided to get married, and even more or less said when, so the deed is now done. My DH is useless at being romantic when I would like him to be, but brill at being romantic when I don't expect it. So this weekend, during which is my birthday, I am being whisked off to France on a surprise, which I had to be told about early due to this new job of his. But he had got various people to put spurious meetings in my diary so that I would be free to go for a long weekend. So sweet! But as for a proposal - forget it!!

Annie - Hi! 

Love 
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - welcome back! What a romantic dh you have. Sounds like you'll have a lovely weekend. Forget about the diet until after then.
Hope dh's 1st day at work goes well.

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

emmadaffodil said:


> Polly - welcome back!


Ooer! Have I been that quiet? I read two or three times a day usually, so I don't feel like I have been anywhere, but I still find it hard to find something to say sometimes. I have to post on a website as part of my job, so maybe I am all posted-out by the time I read on here. 

I'll try and do better!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All

Claire - I'm thinking along the same lines as Emma. Next time the "wedding" conversation comes up, that's the prefect chance to say that he hasn't asked you properly yet so can't make any proper decisions! But, having just said that when I read Polly's post I could see what she was saying also. What is DP like with these things. My DH was sooooo nervous, he kind of mumbled it! Either way it's all sounding really exciting. The house is coming together, proposal is almost there.... is ttc off the cards before a wedding? Any considerations of giving it a go just before? you could bang one out before may/june next year  

Emma - Blackberry picking   - you totally put me to shame. I promised DH faithfully that if I got a new kitchen that I would do lots of cooking. The most I've done so far is a chilli! 
Fair to you for going on strike. Years ago my Dad came home from work one evening and was moaning at my Mum. She threw the whole lot in his face   Runny egg dripping off his nose -  I'll never forget that one  

Donna - I posted your parcellate this afternoon. They said you should have it in 3-4 days. You won't miss it! I did a bit more unpacking yesterday and found a fair few more items for the boys ( ) Just chuck anything that's no good to you.
Sooo, what are your plans work wise. I guess it's a little early to know. Are you intending to go back to the Nursery or are you going to stay home with the boys? If you go back to work can you take the boys with you? My friend who had twins last year had to give up work. She couldn't afford childcare for 2 of them and it didn't work out worth her time or money.

Deedee - Fab to have you back. It's awful without internet isn't it. I thought I as going to go mad!

Polly - How did DH's first day go? How loooovvvely of him to take you to France! Do you know where you're going?

It's my DH's 30th birthday next week. We're going out to his fave restaurant and I think the lads have arranged a day of golf, which works out nicely so he can use his new clubs. 
We've got our first whole day out as a family on Saturday. One of my old school friends is getting married and we're all going. I'm panicking already. Lady H will want a feed either just before the service or right in the middle of it. Either way I'm done for!  She's got the cutest dress to wear though!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - it did feel like _ages_ since you posted here. I just assumed you had gone on a trip somewhere.

Annie - I am full of admiration for you taking Lady H to a wedding. We've not really had a proper day out yet (except to SIL's house, which doesn't count), and the thought of it terrifies me. Do you have something fabulous to wear too? How will you stop Lady H being sick on it? 

An uneventful day here. I waited in all day for my parcal, and it came at 6.30 pm. Typical! W seemed very out of sorts this afternoon and spent much of it screaming hysterically. I think that the thunder and lightning upsets him.  I don't feel like I've achieved or done anything today.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thunder & Lightening? We've had sunshine all afternoon  

I did spend all afternoon in town today trying to find something to wear. I bought a top in the hope that A) - I can find my white trousers in a box somewhere & B) - that they still fit! I always struggle with outfits for these events, always leave it to the last minute, always have to make a mad dash to the shops the week of the wedding. One day I will learn to BUY EARLY! 

I am dreading taking Lady H. I just know she'll cry all day. She's a really unsociable young lady at the moment and cries if anyone looks at her (not like her Mother!), she'll probably get hungry at all the most inconvinient points of the day, take a dump right through the speeches and everyone will stare at her because she grunts like a constipated pig and I'll put money on me & DH having to bring her home early.

Really can't wait.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - it might not be that bad.  Sometimes it helps though to expect and be prepared for the worst and then the reality comes as a pleasant surprise.

I'm expecting a tough night tonight. I put W to bed at 6.30, as I always do, but today he woke up screaming at 7.30 and had to be rocked back to sleep. He never does that. I fear repeat performances throughout the night.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - how was your night? Mine started off as always. Dummy at 2am and then she was awake at 4.30. I got so hacked off I went and made her 3ozs. She guzzled the lot and went back to sleep until 7.30! I guess she's genuinely hungry. Maybe this is one of those dream feeds I'll have to do. I'll keep going with it and reduce the amount gradually. Anything for a good nights sleep!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning!

Annie - actually the night was OK. I woke W at 10.30 for a feed and he screamed, and screamed and screamed, but eventually took it. Then he went to sleep and slept through until 7. However, I slept very fitfully. I kept expecting him to wake so couldn't relax and sleep myself. What an idiot.  Dh and I had a half-hearted attempt at S in the night (my idea, thought it might help me sleep ), but it didn't work so well. I don't think I can remember what to do. 

Hope everyone else is well this morning. We have sun again at long last!

I'm off to B&Q to get lots of DIY things this morning. Whether I'll ever get chance to use them remains to be seen. They don't have any baby trolleys though so I'll have to carry W in a sling, and he's getting rather heavy.  This afternoon we're off to the surgery for 3rd vaccinations.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, I'm sure the wedding won't be as bad as you're expecting.  I agree with Emma, I always imagine the worst so the reality is always much nicer.  And I'm sure she'll look very pretty and attract attention for that rather than the constipated grunting!  

Donna, what happened with the car?  Mine is playing up again, the coolant level dropped to practically nothing a few weeks ago and I had to be rescued by the aa, now it's dropping again.    He couldn't find a leak so goodness knows what's wrong with it.  Back to the garage we go.....................  Hope you've had more luck.

Good luck at B&Q Emma.  I suspect I'll be a regular visitor soon (fingers crossed).  Sorry to hear about the 's', I'm going backwards in that respect too, Sunday's effort was very painful and don't know what is different.  I'm sure it will get better again very soon for you.

Morning Polly, hi Deedee.  Good news on the broadband.

Well yes it does look like I am informally engaged doesn't it.        I will say to DP again that the correct order is proposal - engagement - marriage and see if that helps.    Nope can't go for baby before marriage, our parents would have a fit each then probably a joint one.  (too traditional)  I'm tempted to do so anyway but DP is adamant we have to wait.  The next argument will be the wedding itself, as I want to go abroad but his uncle won't fly (a man I've never met who DP sees twice a year max, why should he dictate my dream day?!  )

No more house news, mortgage application is queued at the bank awaiting processing (although it's incredibly straight forward and just needs rubber stamping)  

There are too many   in this message, I need to chill out!  Back later.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - are you feeling any less  ? 
I'm no mechanic but could the problem be the coolant guage (i.e. electrical fault) rather than the coolant itself?
You should definitely do what you want for your wedding day. Whatever you decide will upset someone or other, but it is a time to put yourself 1st. After all, you're (probably) only planning to do it once. Perhaps it would give the uncle an incentive to overcome his fear of flying?

I had a rather successful trip to B&Q. W loved it. Perhaps he'll be a handyman of some sort when he grows up (my 3rd choice career for him after doctor or lawyer). Now I have to find time to apply lining paper to walls and then paint it.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All

Lady H and have been on a monster walk today with my best friend and her little chap. It was an hour and a half each way   Might not sound alot to you guys but that was huge for us! 


Emma - I'm going to try a 10pm dream feed tonight. Last time I tried it was totally unsuccesful as she clamped her mouth shut! We'll see how we do tonight.
DH & I did S two nights ago. I think I was too dry (sorry) to get him in. I'm scared that I've forgotten how to do it too     I was just beginning to really get into the swing of it when the Lady H miracle occured. Now she's here I'm worried I'm being a bit lazy with it. It doesn't matter so much if it doesn't work everytime now does it?!?! But I don't want to take 10 steps back. More practice required perhaps  

Claire - How come you don't fancy the big white wedding at home? Where abouts would you like to go to get married? I did the big white wedding - it was huge and to be honest a complete 18 month headache in planning. By the time the big day arrived I was pooped! 
The bank will probably be quite quick in processing the mortgage. They want your pennies after all! Mine went through mega quick with them. I usually find it's solicitors that cause delays! 

Evening everyone else xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Work was a nightmare yesterasy but has calmed down today, manager is going away for a week so she is being extra nice! I am sure it will all change when she comes back 
but for a week i am free of her, although she will phone I am sure   Just hope nothing happens while she is away cause it will all be my fault!

Annie my work plans are to never work again  ha ha I wish.
I am definatly not going back to my current nursery, i would have left before now if it wasn't for tx and then pregnancy.
Don't think I will be working for a while though becuase like you friend it really isn't worth it, I would earn less than the amount I would be paying out childcare for both of them so there is no point. It will be a struggle with only 1 wage though but don't really have a choice  I am sure it will all work out.

um 's' we have only manage that twice since I fell pregnant  and the second time I didn't even attempt penetration just felt to big and heavty to even try.
The thing is 's' or lack of it never bothere me until we wanted a family I am worried that now we have achieved that I will go back to no penetration - because whats the point! although I had overcoem vag penetration was always more for DH than it was me, it has never done much for me I prefer the foreplay (sorry tmi) Have to see what happens after the boys are born.

Cat is going to be fixed on thursday, DH as managed to get the day off so now he can come to the scan, yea! as he couldn't before.
The problem is some fan thing (not car minded as you can tell ) its gonna cost £150 though! Not sure if we can go to my aunties now we have to look at pennies, we shouldn't really go as a) don't have money now and b) any money we do have should be put to baby things, but this is our last chance for a little break for who knows how long so we will see 

I was sick this morning  although since m/s has stopped I have had a few mornings when its comeback so may not be anything but this week I am feeling very sock in the evenings  I will see how it goes but I fear m/s as returned.

Claire congratulations on the engagament! maybe DP or should that be DF  will pop the question but he wants it to be a surprise?

Hope everyone is well

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - you won't have many more weeks left with your boss after she comes back from her week off, will you?
Is it feasible for you to work as a childminder, so that you could look after your 2 at the same time as earning money? Mind you, how anyone copes looking after 2, let alone more, is beyong me. 
If you can get away for a break you should. It could be a long, long time before you get one again (16 years  ).
I hope the sickness passes soon.
I can't wait to hear all about your scan.

Annie - a 3 hour walk sounds a lot to me. You're giving the exercise queen (Polly) a run for her money there. 
I hope the dream feed goes well. I saw your post elsewhere about having dificulty with this. I don't really have any problem waking Will up for his. I turn the light on, then take him out of his growbag and change his nappy, then put him back into the growbag. This wakes him up, but he is still sleepyish. Then, once he is changed, I turn the light off, but keep the bedroom door open a little, so that there is just enough light to see what I'm doing, then feed him. 

Claire - I agree with Annie. It is the solicitors who cause delays. We had to hassle ours all the time to get them to do anything. Plus the local authority searches can really hold things up, depending on how dynamic your local authority are (St Albans were quite speedy, but North Herts took weeks and weeks). Mortgage people will be bending over backwads to offer you money.

Got to go, dinner is ready.
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - hhmmm, not sure wether to do it or not. I'm scared that if I wake her up too much she might be really grumpy and not got back. I read somewhere else tonight that it's not always a goos idea to wake a baby that has a god habit of sleeping for long periods of time. I dunno. guess I'll have to try it to find out how she does with it .... preparing for a long night!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - don't know what to suggest. When I started W on the dream feed he _didn't_ have a habit of sleeping well. In fact, he never seemed to sleep at all back then, so it was a life saver for me. If you are thinking of weaning before 6 months, then perhaps it is best to muddle through as you are until then, and once she is on solids perhaps she'll sleep through.
I am home alone tonight and have drunk a bit tooo much red wine. What a lush! Feel a bit tipsy now. I'd better go nd have a large cup of tea!

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good for you Emma! Nothing like a nice glass of red in the evenings - that's how Hannah came along  

I tried the dream feed last night. It went really well. She sleepily accepted her 3ozs and went straight back to sleep. Then she stirred at 4am for her dummy..... and then woke up at 5am wanting a feed. I dragged it out til 6am.

Soooo back to Plan A and I'll give her a small feed at 4am and make it less as the weeks progress until (with some luck) it wittles down to nowt.

DH is home today and as the weather is so naff, we're working on the house. Cleaning out the junk rooms - conservatory and spare room are top of the list so we can finally get them decorated!

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Listen to you two and your feeding/sleeping conversations, you should like two old pros!  Wish I could contribute - or even know exactly what dream feeds are!  

I only do s for DP, it does nothing for me either, and for some reason we're really struggling at the moment after such progress before.  Personally I wouldn't care if we never did it but I know he feels differently.  I'm sure when I want to ttc I'll be more interested though!

Annie, I hate the idea of a big white wedding.  We don't have many relatives and those we do have we don't know very well and I'm absolutely not paying for them to eat at my expense when they don't even know basic things like my middle name.  DP and I are both quite quiet too and would both die of embarrassment if we had to do our vows infront of a goggling church full.  I want to go abroad (preference is currently Italy) with close family and a couple of very good friends each, all have a blast and get very tipsy, then fly on somewhere for an amazing honeymoon.  Doesn't look like I'm going to get my way though.  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - I am right with you on the wedding plans. I would have curled up and died if I'd had to stand in front of 100s of people in a white meringue. I found it hard enough doing the vows in front of about 30 people. My regret is that we didn't go abroad and do it all with even fewer people. I did offend my mother who wanted the big church do, but, as I pointed out, it was my wedding not hers. It was very stressful and upsetting at the time though.

Your dream feed days will come soon.  A dream feed is feeding a baby when it is asleep or half awake so that it has enough food inside it (in theory) to then sleep on through the night.

On that note, Annie - well done on the dream feed.  Hope all the house stuff is going well.

I tried to do a bit of decorating this morning, naively thinking that watching me decorate might be highly entertaining for a small child, but apparently not this one. I managed to slap on some polyfilla, and that was it. Lining paper will have to wait until the weekend.
It is raining yet again here, and I am still without a tumble dryer. 

Hope everyone else is OK,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Oh the stress.  My buyers valuer has come back with a valuation on my house of £6,000 less than what the buyer is paying.  The mortgage company will still lend her the money as it's a low loan to value but she's become twitchy and been to see the estate agents.  Meanwhile I could smack the valuer in the face for that  as he has valued it below average price for the area when my house is very well presented.  The day started so well too, our survey and valuation on the new house are due to go ahead tomorrow or Friday.  If I have to drop the price we can't have a new kitchen in the new house without causing financial difficulty (and it needs a new kitchen) and if I have to remarket it I will just cry as our sellers aren't going to hold on forever.

Sorry no personals, I'm too stressed to think at the moment.

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Claire - deep breaths hun. Have you spoken to the Estate Agents or valuers. Can you get second opinions on these things?!?! How has the valuer come to this decision I ask you!!! Usually they go in and nod, agree whatever value is on the paperwork and bumble off for a cuppa.

I also feel reall bad about my constant baby posts. How very dreary for everybody. I never thought I'd turn into one of those mums who drones on about every minute of their childs day - who cares!

I am making a resolution today to suck it up and be more fun!

Wedding - well being such an extrovert I guess I never thought about standing up in front of friends and family. We had 120 in the day and another 100 + in the evening!... and my dress was enormous! I looked the fairy on top of the Xmas Tree. More tulle than you've ever seen in your life. You absolutely have to do what *you* want for your special day. My best friend eloped to Las Vegas last year. At first I was devestated but it didn't take long for me to realise that it was for my own selfish reasons and I actually think it was really romantic.Don't do anything to please anyone else or it ends up their wedding! Would you have a party when you got home?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - you poor thing. I'd be beside myself with worry too. Can you find out why the valuer has reached this decision? Seems _very _ odd. Normally they just agree to whatever the estate agent says, unless it is a very unusual property (I'm assuming its not). If they won't tell you anything, the estate agent should. After all, their cut of the sale will be reduced too, so they must be fuming. It isn't just the buyer trying it on to get a price reduction, is it?

Sorry for prattling on about babies too. Totally insensitive, and porbably boring you all senseless too.

Annie - how did you get on with the house? I'm very jealous of your conservatory. I'm trying to persuade dh that it would be a valuable addition to our house. Mind you, there are so many things we need to do (new bathrooms, kitchen, redecorate the whole inside, possible extension) that perhaps it won't happen.

How is everyone else?

Emma, xxxx

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, don't worry about the babytalk - it would be rather worrying if you weren't doing it!

Claire - so sorry about the house stress. I really hope it all comes together in the end, and in the not too distant future.  

One more day at work for me before five days off.   However, so much for the trip away, af was due the last day of it, but started today. Bit miz, as last cycle was 16 days - this one is 23. Hoping it is not the big M on way. Although everything I have read suggests that the cycle gets longer, not shorter. But not good. Guess I need to order some more syringes.

Donna, Deedee, hi!

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I can now announce that not only is broadband working but we have a wireless router aswell so I am in my bed at the mo instead of hunched over the computer in the cramped study- bliss!!!  DH is v proud of himself for getting the whole thing set up.

Well there was lots of news to catch up on. First of all I think congratulations are in order- CLAIRE!!!!   although your DP really does need to get his finger out and do the proper proposal .

Annie and Emma- Im getting scared because you seem to be adjusting to yummy mummy life very well. It all sounds so alien to me and Ive started having dreams that I drop the baby on its head, leave it in the car etc.... I suppose its all par for the course this feeling unprepared and completely out of my depth.

Donna-Enjoy your boss's week off. It is countdown time!!, how long do you have left at work now? Sorry the sickness is back 

Polly- How did DH's first day at work go? What about the diet?

I have 2 weeks left at work and its killing me. Im knackered by the time i come home and have to have a nap in the afternoon.  

Annie and Emma- at your midwife visits did they measure your bump with a tape measure?
I find it a bit odd and quite an old fashioned way of doing things. Im probably paranoid but I feel that I havent grown that much recently. Everyone says I am very 'neat' and Im just panicking that that means theres something wrong.

Bob is still kicking away and keeping me awake at night with 'her' aerobics sessions so that must be a good sign.

We went baby shopping at the weekend and got changing mat, nappy bag, cot top changer and some more babygros (so tiny!)

There are sooo many baby gadgets out there its quite bewildering, nappy bins, special baths, swinging bouncy chairs etc... I wish someone would tell me what I will actually need and use and what is a waste of money! Any advice Emma and Annie??

The house is looking really good, we are practically finished- all the tiling is done, carpets down, curtains up etc... Just a bit of wallpapering and painting to do and get fitted wardrobes put in so that Bob's room can become a nursery instead of a dressing room.

Well, Id better sign off as im getting sleepy (just as Bob's aerobics class starts-typical!)

Hope evryone is well,

DD xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Was hoping things would look better this morning, but no!  The mortgage lender will still lend her the money as she isn't borrowing much v. the house value, so there is no arena within which to argue with the valuer at the moment (and it's a bog standard house).  That opportunity only arises if the buyer makes a fuss and asks for a price reduction.  So, in the meantime I just have to wait and see if she reacts to it or whether the estate agents have done a satisfactory job of telling her the valuation is wrong.  I don't think she's trying it on as her mum's best friend is friends with DP's mum and the reports I've had are all very upfront and that she's been keen to get into the house... I would ask DP's mum to snoop a bit but she's a bit of a loose canon and may do more harm than good. 

Annie/Emma, not at all re the baby talk, it's quite fascinating to have a window into a world I know nothing about!  

Deedee, sounds like you're all ready for the baby now!  Lucky you, only 2 weeks of work to go!  

Morning Polly and Donna.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Just a quickie as I'm off to the vets in a moment - annual vaccination time (for the dog not me).

Deedee - I'll come back and try to answer all your baby questions later. 

Polly - easier said than done, but try not to read too much into one irregular cycle. Wait and see what the next few bring. 
I want to ask you advice about fabric things later.

Claire - 

Back later,
Emma, xxxxx[br]: 24/08/06, 09:27Hello again,

Deedee - yummy mummy, I wish!   I feel much more slummy mummy, as I'm invariably covered in mud and baby sick. I am planning to be infinitely more gorgeous before the weekend is out though. I'm having my hair done on Saturday (and I'm not cancelling this time for anyone) and I collect one of my pairs of new glasses tomorrow. I've gone for a bold, stylish pair as I fancy a new look.  My second pair, which won't be ready for ages, are a bit more conventional though.

I'll try and answer your questions:
1. yes, the mw did measure the bump with a tape measure. It all seemed very unscientific to me, just a short step away from witch doctoring. It was totally inaccurate. According to my notes my bump shrunk as time went on, just because a different mw measured a different way, yet I could see that it had grown. They kept telling me that I was having a huge baby, but actually he was quite small.

2. The 'neat' thing is a compliment and a good thing. It means all the extra is baby bump rather than fat. Nothing to worry about at all. Without wanting to put a dampener on things, I was told that my bump was neat, and i fully expected to emerge back as a size 8/10 once the baby came out, but it hasn't happened that way.  Perhaps you'll be luckier.

3. You might well feel totally out of your depth at first - I certainly did - but over time it gets easier, as you get used to having this alien in the house, as you recover from the birth itself, and once you get a bit more sleep. I'm sure some people take to it like a duck to water, but I certainly didn't. I feel awful saying it, but for the 1st few weeks I kept thinking 'what have I got myself into', 'why doesn't this baby like me', 'what am I doing wrong'. I found that things got easier at 6 weeks, and again at 12 weeks.

4. In terms of baby clutter etc, a baby bath is not essential, but I've found it quite useful. You can do them in a basin for the 1st few weeks. That is also easier in the early days when you might find bending down a bit painful. I like mine because it saves filling a whole bath with water - much more environmentally friendly.  
I know people will disagree with me on this, but I think baby monitors are a waste of money. unless your house is huge, if the baby is crying you'll know about it.  I found that I'd sit listening to every snuffle, and I couldn't relax at all. I haven't used mine since he was about 4 weeks old. I've since heard that you can get ones that monitor if they stop breathing, which might be more useful.
We have a bouncy chair that a friend lent us, just the kind that sit on the floor. W hated it when he was very little, as he used to slide down and fall out, but know likes it. Again, you don't get that much use out of them. He is now almost too big for it, even though they are supposed to last until 6 months. I'm quite confused actually about where I'm going to put him soon when he gets bigger.
A baby gym is a brilliant investment once they're about 6 months old. We've got 2, one upstairs and one downstairs. I have one in my bathroom as it is a great place to plonk him whilst I have a shower, get dressed etc; I got sick of struggling up and downstairs with a baby in one arm and the gym in the other.
Similarly with nappy bins and changing mats, I'd recommend one upstairs and one downstairs. It just makes life a little bit easier, and they are relatively cheap.

Please feel free to ask any more questions. 

Polly - can I ask your advice about curtains. I think I'm going to attempt to make some. I've been looking at ready made ones, and nowhere seems to sell ones wide or long enough for my windows. How do you know how much fabric to get? Is there some kind of formula based on the window width? Is this far too ambitous for someone without much sewing experience? I've made cushion covers but thats about it.

Annie, Donna - hope you are both OK.

Claire - any updates on the house nightmare? have you managed to speak to your estate agent?

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Emma - wow, you're going to make curtains?!  

House - grr.  No news, so just need to hang in there and hope the buyer doesn't reassess her position.  I know the estate agent thinks I'm a pain in the bottom so I'm not going to ring him as I'm sure he'll let me know if there is a problem.  But I like control and certainty and this situation is driving me insane  .  I've got my mobile on silent at work but glance at it every 10 seconds to check they're not ringing.  Not conducive to a productive work day as I'm sure you can imagine!  

That's the second time I've used the little tantrum man in an email this week, oh dear!

Change of subject - what's everyone doing at the weekend?  We're going for a pub meal Friday night (Emma, we were going to do Lilley Arms but apparantly there's a funeral there earlier and we were worried there might be some glum stragglers - when we do go I'll report back) and blackberry picking (haven't decided where) on Saturday.  Otherwise, I will be pacing, wringing my hands together and hyperventilating over minute and unimportant things and generally getting stressed.  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you shouldn't have any qualms about phoning the estate agent. They are employed by you and stand to get lots of money from you, so you are entitled to make them earn their money. It might give you peace of mind too.

I'm going to do more blackberry picking too this afternoon, provided the rain holds off, I've found some more about 2 minutes walk from my house. In fact I've been walking past them twice a day every day but hadn't spotted them until yesterday. 

My weekend plans are a haircut on Saturday, and various DIY jobs (including putting up lining paper in W's room). I'd like to get some painting done to, but fear that is too ambitious.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening Chatterboxes!

Emma - We got a fair few things done in the house yesterday. Old sofas went, loftboards were layed and tiles for downstairs bathroom ordered. Don't envy our conservatory right now - it's a junk room at the mo. The sofas going though have made a difference. I guess it's ready for painting but I have no idea when. Probably not until DH has time off in October.
Your weekend sounds good. Is your DH going to be around to assist with all this DIY?

Polly - I'm with Emma - don't be letting thoughts of "M" enter your mind. Irratic cycles happen to ladies all the time x
How's work going at the moment by the way? Are you enjoying it at all? How about DH, how's he getting on?

Claire - Hang on in there, it's going to all get sorted real soon. No news from the buyer by now must be good news. Surely she would have been straight on the phone if she had an issue with the valuation?

Deedee - How to follow Emma's advice?!?  

Yes - I was measured with the tape measure each visit. I had a "neat" bump too and people had me scared for ages that I was too small. Don't listen to any of it. If your MW had any real concerns she'd have sent you for a scan to check.
I would say that I am only just feeling like I'm just getting to grips with it. The first few weeks were just carnage. I didn't have a flippin clue! If you need any words of encouragement or want to check anything then log on and ask away. I found friends absolutely invaluable at the start. Just to hear "oh that's normal" was just priceless support.
I've got monitors, nappy wrapper, bouncy chair - all of which I couldn't be without. The bouncy chair more than anything else. Lady H lives in it! I drag it all round the house. In the bathroom when I shower, in the kitchen when I'm cleaning. She takes naps in it. It's brilliant.
I didn't get a baby bath in the end. I got one of those sponges that you can put in the big bath. It means you can lay them down and free your hands for washing! I intend to use that until I can buy one of those seats for her to sit in and play. 
I haven't got anything that I haven't used really.... ooooh ! - except the papoose. Not used it once! 
My top advice to any new Mum now would be to just go with the flow for the first few weeks. Let little person do what she wants. You'll then get to know her little ways and then be able to mould it into a routine that suits you. Don't try and do anything like that in the beginning.
You're going to be fine Deedee - you won't drop her! 

Right  - I'm off to do some ironing - ugh! DH is working all weekend, except saturday when we're off to the wedding - lord help us!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - just wanted to wish you a lovely weekend. Hope you have a fabulous and relaxing time - you deserve it. 

Annie - sounds like you're doing really well with the DIY etc.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Deedee - you _might_ drop the baby at some point, but she'll probably be fine. They're stronger and more resilient than you'd expect.
I managed to drop mine today, sort of. I had him in the baby sling and slipped on some mud and fell right over. I cushioned his fall, and he did one short yell then was fine. I'm going to be very bruised tomorrow and fear I've done something to my ribs - they're very painful this evening.  I did manage to pick some blackberries though.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Polly, how's things with you?  Hope you enjoy your time off.  

Annie, it sounds like your home is coming along really well now.  I'd love a conservatory, you're very lucky!

Emma, hope you're ok after your fall yesterday.  

Morning Deedee, morning Donna.

Well it's been a few days now and the buyer hasn't YET acted on the valuation beyond the initial visit to the estate agents to discuss it, so the longer this goes on the less likely she is to haggle or withdraw.  I just hope the ea convinced her sufficiently, but they did admit that it could niggle at her.  On the plus side, she's separated from her husband and moved in (with her teenage son) with a friend until she can get into her new home and was previously anxious to progress things so hopefully that hasn't changed.  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire - lets hope your buyer needs to move urgently (sounds like it) so won't want to back out. Any news today?

Hope you have a lovely weekend, despite the moving stress, and manage to have a nice meal somewhere. If you find anywhere with plentiful blackberries I'd love to know.

Hope every one else is OK this morning.

I've got one pair of new glasses and everything seem much clearer.  They made a mistake with my second pair so I'll hvae to wait a bit longer for those.
So much for my DIY plans at the weekend. Dh has to go to China on Sunday for a week. Quite scary, but I hope to prove to myself that I can cope just fine.

Back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Goody, nearly the weekend and 3 whole days of bliss without work! 

No news on the house today.  Maybe the ea actually did some good for a change in talking her round and earnt some of the many pennies we're paying him!  My word, I am a stresshead.

Emma, I'll certainly let you know if I find a good blackberry picking spot!

Hope you all have a great weekend.  Am planning to get amazingly drunk tonight! 

                 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I have ahd a lot of posts to catch up on.

Polly Have a great time away 

Midwife and Scan yesterday were fine, I had bump measured yesterday and I am measuring 29weeks instead if 25 but I have been 4 weeks ahead all the way through and this is normal with twins.
BP and risen a little but nothing to worry about - yet.
Scan was fantastic I actually felt quit emotional as they look like real babies now.
Twin 1 (Callum) is still head down and looks very tall, seems to have very long legs.
Twin 2 (Ryan) is now breech  I though he was kicking me in the ribs but turns out he has been hea butting me! there is still tiem for him to turn but there isn't much room left in there so I fear he might not. I am seeing consultant in 3 weeks so i will ask him what my birthing options are.

Oooh Deedee I wish I only ha 2 weeks at work I am really feeling it, I have 5 more weeks left, which will hopefulyl fly by.

Claire sorry about the house situation I hope it is all sorted soon.

M/s is definatly back but so far not as bad as before I have been sick 3 times this week and feel very quessy at night.

Hope you all have afb weekends I am off to my aunts in bexhill tommorrow, I will try and log on down there.

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I feel (and look) a bit   today. I couldn't sleep last night (worrying about pointless and petty things), and once I did get to sleep W woke me up. He took a huge feed in the night, so I think I might have to start him on solids earlier than expected. I was hoping to wait until after our holiday to avoid the hassle, but never mind.
I'm off to have my hair cut this morning - I'm so excited!

Donna - there is still time for twin 2 to turn around. Were you hoping to avoid a caesarean? I think the evening queasiness is quite normal. I started eating my main meal at lunchtime during the later weeks, because I couldn't face food in the evening; I know that isn't possible when you're at work though.

Hope you have a lovely time in Bexhill.

Have a lovely day everyone,
Emma xxxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

morning everyone,

im still in bed in my pjs- this wireless thing is great!!

Donna- I love the names you have picked, my little nephew is called Callum and he's a wee sweetie so I love that name especially. 5 weeks left- hang in there, it will go in quicker than u think.

Emma-  I love getting my hair done (I normally get highlights and a cut) cos it takes a couple of hours and I feel really pampered afterwards- ENJOY!

Claire- how is the house situation? Hope you are not TOO hungover this morning 

Ems and Annie- Thx for all the advice- MUCH appreciatedI had appointment with GP yesterday (midwives were booked up) and mentioned that I was concerned about being small. I measured 31.5cms at 34 weeks. She didnt seem to concerned and said that the baby is probably small and told me to tell the midwives at the next visit in 2 weeks time and they might scan me if they are concerned.
I never thought I would wish that my belly was BIGGER!!!

Hope evryone has a lovely weekend.

DD x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Deedee - just saw your ticker - only 40 days left.  Where did the time go? Enjoy being in bed until midday while you can.

My hair is infinitely better, but I didn't really enjoy having it cut. They were running very late, and I had to sit around for 40 minutes waiting, and was losing the will to live (and worrying about my parking ticket expiring). Then I got a not so chatty stylist, but she did a good job.

I decided to try will on some baby rice and he loved it, and gobbled it down. I was so impressed that he knew what to do with it. I feel really proud, and just slightly sad, that my little boy is growing up so fast.   He'll be a stroppy teenager before we know it.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Greetings One & All

We had a really lovely day at the wedding. Lady H behaved impeccably for a 4 month old. She was silent through church, smiled at everybody, took little naps. She did cry once the Best Man begun his speech but a swift exit and a cuddle off to sleep sorted that little problem. She went to sleep in her pram at 8:30 and transferred to the car and car to cot with ease and slept til 4am! 

I have been given the morning off and I'm dizzy with excitement! MIL has taken her to church this morning. Poor girl has spent her weekend in church  . I'm just finishing this mail and then I am heading straight for the sofa - just like the good old days    

Deedee - How fab to e-mail whist sat in bed! Gosh - the big day is getting really close now! You'll need to have a think about how you can let us know the fab news! May I recommend sending a text to Polly. She did a top job keeping the vag team updated when Emma & I went in  
I loooovvve getting my hair done too! One of my best friends is my hairdresser so we tend to have girlie nights in getting our hair done, drinking a little wine and eating a take away. I still like to go to the salon every now and again though.
Enjoy one of your last weekends of freedom! Sleep and sloth as much as you can! And make the most of having a small bump by eating whatever the eck you like! I'm sure when my bump was small the M/W said they don't worry unless it's 5cm less than what is should be... if i remember rightly. Still best to raise your concerns xxxx

Emma -  Shame you didn't enjoy your pampering session   Bet you enjoyed the break away from W though!
Can't believe he's ready for weaning already. It's going soooo fast. I want my newborn tiddler back. She was so tiny - although I'm really starting to enjoy her lately. She's got a lovely little personality these days.

Donna - Great to hear the twins are doing brilliantly. Would you be dissapointed if you had to have a c/section?

Claire-  Hope you're making the most and enjoying the bank holiday weekend.

Polly - Hope DH is spoiling you rotten!

Right -  yyyyyyiiiiippppeeeee  ...... FREEDOM! Sofa is a calling xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Annie - hope you enjoyed your Annie time. Sounds _wonderful_. How fantastic that Lady H came good on the day at the wedding; I knew it would be better than you imagined. What a star. 

Deedee, Donna - hope you are both having relaxing weekends.
Likewise Claire and Polly, but I guess you won't be logging on.

I had to take dh to Heathrow this morning. It was absolute chaos there, but W was good as gold. Think he's going to make up for that this afternoon.  I have loads to do this week whilst dh is away, but I always feel a bit lost on the first day.  I'm feeling really guilty because I lost my temper with one of the dogs, and now he is feeling sorry for himself too, and looking at me with such sad eyes.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Back from weekend away and feel very tired. its was very nice though and very relaxing but work tommorrow gggrrrrrr.

Annie glad to here you had a nice time at the wedding.

Emma sorry hairdresser was a bit of a nightmare atleast you got your hair cut though. I hate having my hair cut! I love the feeling afterwards but find the whole experience very boring and I hate chatting to the stylists 

Deedee good on you for staying in bed, make the most of the time and your wireless connection now. I would worry to much about your bump I am sure the midwife would have doen something if she was concerned. Its hard not to worry though isn't it.

Annie I have recieved your package thank you very much. The generousity and kindness on here has really touched me. The things you and Emma have both sent are really nice and i really apprciate it. Such kindness from frineds I have never met 

Hope everyone is well

Donna xx

Polly, how was your weekends away?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello people,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. You've all been very quiet, so I'm assuming you did. 

Donna - so glad you enjoyed your weekend away. Is this next week at work the one without your boss? 

I've had a pleasant enough day today. I went food shopping this morning and pottered in the garden this afternoon. I even managed to cut the grass whilst W had a nap.  
I know I've moaned before about my tumble dryer breaking. Well today my rotary drier collapsed and has died, and we have a washing line too which also collapsed, and I can't reach to put it back up again. What is going on? Both times they were full of washing too which fell on the wet grass. Grrrrrrrr. 

W's initial enthusiasm for solid food appears to have been a one-off. Yesterday he wasn't intesrested at all, and today he only wanted a tiny bit. Think I'll leave it a few days before trying again.

Got to go, back later,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

I can't believe we're so near to more babies arriving! That came around fast! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend? Emma, I found loads of blackberries up behind the airport between East Hyde and Whitwell. Then we drove into a pub car park at Whitwell and parked under a cooking apple tree. Needless to say, it's been apple and blackberry crumble all round this weekend!

Deedee, sounds like you're living in the lap of luxury with your wireless connection! Make the most of it!!!

Annie, I'm really pleased that Hannah behaved herself at the wedding! Sounds like she charmed everyone to bits.

Donna, hang in there, soon be able to relax at home. 

Polly, hope you enjoyed/are enjoying your 5 days off!

House news - there isn't any. I've been holding my breath for a conversation about dropping prices and it hasn't emerged as yet. I dare hardly believe that she's happy with things but it does look a little that way now........................

DP asked me what the protocol for buying a ring was yesterday........ 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Had a good day yesterday. Spent most of the day by myself, did a bit of shopping. Then friends descended upon us in the afternoon until 8pm and it was lovely. Just can't decide what to do with myself this morning. I'm getting sick of being sat indoors!

Donna - You are so welcome for the package. I'm glad you're happy with it. I'm just happy it's all gone to a very deserving family rather than the bin! 

Emma - Bummer about the tumble dryer. So frustrating when things break isn't it   How are you holding up without DH? Anything nice planned while he's away to keep you occupied?

Claire - OMG!!! - yipee! What did you tell DP? That it's usually traditional to take a girl to Tiffany's and ask her to pick whatever she chooses?!?! I would have  

Polly, Deedee - Morning


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all.

Claire - how exciting about the ring.   What did you say? Perhaps it will be next weekend? 
Thanks for the tip about blackberries. I'm going to check it out this week, rain permitting. Was the pub in Whitwell the one with the carpark in front of the doctor's surgery? Thats the surgery we use, but I've never noticed an apple tree.  I _love_ apple and blackberry crumbles and pies. 

Annie - I know what you mean about being stuck indoors. There aren't any mother & baby activities going on here at the moment either. I try to go somewhere every day, otherwise I'd go stir crazy, but do find myself fishing around for ideas. I'm sure W is too young to be interested but I'm thinking of going to a safari park this week just for a change of scene. There are loads of things I'd like to do in the house, but it is impossible with a baby.

Donna - hope work is OK.
Deedee - hello!

Polly - how was your weekend away? Whereabouts in France did you go? Any more romantic gestures from dh?

So far I'm coping fine without dh, and trying to keep busy. SIL is back from holiday this week so hopefully I can spend some time with her and her little ones.
Got my first af this morning, with no PMT or warning signs at all. I haven't attempted tampons yet, but I'm going to have a go in a minute; all a bit daunting.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Well I said it was normal for him to find a very romantic setting  and formally ask me to marry him and then take me to pick the ring of my choice asap.  Ha ha, I didn't think to mention Tiffany's although they do lovely white gold diamond rings................  I don't know when it will be as he takes his time with things whereas I like to do things immediately (am very impatient...) so we'll see.

Whitwell pub - not sure.  There were two on that road and the one we went to backed onto a field with horses... I didn't notice a doctors surgery but that doesn't mean there wasn't one!  

Emma, good luck with the tampon today.  Hope it's ok.

We had s again at the weekend, a complete turnaround from last week's as this time it didn't hurt whereas last weekend I burst into tears immediately afterwards.  Nothing like making DP feel good about himself.  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Managed to get insert the tampon.   I was so scared I was shaking beforehand - sounds stupid I know, but it has been over a year. It all feels a bit different in (up?) there, but I can't quite put my finger on it (no pun intended). I hope they haven't stitched me up wrongly.   Good to know there is still a functioning hole of some description though. 

I did feel a bit peculiar poking around in front of W. I wonder at what age you stop taking them into the bathroom with you? Perhaps when they are old enough to say 'yuk'. 

Claire - great news about the s. I bet it will get easier with practice, and one day you might even be able to enjoy it.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well done Emma re the tampon , it doesn't sound stupid at all.  I'm sure they haven't stitched you up wrong and it's perfectly natural for it to feel a bit different after giving birth.  

Enjoy s?! -    To be honest, it's enough for me to be doing it at all!

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys!

Ugh - what a horrible soggy day after such a great start.

Poor Lady H hasn't been herself lately and had gone off her food. Phoned my friends at Cow & Gate (ha ha Polly I know!) and they seem to think hungry baby milk, or fat girl milk as we call it  - is too much for her, but skinny girl milk isn't enough. So they seem to think a mixture of the 2 is what's needed. How many tubs of formula have I bought?!?! - it's crazy! Anything for the Princess though.

Claire - S can be really enjoyable - honestly! Give it time and a bit of practice and I bet we'll have you on here telling us about your fab sessions with DP or actually DF now? 

Emma - I think I was stitched wrongly, but in the other area   . I was chatting to my Midwife friend about 3rd degree tears and what my current experiences are. She says it's possible they'll need to "re-do" me. As in cut it open and stitch it again. It gets me down most days as it's quite uncomfortable. Hopefully they'll sort it out though.
I'm lucky in that there's loads of baby groups around here. I start Baby Massage on Friday and I'm looking into Water Babies after that. Then there's all sorts of singing, musical type classes - but I hate that crap. Mummy Mush I call it. You end up singing  these daft songs all the time and people think you're obsessed - no thanks!

Right - about to start some ironing. Lady H has passed out in her car seat after me trying to force feed her when she's actually saturated with formula! - I'm such a bad Mother!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi evryone,

Congrats again Claire  Just tell DP that the protocol is- you find the most gorgeous sparkler you can find and he buys it for you (when you are not there) and presents it to you in a very romantic setting with lots of yummy food and wine. Oohhh how exciting!!! time to go ring shopping. If I were you i would milk it. Go to all the very expensive shops and try on as many as possible- the staff will bend over backwards to help you (cos they know your DP is going to spend a fortune) and bring you coffee and biccies etc.. What do you have in mind? solitaire....platinum...white gold??

Well I made a right **** of myself today by slipping on the wet pavement and falling face first into a bush!!! it's ok go ahead and laugh cos it was such a sight. Only thing hurt was my pride 

It has got really cold here all of a sudden and my summer maternity clothes just look naff now. I refuse to buy more winter maternity gear. Linen trousers will have to do until end of september brrrrrr!

right, all this talk about blackberry and apple crumble is making me hungry, where's that mars delight I hid at the back of the cupboard.....?

DD xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Deedee - I did smirk at first, but only because your account of what happened was so humourous. Did you hurt yourself or bump? I fell over late in pregnancy and my DH went nuts! Where were you? Middle of the town centre where a large crowd saw you or close to home? 
Can you wear any of DH's jumpers or something similar to keep you a bit warmer? Probably not your first choice of clothing,but at this stage I bet you feel like you don't care! - I didn't! I think we're suppossed to be getting some warm weather again soon though you know  

Soooo, any plans for your departure from work? Any leaving parties or such like?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I'm afraid that I smirked too. Glad you're OK. 
I really wouldn't bother getting ny new maternity clothes. There should be an Indian summer soon, so you'll be fine. And by the last couple of weeks you probably won't want to bother going out much anyway. Like Annie, I was in dh's clothes by the end.

Annie - lovely to chat to you online just now. We must do it again - and with everyone else too. It has been so long. Polly always used to be around for a good natter, especially in the afternoons I seem to remember. 
Poor you still being uncomfortable even now. Perhaps you should get it checked out, but its not the easiest thing to talk to a doctor about is it.
I'm not uncomfortable, but everything feels very odd. When I sit down in the bath - sorry if TMI- it feels like I'm sitting on a pad of something.  I hadn't really had a good root around in there until today, and I now feel thoroughly confused. When I used to put tampons in I found it helpful to visualise where they were going, and in my mind it was a kind of curved tunnel. Now it is like a very small tight hole with a vast cavern at the top. I've continued to use tampons throughout the day, but putting them in has been quite a challenge and taken a few attempts.
Sorry, enough of the gory details. 

Tonight's red wine has gone straight to my head.....

Emma,


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

OOOH! had such a nice time away. We went to a lovely seaside town in Normandy, and went to visit lots of gardens (sad and middle-aged, I know, but we love it) and a couple of chateaux that were attached (not the main attraction). I spent a long morning in a thalassotherapy spa, being covered in seaweed and lolling about on waterbeds and such, but then began to feel guilty about leaving DH so long on his own, but he was fine.

Ate lots of yummy stuff and drank loads. Actually am a bit  , as on my birthday we both got a bit drunk and went to the bar for a nightcap. I ordered the most aged and venerable single malt on a whim, and discovered when we paid the bill that it was £21 a glass.   That wasn't so much the   bit, it's that I can't remember what it was like!    I'll have to go back when I am sober!

Only 2.5 weeks to next holiday - got to book it, but it will be Spain and include a visit to clinic. Assuming that I can get an appointment - ooer, better go and do that!

Too much going on for personals, but reading through this morning, everyone seems more or less happy - which is good. Can't help with how hoohoos should feel, or proper proposal protocol, I'm afraid, but can help with curtains, Emma! I'll pm you tonight (or even chat on yahoo if you're about!) with some stuff - yes there are formulas about how to do it.

Have a great day everyone!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone!

Can't hang around for long. New bed and bedroom furniture has just arrived! Mucho unpacking to be done. Poor DH - it's his big 30 and he's spending it doing DIY so far! We're going to take him to get his new golf clubs later though. That'll put a big   on his face!

Polly - Really plased that you had a good trip to France. I think it's brilliant about the whiskey - how funny! The Spa sounded a bit of alright too!
Can't wait for your Spain trip. How exciting!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - your long weekend sounds lovely. I'm so glad that you had a nice time. As for the whisky  I hope you can get an appointment at the clinic. You'll have to tell us all about it later.

Annie - enjoy your unpacking. How exciting! Is it ready built stuff or do you have to get your tool kit out?

Not sure what I'm up to today. I was going to invite myself round to SIL's but I think she must still be on holiday. Think I'll go shopping to gets things for my holiday (only 11 days now), as I need to go somewhere. W needs more clothes so we can do that. Although he is only 4 months old, he is struggling to fit some of his 3-6 month stuff.

Claire, Donna, Deedee - hello!

Emma, xxxx
[br]: 30/08/06, 09:49Hello again,

Annie, Polly - so sorry. I know I said I'd be around to chat tonight, but I lost my broadband connection. After a merry hour and a half on the phone to a help desk in India, it is back. Sooooo frustrating and disappointing. I was looking forward to that.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

chat now if you want
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

I'm around tonight for a chat if anyone's free?

Had a good day yesteday. DH got his golf clubs so he's   We're now officially broke  

Went out with friends last night for a yummy chinese. They were 45 minutes late getting our table ready, which was already a late sitting. Didn't get home til nearly midnight so feeling rather   this morning!

Seems I've mad an enormous boo boo too. I'm meant to be going on a birthday Spa day next wek. I've been looking forward to it for months as it's my first whole day alone. I got DH to arrange the day off and we were all set.... until it transpires last night that I've got the day wrong   Ultimate panic stations now to see if DH can swap the days. MIL & SIL are both home that day but I've never left Lady H with them for more than an hour or 2 before. I don't know if I can do it. They don't know her little faux pas and I'd spend the day worrying that she was all upset, trying to tell them something and they don't get her. So - I'm a bit naffed off this morning.

Anyhoo - how is everyone else today?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - sorry, I didn't see your post last night or I would have chatted.  Just saw your PM about curtains. I'll return to that shortly, but I just need to do a couple of things.

Annie - Lady H will be fine with MIL and SIL, I'm sure. I felt the same when I left W with my parents for a few hours, but in fact he seemed to have a better time with them than with me.  Without wanting to sound cruel, even if she did get a bit upset (and she probably wouldn't) she would get over it. You deserve a day to yourself, my dear. Is the spa far away? They'd be able to call you if there really was a problem.

Claire - hope you're OK. You've been very quiet. Perhaps you are busy at work?

Deedee, Donna - hello. Hope you are both well.

My dh never ceases to amaze me with his peculiar antics. Yesterday I got a phonecall telling me that he'd ordered a huge box of organic lamb from somewhere in Scotland and it was coming today. He'd vaguely mentioned something about it before, but said it would be at the end of October by which time we'd have a second freezer up and running. I have hastily had to clear out our freezer (which is full of mutton that he ordered a few weeks ago ) and arrange to store bits with other people. Why oh why! I don't want to eat lamb every day of the week, much as I like it. And there's no room for ice-cream now. 

I'm going to SIL's later today, to see my lovely nieces and nephew, and enjoy some adult conversation.  Annie - there are lots of baby activities here but they all stop in August. Mind you, some of the other mothers are a bit scary and competitive. 

Got to dash, back soon,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm still here!

Just been a bit snowed under with work and all, and stressing about the house.  I really need someone to knock me out so I can stop hyperventilating about it!  My new panic is that DP's buyer hasn't arranged a valuation yet and it's been nearly 3 weeks (our ea's cut off point to allow us to morally put our house back on the market).  Obviously it took a few weeks to sell last time so I don't want that to happen and am hoping it'll be arranged soon and there's no problem.  I really want to go on my hols without worrying (and preferably exchanged) and it's 4 weeks tomorrow I'm off!  Honestly, I don't remember Deedee or Emma making this much fuss when they moved house!!!  

Emma, a box of organic lamb from Scotland?!    That made me laugh!  DP's not allowed to use his initiative where food is concerned!  Hope you have a nice time at SILs.

Annie, oooh a spa day, what I wouldn't do.............  I'm sure it will be ok if Lady H has to go to MIL/SIL and you can make sure you're contactable to describe what facial expressions might mean if necessary!

Polly, wow, £21 a glass!  I was gutted when I paid £6 for a brandy in Barcelona!!!   Your holiday sounds great, really idyllic.

Cxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I hasten to say that I only had the one glass! (it was a large one)

Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Polly your weekend sounds fab, shame you couldn't appriciate the whiskey! souds like you had a really good time.
Now off to spain I am really excited about that! 2 weeks time you don't hang about once you've decided something do you   good on you.

Annie go on the spa day Hannah will be fine, you will be more upset than she will be I promis you.

Emma Organic lamb  what are these DH's and DP's like can't leave them alone for 5 mins 

Claire sorry house is no nearer sorted hopefully not long now and it will all click into place.
I realise now why I rent.

Deedee hope all is well with you.

Manager is back tommorrow after nearly 2 weeks off, she called today and seems really well, I am hoping the break is what she needed and things will be ok for my last few weeks. Thing is we are short staffed after 1 person left ou of the blue and I have a feeling we be about to loose another but not sure yet, can hardly come right and ask her!

Had a scare yesterday hadn't felt twin 2 move so was beside myself! went to hospital and tey checked heart beats and all is fine. whi;e they were listening to heart beats I could hear him moving but couldn't feel it   midwife says its probably the way he is laying, more facing inwards so I can't feel it also meaning he is kicking is brother instead of me  I was terrified though.

have to go back is killing em sitting here

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

hello again,

I've had such a busy day, and is just wonderful to sit down with a glass of wine and catch up with today's vag team news. 

Polly - I started writing a PM to you about curtains, but then w started bawling and I had to go out, so it was abandoned. I'm going to do it later.

Claire - Your memory is playing tricks.  Really and truly, I made such a fuss when I moved house and got very stressed indeed. My house sale/purchase nightmare went on from August 2005 until May 2006, and we changed location (from oop north) part way through. 
I would get on the phone to ea tomorrow and ask them to chase up the potential purchaser of dp's house, to see what they have (or haven't) done so far in terms of valuations, solicitors etc, and to put pressure on them to pull their finger out. If they are serious about buying it will shiock them into action, and if they're not it is better that they pull out at this stage and let you get it back on the market asap. 
We sold another house recently (dh's grandmother's house) and had this problem of a dithering buyer. What we did was tell the buyer that they had to provide a non-refundable deposit or the deal was off. This both helped us see whether they were serious about buying and, once they'd paid some money to the solicitor (it goes into a holding fund there) it encouraged them to get on with things.

Annie - just a thought, do you and MIL or SIL have a phone with a camera? If so, and they were stumped by something Lady H was doing, they could send a picture to you for interpretation.

Got to go and cook and eat now. Back later,
Emma, xxxxx

[br]: 31/08/06, 19:38Hi Donna,

our posts clashed. Really have to go before my dinner burns, but back later


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi folks

Well, my news is that I can't get an appointment until 30th October! We will probably go somewhere else on hols for the week that we had booked off, and then make a trip for the appointment. Then we wait for a donor. They only treat women up to 46, so no more time to waste. 

I'm on Yahoo tonight if anyone wants to chat.

Annie, go for the spa day, Lady H will be fine!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All -

Polly - Logging on now!

I'm going to go on the Spa day if MIL or SIL will have Lady H. I met a girl at clinic today and her little chap is 10 weeks old. She's been leaving him for weekends and all sorts and made me feel a bit   about leaving her. I know I'm being silly -she'd be fine. Besides if I don't get a day off soon I think it'll seriously damage my health   I fixed my Ipod in readiness (i think) and washed my spa slippers - so gotta go now  

Donna - Can't believe you've only got a few weeks to go at work! Do you know if they're going to let you go full term or induce you early? Actually, did you say you'd be having a c/section? 

Emma - I've had a busy one too. Lots of walks, visits to clinic and trying to do some housework. Looking forward to sitting down to devour this weeks edition of O.K and to do my weekly tutting of dissaproval of Kerry Katona

Deedee - Hope you're resting up. Got your hospital bag packed yet?, Any more ante natal classes?, Final choice of name?, 

Claire - Think Emma's right there. You need to contact the EA and get an update on DP's buyer. You could be worrying over nothing there without knowing! Deep breaths - these things always pan out in the end x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Well ea said that the buyer had arranged a mortgage and paid for the valuation but it just hasn't been arranged yet.  We can't imagine why the delay though as it's apparently been at this status all week.  They were trying to get hold of the buyer for clarity but knowing our ea they won't try that hard.  

Sorry no personals, will come back later.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Stay on their case Claire! Some of these people need to be nagged  

Emma/Polly - fantastic chat last night. No need for me to do my sit ups. My muscle had a good work out from the laughing  

Donna, Deedee - Morning!

I'm hoping to go into work this morning to meet the girls for a Starbucks and a chat. DH is having some "quality" time with his daughter!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good morning,

Claire - I would get stroppy with your ea.  You are paying them lots of money so are entitled to expect them to pull out all the stops to get the sale through asap. If you can, try to get some sense out of them today or the worry will be hanging over you all weekend (and it might put dp off making any grand romantic gestures).

Donna - sorry to hear you had a scare with twin 2 yesterday. It must be a great relief to know all is well. Can you always tell which twin is which? I cannot imagine what that feels like. Does twin 1 always kick more than twin 2? This twin stuff is fascinating. 

Polly, Annie - lovely to talk to you last night.
Deedee - hope you are ok. Is this your last week at work, or do you have one more?

I've got to go and get the exhaust on dh's car replaced today. I drove it yesterday and thought it sounded funny. When I had a look underneath, the exhaust is falling apart. I felt really scared driving it home from SIL's house. Yet more expense. Seems to be one thing after another at the moment. we're off on holiday next week, and I was hoping to keep spending to a minimum beforehand, but that is not to be.

What are you all doing at the weekend? Tomorrow I'm food shopping and cleaning the house. Dh comes back on Sunday, and we have SIL and BIL and their families coming round for lunch. Dh assures me that he won't be too jet-lagged to cook. God help everyone if I have to do it. Needless to say we will be eating lamb. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm back!

Donna, so pleased to hear that all is well with the twins. I can't believe how far along you are already!

Emma, I hope you _like_ lamb! Where are you going on holiday again? I think there's something wrong with my brain's ability to retain information at the moment.........

Annie, hope you have a nice coffee and chat. 

Polly, how exciting re 30th October. Where will you go on your interim holiday?

Weekend starts with a bunch of us having a takeaway and too much alcohol tonight after a horrid week. Tomorrow hoping to go all-day clothes shopping (also, and don't hate me too much for this, I've started my Christmas shopping...................  ) and Sunday was hoping to go out for a picnic with DP but looking like rain.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - Christmas shopping.   It is only September, isn't it. 
I think Sunday is supposed to be dry so a picnic might be OK, and could be very romantic. 

I'm going to the south of France, near Carcassonne with dh, W...and MIL.  Dh and MIL are going on Friday, and taking 2 days to drive there. W and I are flying out on the Sunday. 

Got to gfo, W is yelling.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

South of France, wow sounds nice!!  

Going to slope off home soon, had quite enough for one week.  
     
Hope you all have fab weekends whatever you're doing!!!!!!!!!!!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All!

Had a great time at Baby Massage. Lady H made me soooo proud. She went in cooing and smiling at everyone. Then she led down nicely and allowed me to massage her and fell asleep in the middle of it while every single other baby cried! All the Mum's were firing evil stares at me   Got some fab pics of us there. I'll have a go at sending them to anyone who wants a laugh!

The lady running the course concentrated on their digestion and bowels today. I told her before starting that Lady H struggles to go and she warned me that after these classes they often get busy down there. I just smiled and said not a chance with Lady H.... huh! shows what I know. She went 3 times after the class  

No plans for me this weekend. Lady H & I are home alone


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Donna, glad everything is ok with the twins. I hope that your boss's holiday mood lasts until you have to leave.  

Claire - hope that picnic is dead romantic!!!!  

Hi Deedee!

WOW Annie - some powerful massage! Glad you enjoyed it. Where is your dh this weekend, did you tell us?

Emma, is it good or not that MIL is going on hols with you? Will she do lots of baby sitting for you? Or will you have to entertain her too?

I enjoyed chatting with you two as well, I didn't realise we were on for so long. I actually managed to organise a cleaning team in for tomorrow! So I have 2 ladies coming in at 10, (Kim & Aggie? No I don't think so, I want my house cleaned, not a telling off!  ) If I like them, then I'll have them in on a weekly basis. Luvly!

I don't know about this appointment - reading the literature they seem to think it is ok for the preliminary stuff to be done at a clinic here, and jsut go when we have a match. So I spoke to the clinic we used here, and they seemed a bit unsure, but are going to look at the paperwork, and let me know what they think. So we may cancel and save the money. After all, we are going with this clinic no matter what, so we don't need to go before to see if we like it.

Dinner's arrived, gotta go

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire - hope you have a wonderful weekend, of Christmas shopping (!), picnicking, and who knows what else. 

Annie - 3 times. Crikey! That was quite some massage. And did any of the boys pee up in their mother's faces?

Polly - if going to the Spanish clinic for a preliminary chat doesn't really take you any further then I wouldn't bother. Are you still going away next week for a holiday?

Donna, Deedee - have you got lovely relaxing weekends planned. Not too much cleaning and tidying Donna, I hope. 

I've wasted most of my day sorting out dh's exhaust. Got it done at Kwik Fit - a misleading name if ever there was one. I was there for _hours_ and was losing the will to live by the end. W was very good though, and seemed to find much pleasure just watching the traffic go by outside. I didn't get round to cleaning the house at all, so will have to do that tomorrow. Polly, I am very jealous of you having people coming to do it for you.
The good news is that dh has got himself onto an earlier flight, so will be back tomorrow evening.

Something _very_ odd happened to me this afternoon (look away now if you are of a squeamish disposition). I have my af at the moment, but it is very light. I took out a tampon this afternoon and there was a lump of flesh on it, about the size of a fingernail. Not bloody, or squishy or anything, but just there. It looked almost like a bit of meat. I've never seen anything like it. It gave me quite a shock and I don't know what to make of it. 

I really ought to go and start tidying up. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

What a morning I have had! After 9 months of on off attempts I have finally fixed my Ipod! I spent 40 minutes on the phone to the Apple support helpdesk and the genius got it going. I am over the moon. I love my pink pod! It's all ready for the spa next week now... and boy do I feel in need of it.

I've been feeling a bit sorry for myself today and had a few   on the phone to DH. It's just that he's been working really long hours lately and I feel a bit like a Single Parent! I guess I'm feeling (please don't shout) -a bit resentful of him too. He gets to go off to work and I'm left home not only to cope with Lady H, but sort out all the household problems (there's been loads - remember Sky!) and cook, clean, wash. Then on his days off he often poodles off to play golf. It's not that I mind this. I understand he needs to have his hobbies, he works really hard and he loves his golf. 
It's just that today being a Saturday, all my friends have got ther partners and hubbies at home. I'm on my own and it's not like DH is home at a decent hour. If he was home by tea time I'd be happier with that - 9pm he'll get in tonight. Lady H will have been in bed for a few hours and I'll be ready to turn in! It's a really long day when he works this shift and they've been one after the other lately. I can't even go out for a walk cause it's peeing down!

DH's hours are suppossed to be getting better soon - I'll hold my breath. I even thought about going back to work sooner to make life a bit more interesting. I do kinda miss it - ugh!

Sorry guys, just needed a rant.

Hope you're all having a fun packed day.

I'm off to start writing my 3 complaint letters - how exciting.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - I read your post earlier and have been trying to reply to it all afternoon, but Will was having none of it. I'm sure its the wind. Someone somewhere else on FF said that wind and storms can give babies headaches, and it certainly makes him be out of sorts. 
I understand exactly how you feel, and have felt all the same emotions too.  I suspect that most dh's are the same. Mine is never here, and I feel like a single parent too (although I'd go crazy if he was here all the time). Mine will do things around the house or with W if I ask him to, but it never occurs to him to do these things on his own. He will cook when he's here, but that is because cooking is his big passion, not because he is trying to share the burden. When I moan, he says 'you just have to ask'....arrrgggghhhh! I do ask a lot more though now, and try to keep him busy when he is here, parlty as a way of showing him how much there is to do. My dh's thing is computer games, and he says he likes to play them to unwind from the stress of work. I don't mind in the evening, because I try to have 'me' time then too, but in the day at the weekend i get p****d off. sorry, didn't mean to rant on about me, but your complaint rings true here too.

What did dh say when you   on the phone to him. Does he understand? Did he rush back with his tail between his legs? perhaps you need to work out some sort of comprimise with him so that he can still play golf, but perhaps not so often and not for so long at a time.

Sorry, i haven't been helpful at all. 

Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Emma   - I had a feeling you'd understand my feelings on this one. It's really hard isn't it? DH already compromises really well which is huge for him because he used to be a bit naff at it! I honestly couldn't ask much more from him. It's just unfortunate that his work causes him to be away from home a fair bit at the moment.

He's got 10 days off with us at the beginning of October and hopefully by then his hours will have improved!

Did anyone watch "How Do You Solve A Problem Like Maria" tonight? One of the girls sang a gorgeous song and I've no idea what it is! If anyone watched, I'm after the one Siobhan sang


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry Annie, I didn't see it.

I forgot to ask earlier, what are your complaint letters complaining about? Did you get them done?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi evryone,

one week to go and I cant wait!!!! I fell into bed about 8pm last night and crawled out at 12:30 THIS AFTERNOON!! Getting really tired now.

Going to book all my maintenance for when Im off- bikini line (dread to think what state it's in as I havent seen it for so long), pedicure (cant reach the tootsies any more), leg wax, highlights etc... Ive heard about this place that does pregnancy massage which sounds like bliss so will look into that too.

Bag is packed, just a few bits and pieces from Boots to put in but the essentials are all there. It still feels so surreal. I feel like Im going to be pregnant forever and never reach the birth stage. Im getting sooo impatient, I just want to meet this little wriggler who is kicking me so much.

I have been thinking- how am I going to let you all know when Bob arrives? does anyone want to pm me their mobile number?

DD


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Annie - just for you, computer games are addictive, don't put up with unwinding s&"t. My BIL plays them all the time when my side of the family visit, and when my ds wants him to do stuff, that's exactly what he says. He once spent 18 months "unwinding" between jobs. His unwinding really wound my DS up! I'm a bit addicted to a computer game at the moment, and will use any kind of excuse to myself about it. It's NOT GOOD! What does your DH do for work? I had a bit of a poor opinion of a mate of mine's DP, who took up golf when his first child was born, as he needed a hobby too! What?

I can't blelieve that you have  been without your ipod for 9 months! I thought you were the ipod queen! 

Do you think that you would like to go back to work? August must be quite a difficult month with a wee one, as everything closes down, is it that, or would you rather be at work and have a child minder? what are your plans? I think that the girl next door got a bit of cabinfever about three months or so, but neither did she like going back to work at 6 months.

My fun packed day? Well, I had Kim and Aggie in - I heard them upstairs saying that it was quite mucky, and there was a build-up of ??. So when I took them some coffee, I asked if they were finding some horrors. "Oh, no, it's really good, you should see some of the places we have to do", they said! So I made some comments about DH being in charge of housekeeping the last couple of months, and you know men don't do corners. My nose must have grown 6 inches!  . But anyway, I have a sparkling house that smells of cinnamon (?), and DH and I did a lot of tidying up. I even went to B&Q to get some wood to fix the bed which broke about a year ago and has been held up with a copy of the Joy of Sex ever since (shows the priorities in OUR house!!!!   ) So had a fun late afternoon with my drill, jigsaw and sander...and then dh took me out for dindins. Went through your village, Emma, first time since the traffic calming measures - felt quite  !

Didn't see Maria, I'm afraid, but I do like the kind of programmes where people get or do a job, like Dragons Den, The Apprentice, Project Catwalk (yay, yay!). Been watching a bit of the American Apprentice - OMG, how shouty are those people!?. Hmmm, I suppose they are getting a job in Maria and X factor, but they don't appeal. Strange!

Ho Hum, I think I am a bit over relaxed with a glass or two too many of red wine! 

Take care all

Love 

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Emma - My complaint letters are going to Sky & NTL, both of whom were utterly naff. I got my phone bill in the other day and as a result of spending every day on the phone to Sky for a month, my bill was £100! Going to try and claim some of that back! Lady H is off to church with her Granny in a mo, so time for me to get busy writing them!

Deedee - I am so excited for you! I remember those last few weeks. When I left work it all started feeling a bit overwhelming and reality seemed to kick in! I thought I had been pregnant forever, but believe me it soon comes around! Baby Deedee is going to be here before you know it. Just keep taking those long sleeps and slouch around as much as you can stand. Do all the things you enjoy the most! I had a complete overhaul the week before i had Lady H. Did the works - hair, waxing, pedicure. There was no way I was going in hospital with hairy bits and roots. People tend to take ALOT of photos of you and they stay around for a long time! The morning I went into labour I blow dried and straightened my hair and put on full make-up before I would agree to leave the house  
Wow!... this is a really special time Deedee. Savour every moment. 

Polly - I have very mixed feelings and emotions at the moment. On one hand I love being with Lady H and watching her through this VERY quick development year and the thought of someone else seeing it all first is a no no, but on the other hand I'm craving some sense of ME. Does that sound incredibly selfish?   I think I'm looking for that work/life balance. I never thought I'd feel this way after only 4 months. It's taken me by surprise and made me feel like a really ungrateful and selfish Fertility Friend. I mean, I waited nearly 4 years for this. I dreamt about being at home with a baby. So anytime I get these feelings of wanting to go back I berate myself and get all upset that I shouldn't feel this way.
Deep down I know I'd regret it if I went back now. I'm going back at the end of March and that's really not very far away with the rate the days are flying past already. I'm thinking of working mornings at the moment, with Lady H doing a mix of nursery and being with her Granny. Depends what the Boss  () agrees to. Might end up doing 3 whole days.

I am loving the Ipod. Sat and listened to the full version of Bolero on it last night! I just got fed up with trying to fix it over the last 9 months and waited til I got a burst of energy and a real need for it. I wanted it fixed ready for my relaxing Spa day next week. Not very social of me seeing as I'm going with a group of girls - but it was just incase I get left alone while everyone's off getting pampered!

Good for tou fixing your bed! I'm so lazy I wuld have just gone and bought a new one. I was going to go and buy a new Ipod as i couldn't be arsed with fixing it!

Are you going to stick with Kim & Aggie? 

oooh - Hannah's chauffer has arrived. Back later xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, you have sky AND ntl? I always assumed you got the same deal on both of them. I must be wrong? 

Don't worry about thinking about going back to work, I suppose one of my worries (should I be lucky enough to have them) would be getting bored with the routine, and fed up with the lack of company, but then who knows? Even I, as the last one currently standing, don't really imagine that it will all be sweetness and light. I think that half time would be perfect.

Kim and Aggie - well, I don't know, I mean the house is beginning to show signs of being lived in already! That clean didn't last long! Seriously, I was out when they finished up yesterday, so DH didn't have the conversation, but I don't see why not. They seemed fine, and it would be really lovely to have a cleaner again. It sounds like they also do ironing, which is great, although DH has already said that they MUST NOT do his shirts.   He said that to me once ten years ago, and I took him at his word. 

Claire - nice day for a picnic, if a little   windy. Did anything exciting happen? Did your sandwiches blow away?  

Hi Emma, Donna, Deedee.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - how was your weekend? Any house news? Any other news? How was the picnic?

Deedee - enjoy your last week at work. I can't remember, are you planning to go back afterwards?

Polly - I'd take on the cleaners if I were you. You can get that lovely feeling of coming home to a clean and tidy house every week (bet Annie has that every day ). Did you have a nice dinner with dh? You're not the first to say that the traffic calming measures make you feel  . Villagers campaigned for them for years, apparently, and are now already complaining about the noise of cars going over them and the fact that they are too high.  Ther ones in Offley are even worse. We're lucky as most of the time we only have to go over one bump. I noticed thuis morning, as the schools have gone back, that they haven't clamed the traffic at all. The 4x4s are going flying over at high speed.

Annie - glad you got your iPod sorted out. How funny, I did something to mine at the weekend and have managed to wipe all the songs off. 
It is quite understandable that you miss work, and normal non-baby converssations etc. Perhaps it will get easier as Lady H gets a little bit older and even more interactive.  Plus, at around 6 months, so I'm told, they get much better at entertaining themselves (playing with toys etc), and again when they start crawling, which will give you a bit more 'me' time.

Donna - hope you are OK. You're very quiet. 

My day yesterday was good in parts. It was lovely to see everyone, but W got a bit fractious (I think there was just too much noise with 6 adults, 3 small and loud children, and 4 dogs in a confined space) and MIL kept criticising everything I was doing and giving disapproving looks. I wouldn't have minded so much if she would offer constructive criticism and tell me how I could do things better. She clearly thinks I'm some OTT 1st time mother for trying to feed W pureed fruit and veg rather than stuff from jars that is full of sugar and additives, and she tried to give him chocolate pudding and ice-cream.  Our holiday together is going to be a nightmare!

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone  

Just noticed the time and not had a chance to post until now  .  Am now in a mad panic to leave and pick DP up from work as his car's in the garage.  On a course for two days now   so back Thursday.

Hope you're all well and have a good few days.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All!

Well, yet another fun packed day for me with the odd surprise here and there.

My Godson was delivered to me at 8am full of beans when I was still in pyjamas! He was actually a big help with Lady H and was good as gold all morning. I took him to one of those vile play areas where you're drowning in kids and snotty Mothers. After leaving there i took him home and swapped duties, leaving Lady H with my friend so I could go to my hospital appointment with the Physio.

Now I thought this appointment was simply going to be giving me tips on how to strengthen the muscles that were sabotaged by Lady H on her entry into the world. Hmmm, no no - surprise examinations. Yes, you read that right - examination*s*. Let us remember that my wonderful third degree tear was from one end to the other so both areas were kindly explored 

I think I can confidently say that I am cured of vaginismus after all this! Childbirth took care of the usual examination anxieties after having to have about a dozen. However, the other examination was a new experience for me today and I have to say.... it actually wasn't that bad 

The result of all this trauma this afternoon being the confirmation that my pelvic floor and bowel muscles are not performing to their best and I need to see the Gynae Consultant at the end of the month to decide on a plan of action for repair.

How lovely!

Hope you've had a much nicer and less evasive day  - Annie xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, Annie, you poor thing. I'm all traumatised thinking about it, and I thought I was the queen of gynae surgery  . I suppose that you must be a bit aware of it all in some way, I hope it isn't too bad on a day to day basis. Are you going to have a caesarian for No2?

I'm trying to finish a major document, and keep getting distracted. Gotta go back!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly - hope you got your document finished.

Annie - you poor thing. It was probably best that you didn't know what was coming.  What might the plan of action to repair it involves - surgery? Sounds like you did _brilliantly_ though.

Claire, Done, Deedee - hello!

Nothing exciting has heppened to me today at all. I've just been pottering around at home. W even let me do a bit of pruning in the garden too. 

Going to go and cook some pasta now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening Once Again.

Polly/ Emma - Should I be A) - be crazy enough to go through all this again and then B) -blessed a second time, then I will most certainly be doing everything I can to get a caesarean. Not that I would want to choose to have one. I'd go natural delivery again if they could guarantee I wouldn't tear or do any damage to something that might take me a year or more to fix! I'm well aware it's major abdominal surgery, but I can't go through this again. Some days it's rather miserable.
I really have no idea what they're going to suggest. I got the impression that the wound had healed adequately and it's the muscles that need the attenton, but I'm honestly just guessing. I really hope it doesn't mean surgery. Would that mean having to be admitted?, doing the whole recovering from stitches again?, walking around like Jane Wayne and sitting on a rubber ring? ...   guess I don't have much of a choice if that's what's needed.

We shall see!

Well I'm thinking of curling up in bed and watching t.v DH is coming home at 9pm and rushing straight back out to have a pint with a friend whose moving to London. Lucky him, it must be soooo hard to be at work all day, having the time to go to the loo alone and eat an entire lunch alone. Clearly he really needs it and of course - I'm not bitter  

Night girls x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie  , I hope it all goes well with the gynae at the end of the month, and it all gets sorted.

Emma, I'll try to reply to your pm later today, I'm still working on this document at the mo. But I had a thought about your MIL and the holiday. Heinz do organic pureed fruit and veg for babies that doesn't seem to have anything at all in it, why don't you stock up for the holiday, then you get a bit of a break, MIL doesn't think you are wasting your time or whatever, so you don't get stressed and W gets decent stuff. It tastes OK too - I buy the fruit ones to go on my porridge in the mornings instead of sugar and it's yummy. I imagine that it's easy enough to get in France too, or a similar make. Of course, it would be lovely to pick things off the market and make them up for him too. Are you self-catering? I am a bit   at chocolate pudding and ice-cream though! Did he like it? Did he have a sore tum afterwards?

Great start to my morning - I made my fave seafood salad for lunch with a garlicky dressing, and put the box in the same bag as my fruit - it leaked! So I have a bowl full of garlic plums and nectarines.   I did try washing and wiping them, but obviously being oil....they are lovely and shiny though   

Anyway, back to work....

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - what a shame about your lunch. I'm afraid I did smirk a little. I hope you can salvage it (sounds yummy by the way).

I will have a look at the Heinz things. I bought something similar at the weekend, and tried it out yesterday, but W didn't like it (pear, pea and broccoli slop). I'll have another try today with a totally fruity one. The thing is that it doesn't take any time at all to puree fruit or veg, so I'm not sure what her complaint is. I think it is just that she didn't do it, and she tends to only approve of doing things her way.

Yes, we are self catering. I just love visiting French supermarkets and buying yummy food. 

Annie - it all sounds very unpleasant and umcomfortable. If it is 'just' the muscles, perhaps surgery can be avoided.

Got to go, W is bawling loudly.
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Quick update on garlic plums: taste reasonable, but peculiar after-taste!  

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly -   Only you!  

Emma - Check out Boots. I was looking around recently and there's loads of fab organic baby products on the market. I don't know when to start weaning Lady H. She's 4 months old tomorrow (although my ticker says otherwise for some reason?) On one hand I was going to hold on a bit longer. However I am curious to see if a bit of stodge will get her to sleep through the night again. The 4am mini feed is really starting to hack me off  

Doing the cliche thing in a mo and "doing lunch" with some friends and then DH is due home at a half reasonable hour tonight     HALLELUJAH!

Be back later


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - hope you have/had a lovely lunch.

Polly - garlic plums.  
I tried another of those ready prepared baby food today, and it was actually quite yummy - apple and banana. It is the 'Ella's Kitchen' range (top shelf, Waitrose). W liked it too, so we'll take a few of those away with us. I know that they are full of organic fruit etc, but they are very smooth, and I want to get him used to the texture of real food. I suppose he has the rest of his life to do that though.

I went along to my local mother and toddler group this morning but no one was there.  Shame, I'd been looking forward to getting village gossip. We're off to the doctors this afternoon for the new pneumoccochal vaccination. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hellooo,

3 DAYS TO GO- YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!   Can you tell Im excited about finishing work??

Polly- so sorry about your garlic fruit episode- that sounds like exactly the type of thing that would happen to me.

Annie- OUCH! you poor thing, i didnt realise that your tear was so serious. Are you still in pain? Why did you tear? Did you have an epidural and push too hard? (I cant remember sorry!)

Emma- Gosh, is Will starting solids already? doesn't time fly? When do you go on your holiday? 

I have just booked a 'deluxe, creative spa pedicure' for next Thursday and at £45 Im expecting super-soft tootsies. They have been so neglected for the past couple of months. DH has tried painting my toenails but I think it's best to leave it to the experts.

Donna- How are you keeping? Are those little wrigglers keeping you wake yet?

Claire- Hi 

dd x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!


Emma - Lunch was lovely thank -you. It was nice to see some friends and listen to their baby woes. Makes me feel a bit more "normal"
Can I ask you - what do you class as 4 months old? Would you say 16 weeks or the day of the month they were born - e.g . Hannah is 16 weeks tomorrow but was born on the 17th May. So is she 4 months tomorrow or on 17th Sept?!?. I'm still torturing myself over wether to try baby rice or not? I'm hoping it'd help cut out the 4am feed she's grown to like! 
She's been doing this really annoying grunting mixed with groaning noise today. What the heck is that all about   


Deedee - Only 3 days!?!? It's great to leave work and not have to race around in the mornings to get ready and get there - however, I found it a bit scarey too as it meant the baby was coming real soon   Take as many late mornings in bed as baby will let you is my top tip. Wish I'd stayed in bed more  
Unfortunately my tear was a bad one. I'm not in pain anymore, things are just a bit uncomfortable sometimes    nobody has really been able to suggest why it happened for sure. It might have been that she was stuck that far down and pressing against it for hours on end making it weak. It might be that the pulling via ventouse was too quick for the skin to stretch enough - who knows. At least the epidural made me oblivious to it all. I'm guessing that a tear like that without an epidural would have been horrendous! Means I might be able to have an elective ceasarean if I have another one though  

Sooo, other than your super deluxe pedicure, what else are you planning to do in your last few weeks of freedom?

Polly - Any side effects from the garlic plums?!?!

Donna/Claire- Hi Guys. Hope you're both well

Well, best toodle as DH is actually home - hoorah! Although he's on late shift again tomorrow   I'll be online in the evening in that case if anyone's around


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Annie - I'm reliably informed that in the world of babies, 17 weeks is considered to be the 4 month mark.  They do advise holding off with solids until 17 weeks, but I'm sure a few days eithger side can't make that much difference. 
Is Lady H taking full bottles in the day? Is there any way you can force more into her in the daytime (this advice coming from someone who has just failed miserably to stuff W full of milk, despire my best efforts ).

As for the strange noises, it sounds like constipation from the way you describe it, but perhaps she is just experimenting with the different noises she can make? W's favourite is a _very_ high pitched squeak.

Deedee - enjoy those last days of freedom, and pamper yourself something rotten.

Polly, Donna, Claire - hello!

I also have dh home from work early tonight. 
Emma, xxxx

p.s what terrible spelling earlier - it is actually pneumococcal


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for that Emma. The most I can get in Lady H is 5ozs, mostly it's 4. But she seems to eat more often than some other babies. She feeds every 3 hours. Chatting to some other Mums, their babies feed every 4-5. I think then she's having the same amount, just little and often. I tried dragging her feeds out this week but she still only has the same amount.
I was trying to talk to the chocolate teapots about this last week (HV's). She's eating less and being alot more sicky. As always they had no advice what so ever and as she put on 8ozs that week they weren't worried at all   I'll trek back there on Thursday and once again try to discuss my concers. No doubt to no avail yet again


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - it is a shame that your hvs are so useless. I think I'm really lucky to have a good one. I don't know if it is any help to compare, but W's feeding regime is as follows:

7am - approx 7oz
10.45 - 8 oz plus tiny bit of baby rice and puree
2.30 - 8oz
5.30 - baby rice plus puree
6 ish - 7-8oz
10/10.30 - 8oz.

Thats on a good day. Sometimes he takes a bit more, and sometimes he wakes in the night wanting a top-up.

He weighs about 16lb now. 
I saw your Q on 'ask an hv'. I hope someone can help.
Sorry to be brief but dh needs the PC.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for that Emma. She only went and slept through last night! I woke up at 4am and wondered where my wake up call was. She didn't shout until 6.15 after going down at 7.30 last night  . I gave her 2 lots of fat girl milk yesterday. Maybe the extra one did the job?

Who knows and who cares - I GOT SLEEP!!!  


P.S - Did everyone see Hannah's doppleganger on GMTV this morning? Her name is Suri Cruise and has more hair than my daughter. Unbelievable I know!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - well done Lady H!    That is great news. That is such a long stretch of sleep. Hopefully she'll be doing that all the time now.

I think that new vaccine upset W. He was right off his food last night.  Seems fine today though.

Hope everyone else is OK. i'm going shopping today to get the last few bits and bobs for my holiday. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oooh - rub it in why don't you Emma!

Saying that, I've got 2 mini holidays coming up. Centerparcs at the beginning of October and a few days in Newquay in November. Looking foward to both there!

First annual trip to Centerparcs with a baby of my own and not borrowing the others kids! We usually drive down with the Out Laws but baby paraphanalia dictates seperate vehicles this year   At least I get to ride the rapids this year. No passenger on board to stop me having fun!

Going on a lenghty power walk this morning with my friend and her baby. Trying to get those last few baby pounds off. I lost 4lbs last week! 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a great walk Annie. Is that the secret to losing weight? I'm going to tackle the weight problem after my holiday. I need to lose 8lb (and probably more than that by the end of the holiday).  I bought a scales last week - never really needed one before. 4lb in one week sounds loads.

Right, really must go out.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All!

Wow - that was some walking I did today! Think it wore Lady H out too, she went to bed at 6.50   She's been really sicky and irritable again today so we're off to see the chocolate teapots tomorrow (HV's). I've got some nasty blisters on my feet as I didn't really wear the most practical of walking shoes   and my legs ache too. But hey, all worth it if a few more pounds come off.

I sooooo want a bar of chocolate  

Emma - a couple of my friends swore that walking alot helped shift the baby weight. I've been trying to do at least 30 minutes  power walking everyday and long walks when my friend is around to join me otherwise I get really bored! Plus, I cut out all the things I was gorging on when I was pg - cola, sweets, chocolate, puddings. Back to water, fruit and I've discovered Quorn. Nice and low fat! Although I believe in "treat day". So I try and be good all week and then on Saturday's eat a little bit of what I like. Usually Big Mac, Fries and a Vanilla Shake! 

Only one more day til Spa Day. Not that I'm excited or anything - but my bag is packed and all necessary body items shaved, plucked or waxed. 

Right - on my own again so going to stay online for a while and then see if I can find anything semi decent to watch on the box.

night all x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad you had a good walk. I do 2x45 minutes walks with my dogs each day, with Will in a sling (and boy is he heavy now), so am thoroughly fed  up that I can't shift the baby weight. I know that I don't walk as fast as I used to, so perhaps that is the problem. 

TV is useless tonight.  Can't stop long. Dh is back and cooking dinner. 

MIL comes to stay tomorrow (she is travelling to France with dh on Friday).....

Hope everyone else is Ok.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All

Quick post from me! Having a lovely day at home with DH & Lady H. They're both in bed having a snooze!

We're off for a stroll when they wake up.

Won't be online tomorrow as (with everything crossed as I say this) - I should be off to the Spa in the morning for a WHOLE day  


Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - sunshine, what sunshine?  seems to have missed us here. Hope you have a _lovely_ day at the spa tomorrow, and try not to worry about Lady H - she'll be just fine.  Did she sleep through again last night?

Donna - you're very quiet. Hope everything is OK.

Deedee - enjoy your last day at work.

Claire - hope you're back with us tomorrow. How was the course. Any house or proposal news?

Polly - did you get your document done?

I have MIL here at the moment, but she is being lovely today.  Her and dh drive off to France tomorrow, and I fly out on Sunday to join them. W has been _really_ grumpy today. I wonder if the vaccination the other day has upset him. Maybe he just got out of the wrong side of bed. It is so frustrating that they can't tell you what is wrong.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Annie, hope you are on your way to the spa and have a lovely time!  

Deedee, congrats on finishing work!  Hope you're going to put your feet up a bit until the baby arrives! 

Donna, hope you and the twins are well.  Polly, how's things with you?

Emma, I found some more blackberries last weekend, I forgot to mention it.  They are up at the Sharpenhoe Clappers.  There are some in the car park and loads when you walk a little way along the main path.

No proposal news, that will doubtless take time  ... House news - survey and valuation done finally on DPs house yesterday.  Turns out the investor buyer is in America (as in he LIVES there!) hence the delays with things being sent back and forth.  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - nice to have you back again.  Thanks for the tip about blackberries.  I might venture up there with Will tomorrow. I never got round to checking out the other ones you suggested.
I'm glad everything seems to be progressing well with dp's house.

What is everyone up to this weekend? I've got a couple of days to entertain myself here, and then on Sunday I'm off to France   I'm really looking forward to it now. All my holiday stuff has gone off in the car with dh this morning, so I don't have any last minute packing etc to do - a nice way of easing myself into the holiday mood. 
MIL was here yesterday, and I had to entertain her, but we had a really nice evening together. My goodness, she can drink. I had half a bottle of red wine, she had one and a half. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

I want to find some blackcurrants too but don't know where or even if it's the right season.  I have this domestic goddess vision where I make everyone yummy jam for Christmas and put little checked bits of material over the top of the jar........    (sorry for saying the C word again when it's only September!).

Emma, how exciting you're off on , hope you have a really fab time.  

One and a half bottles of wine!  

Tonight we're trooping round to my parents for dinner and wine, tomorrow I'm going to brave the town centre  for some bits and bobs, then on Sunday I have a friend coming up (complete with packing boxes from when she moved  ) and we're going to have a pub lunch somewhere.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Hoping to go home in 3 hours.    

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - your weekend plans sound lovely.
I thought blackcurrants were earlier than this, but I just checked my fruit book and it says they ripen from midsummer to autumn. 
You could make plum jam - they seem to be very plentiful at the moment. Sounds like a lovely idea for a Christmas present though.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, thanks for going to the trouble of looking in your fruit book!

My what a long Friday this is!  

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Not stopping tonight. Just hopped on to catch up on the days news.

I had a fab day at the Spa. Even did some sunbathing and read the papers! Lady H was absolutely fine, surprise, surprise  

Chat in the morning. I'm off to bed! 

Night all


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad you had a nice day. sweet dreams

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

You have been busy ir have I been away that long   taken me all day to catch up on posts. glad everyone seems well.
Deedee how do you feel now you have finished work? I can't wait. Hopefully only have 3 weeks left at work but surprise surprise manager is getting funny again  this time saying that being on mat leave effects my annual leave. I planned to take 2 weeks leave before my mat leave started. 
Am I right in thinking though mat leave has no effect on annual leave? I have 20weeks annual leave a year running from jan to dec, we have to save some annuall leave for the week at xmas when we are shut but hte rest we take when we want. I have 2 weeks left but manager is trying to say that 1 of those weeks is for xmas, I explained to her that I will be on mat leave then and as I am still entitled to it I need to take the days owed before mat leave starts, she said she need to check it all out  bloody women!

Sorry I have been so quiet its been a hard week we have had no staff, a few weeks a ago one person walked out! we got cover in for her but she is useless does nothing and terns up when she feels like it! we've had to keep her on to make up numbers till we found someone else which hopefuly we have now.
another memeber of staff went sick last week so we were 2 people down really as the other girl in covering did bugger all! lady that is sick is still off next week and I have a feeling she wont be abck either! so ended up doing a 50 hour week with no break some days! I was to tired to think by the time i got home!

Went and saw the lion king musical last weekend, my mum had tickets for her birthday and it was fantastic think I enjoyed it more than her though and going out for the day really knackered me out, so frustrating that I can't do anything anymore and I am so huge! 

feet, legs and back ache all the time and moving around is such a mission espeically when laying bed! the little darlings seem to love moving around just as I get comfy to 
My bump is so heavy really don't think I will be getting to 38 weeks. no way!
Having glucose test on wednesday then seeing consultant at twin clinic on thursday.

Sorry this seems to be a bit of a me post  

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna- Im sure your boss is talking complete nonsense. Maternity leave does not affect your annual leave whatsoever. Don't let her convince you that it does!!

That's the end of work for a while and it feels fantastic. More time to think about the impending birth though.... 

Went shopping today (thats how we spend our saturdays now) to Mothercare and The Baby Shop. I'm sure the nesting instinct is kicking in but I am naturally a bit of a 'Monica' type anyway.

Saw the midwives on Thurs and Im still measuring small (33 wks). They dont seem too concerned but Im seeing the consultant at the 38 week appointment. (I think they sense Im concerned and want to put my mind at rest)

Emma- Have a fab holiday in France- you lucky duck!

Annie- The spa day sounds fantastic- sunbathing   ?

Hi Claire and Polly 

dd x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just to say quickly to Emma have a great holiday. 

Deedee, Donna, great to hear from you. Rubbish about the holidays/maternity leave. Like I always say, ring ACAS, they will let you know, or www.tiger.gov.uk

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popped on to catch up with everyone's news. Donna - glad you are back with us. Feels like _ages_.

I'm going to come back later to post properly - time for a long hot bath now though. W is in bed, the dogs are in kennels, and the house seems so quiet and still. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma, Have a fantastic holiday, how long are you away for? hope things go ok with MIL and you manage a much earned rest.

Polly thanks for the web site, I have a leaflet from acas and plan to email them tommorrow just incase but hoping manager will have changed her mind when I speak to her next week.

off to have dinner and watch robbie now not sure I'll stay awake till 11pm though

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - so good to have you back with us. Poor you doing a 50 hour week. You must be exhausted. I can't believe that you still have problems with your boss and mat. leave entitlements etc. Sounds like she is talking rubbish. Hope you can get it all sorted out soon.

Deedee - if the mw was really concerned they'd admit you for observation. I'm sure there is nothing to worry about. Some babies are just smaller than others. Now, don't go having this baby before I'm back from holiday.   I don't want to miss the news. Take care, and enjoy every minute of your mat. leave.

Polly - hope all is well. Did you sort out things with the Spanish clinic? Are you still going over there for the preliminary stuff? 

Annie - hope you had a fabulous day at the spa and are feeling refreshed, relaxed and revitalised.

Claire - I know you won't be reading it, but I hope I come back to lots of good news (houses, weddings etc).

I'm looking forward to my trip. I feel the term 'holiday' might be overstating it - it will be looking after W in a new location, and refereeing between dh and MIL. I'm not complaining though. Take care everyone, I will miss you all. I'll be back (hopefully) in just under 2 weeks.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Darn it - just lost a long post  

Ugggghhh - I've no energy to type it again! 

Hope everyones having a lovely Sunday. I'll come back and try again later x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just to say hi! and keep us off the second page!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Polly - Good job keeping us on page 1! How was your weekend? Any progress with the clinic?

Donna -  to you for working such long hours! The sooner you're done there, the better. You need to get your feet up and relax! No wonder you've been too tired to log on and chat to us. 
I envy you seeing the Lion King. I saw it a couple of years ago and blubbed the whole time! I'm seeing Dirty Dancing in December - something to look forward to.

Deedee - Hoorah! - you're finished! How has your first day at home been? I found the first week a bit overwhelming. It felt really odd to get up and not have anything to do or nowhere to be. Just to be home alone with my thoughts about the impending birth  My friends kept me busy as did the extension  and before I knew it Lady H was here. How are you feeling about the baby at the moment?
What things have you been buying at Mothercare? Have you get your pram yet? - I would very much reccomend playing around with that in the next few weeks. I was totally intimidated by mine to start with!

Claire- What's the latest on the houses? How was your weekend?

I had a fairly good weekend. DH stayed home Saturday and we met some friends for lunch, did some shopping, picked up his new golf clubs so he's really happy!. We went into town on Saturday night with friends as there was a 30th birthday. Stayed out til 1.30am and totally regretted it the next morning when Lady H woke up. Not like the good old days where I could lay in and then slob on the sofa all day recovering. I did get my Mum to come and take her for a walk in the afternoon and snuck back to bed for an hour!
Today I was so sick of being indoors that I went into town and bought another outfit that I didn't really need. I'm going to have to get DH to take my purse away from me! 
Going into London tomorrow for the day to meet up with an old school friend. Def leaving my cards at home tomorrow or I could do some real damage and will be back at work next week to pay for it [br]: 11/09/06, 15:46Did I say something to scare everyone away 

Have you all gone somewhere else to chat without me 

Did you all found out that I'm actually a middle aged man with 12 kids?!?!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Sorry I wasn't here yesterday, very busy at work unfortunately.  

Donna, hope you get your mat leave sorted asap.  How exciting that you're so far along now!  

Annie, hope you have a fab time in London today and don't spend too much!!  

Polly, any clinic news to report?

Hi Deedee  

No news from me!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Didn't make it to London in the end  -  we couldn't be bothered. Basically we decided to take the babies for a walk yesterday tea time and got caught in a thunderstorm. both adults and both babies were completely sodden. It looked like we'd all jumped in a swimming pool with our clothes on   After all the palava when  we got back we were knackered and couldn't be arsed to get their bags ready for the day. Went shopping locally instead.

They've just had their first bathtime together and of course we took photos to share with them on their 18th birthday  


Hope you all had a good day


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Isn't it quiet without Emma?

I'm busy working hard at work  .  Sorry to hear about the thunderstorm Annie  .

Try to come back later.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow we are quiet!

Looks like I might have a cold coming on   Have been dosing myself up all day with cold & flu tablets to try and keep it to a bare minimum. Absolutely petrified that Lady H will get it. Can't be dealing with sleepless nights and a poorly baby! I know she has to get poorly at some point but I've managed to keep her away from colds, flu's and tummy bugs for nearly 5 months - a few more would be good  

Spent the day with another friend today. Nothing exciting to report. Off for an early night.

Maybe chat tomorrow?!?!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

well, did I have a very very   today. I'd put all the documents pertaining to the Spanish clinic (with names like OvumDonation.doc) on a USB stick, and then put a presentation to my Board on the same stick. So there i was this afternoon, trying to get the presentation to show on the screen in front of all my Board, and suddenly the screen popped up with all my documents, including those really personal ones. I might as well have taken my knickers off and waved them over my head. And of course I couldn't find the right button to press to get rid in my panic. RATS RATS RATS. I only hope that as they hadn't all sat down, not too many noticed, and those that did, didn't understand. But suppose they did  ? Not good.

On a happier note, we are off to Turkey on Sunday for a week. Yippee

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Oh Polly .  I'm sure it was fine, people don't tend to notice details like that on a screen and while your eye was drawn to the things you didn't want them to see I'm sure anyone who was looking just saw some files listed and didn't pay any attention to what they were.  They were probably thinking about last night's swinging session or imagining the Director naked, or worse...

Annie, I think I'm getting a cold too.  Bit of a sore throat and look a bit rundown, I've got a great big spot  on my chin which I'm sure the whole world is focusing on.  Keep taking the pills!

Morning Deedee and Donna.  

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

goblin1975 said:


> or imagining the Director naked, or worse...


Eeeuuwww! That would be me! The scenario doesn't get any better, especially if they were imagining me nekkid AND having Donor IVF!

 

Love 
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh my word - you will not believe what happened to me today! 

Whilst sharing a cup of caffeine at Starbucks this week, my dearest best friend noticed a poster advertising a Post Natal Support Group. We thought it might be nice to pop along and chat to other Mum's and good for the babies to get used to seeing lots of other babies. Our first Mum & Baby Group! The following demonstrating how rookie we are at this:

So off we toddle today and take along another friend for the ride. We can't find the place for starters and arrive half an hour late. When we do find it we get ushered into a room and asked to fill out forms about the children and they start mentioning about taking us through to another room to join the group and how the babies would be fine. Now not one of us has left their baby with anyone other than a Granny thus far. It was all happening a bit quick and before I knew it, the 3 babies had been left in a creche and we were shoved into a room with a handful of very sullen looking women, most of whom were clutching onto handfuls of Kleenex. 

We'd only bloody gone along to a support group for women suffering from Post Natal Depression   Not exactly the coffee morning we'd expected. So we sit there and they start asking us about our problems, how we were feeling - etc etc!!! Oh my word - I wanted the ground to open up and swallow me. I am glaring at my best friend and mouthing "I'm gonna have you for this" and she's doing all she can to stifle her giggling. Luckily our other friend takes the lead and gets the ball rolling with the topic of sleep deprivation and we compose ourselves. An hour and a half we were there. 

We have got to learn to read more than just the name of the group. Small print would be a good idea to study and even telephone first to ask a bit more about it.

I've been feeling bloomin naff with this cold all day. DH went off with the lads to play golf today and left the house at 7am. The only reason he went was because it was a birthday gift and the other lads had arranged the day off work - otherwise I would have locked him in the house and gone back to bed to recover! So - feeling naff, snotty and achy, I spend the day looking forward to him coming home and taking over with Lady H. Another friend was over waiting to cut my hair for me. He walks in the door at 7pm. Lady H is screaming for a feed, my hair is in tin foil and cooking my roots a nice blonde flavour again and he promplty runs up to the bathroom and boffs his guts up     Then collapses into bed leaving me to simultaniously wash the peroxide off my hair, feed Lady H and get her to bed, take him a glass of water, bleach the loo and entertain the house load of people who have arrived with him! 

What a flippin day! Needless to say  - I am off to bed. Got my cold & flu tablets, hot honey & lemon and a box of tissues.

Love for now - Personals in the morning! Please feel free to laugh at me in the meantime


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Annie!  

I hope you're feeling a little bit better today!    

I'm having another mad panic day which ain't great considering in less than two weeks we find out what's happening with our jobs and I'm feeling non too motivated.  

Anyway, anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?  If I don't get to log back on again today, hope you all have a good one. 

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie - what a day! 

I imagine that as we haven't heard anything from you at the usual time, you are not feeling that great today. 

Have a great weekend everyone, I shall probably log on again before we leave on Sunday!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly - hope you have a fabulous time in Turkey! 



x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

I'm feeling fine thanks, just had a really busy day yesterday. Popped into work to settle my lottery syndicate debts. God I miss that place  

Then it was off to Baby Massage followed by a little friends birthday party and then out to dinner with some friends. We took Lady H with us and she was an Angel. We put her in her p.j's and she fell asleep on the way there and slept right through the meal. 

Forgot to mention that she had her first haircut on Thursday night - can you believe it!!! 4 months old and having a trim  

DH is working all day again so I've packed the car up ready to go and spend the day with a friend and her 2 girls. But he's home tomorrow so lots of house related things to do like shopping, cleaning, maybe a bit of painting. 

The builder is meant to be coming next week to finish off the house finally. There was a long delay in getting the internal doors we wanted but we've sorted it now so I can hopefully wave goodbye to him forever    He did mention to DH that there was a bill from his electrician for £500 of extra work he did on the house   I flipped my lid completely and am preparing to go to battle on this one if necessary. As far as I can see we've only got what we originally asked for, so where this £500 has come from I have no idea. Waiting to hear more about it and trying desperately hard not to panic... but you know me  

Polly - Wishing you a luuurrvvly week in Turkey. Soak up some rays and relax on a sunbed with a strong drinkie poos and a good book.... hmmmm bliss!

Claire -  Hope you're having fun this weekend.

Deedee - How are you doing? Has anyone given you their number to text yet? I'll pm mone to you just incase.

Donna - How has work been this week? Are you alright?

Speak to you all later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Work was much the same this week, but I did have morning off on wednesday for glucose test and then thursday afternoon off to see consultant so it didn't seem AS bad as last week.

Consultant as decided to change my due date to the 11th Dec this is based on my last AF I am not happy about this as I now when I conceived and the 5th is more accurate I know its only 6 days difference and the twins will coem early but it matters to me 

Manager is still waffeling on about only being able tyo have 1 week annual leave as other week is for xmas, I know she is screwing me over which is so annoying but without a contract not sure if I can do anything, its her word against mine as to how much holiday day I am allowed a year anyway  My own fault I should have a contract  I have an employee hand book and I want to see if it outlines annual leave in there. I am going to contact ACAS anyway see what they say.
I planned to finnish in 2 weeks time starting with 2 weeks annual leave followed by mat leave, I am not sure now wether to still leave in 2 weeks time and just have 1 week annual leave and move mat leave forward or stay at work and leave in three weeks instead, then have 1 week holiday and mat leave 
I have to work out money as I onlt get £108 after the first 6 weeks of mat leave which is not enough to cover my rent but we had planned it all so that my moeny wouldn't drop to that till I was 38wks which by then they would be born and we would be claiming tax credit which would make up the rent! does that make sence? Oh I hate not having loads of money? 
Envious of Deedees £45  pedicure i would never have the money for that even before I was pregnant seems very extravigant.
I am thinking of having a pedicure and leg and bikni wax, maybe a facial but whole thing will probably come to £45 

Annie I cried at lion king to  thought it was hormones

Deedee how are you enjoying mat leave? what have you been up to? do you feel ready for your daughter?

Claire how are you hope you are having a nice weekend?

Polly Turkey you lucky thing! have a great time and no expensive drinks you cant remember this time 

Donna xx

Twin 2 has turned back round so at the momet the are both head down  hopefully they will saty that way and I can avoid an elective c- section


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

will have to wiat till i am on mat leave to sort out this annaul leave issue as I will have the time to go to Citizens advice and Acas are only avaliable on the phone from 8am-6pm as I am at work then it will be awkward to phone them so will wait till I am off work.

will I still be able to sort it out (if it can be) if I leave it till then? or will I have shot myslef int eh foot by accepting 1 week annual leave and not arguing for the start? and ideas?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

well I am busy chatting to myself 

There is so much I want to sort out around the house but I can't be bothered!
Think I 'll pack my hospital bags tommorrow just in case, rather have them there waiting than not be ready!
Think my left boob started leaking today   may need those breast pads earlier than I thought.
hope everyone is well obviouslt having a more action packed weekend than me


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna:

_An employee cannot take annual leave during her
ordinary maternity leave but, subject to the usual
arrangements with her employer, there is no reason
why she cannot take a period of annual leave
immediately before or after maternity leave._

http://www.dti.gov.uk/files/file18061.pdf

That's a quote from this DTI publication MATERNITY RIGHTS: Babies due on or after
6 April 2003:A GUIDE FOR EMPLOYERS AND EMPLOYEES

You are entitled to your leave, and what is more, it accrues while you are on mat leave. Is she planning to let you carry it over until next year? If not, she must let you take it before you go. I wish I was near enough to come round and give her a good slap. You also need a contract, she really should have given you one by now. You could write your own contract from here: http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdotg/action/layer?r.l1=1073858787&r.s=tl&topicId=1074428798, putting in the details to suit your circumstances and offer it to her as the contract you want to sign. You could offer to get everyone on a contract at the same time! I know that you have a lot on your plate, but you need to make her realise that if she puts off finding out what she needs to know, you will do it for her, and do it as it suits you. She might learn to get on with it! At the very least, make sure that you do all the paperwork (and get her to repond) that relates to mat leave before you go. She really has no excuse, as she has free access to the Business Link in her area, they aren't always brilliant. but they will help her get the right paperwork for the business.

And you MUST be able to phone ACAS during your break, surely? Please don't leave the annual leave issue until you go on mat leave, as it might be too late then to do in retrospect.

Rant over!

The other thing is: twenty years ago, I certainly wouldn't have had £45 (or its equivalent in shillings!!! ) to spend on myself like that, so I remember how you feel. It is lovely to have a bit of spare cash, of course, but lots of people struggle at the start of their working lives, and what is more important for the next while is to spend all that quality time with your family. They will appreciate it immensely. When you have more spare time, keep moving on with your studies and determination to get on. You and your DH have loads of time and energy to get promotiions etc, so don't miss the opportunities if they are compatible with your family. In twenty years you and he will look back with fondness about how careful you had to be with money - and let me tell you, those twenty years will go by in a blink of an eye!

Oooo. being a bit philosophical today!

Love
Polly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Annie, I just had to laugh, sorry honey but your story did make me smile xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

LOL Candy - my work here is done if I've made someone smile today   Still can't believe what we did  

Pretty un - eventful weekend here. Spent the day at a friends place yesterday and been home with DH today. Lady H has been completely out of sorts. The day started off really well but she's been grizzling on and off for the remainder. Thinking there might be some gum ache going on   She's been biting her fingers all day and looking most attractive by drooling everywhere. I've used Calpol for the first time    - preparing myself for the night from hell though   It hasn't started well. Struggling to get her down for the first time ever.

Donna - I think Polly's right there. You should try and sort it out now. Chances are you might not have the time or energy to do it later. Claim everything you can from witch before you go! 
Glad to hear you and the boys are doing well though. I personally can't wait til you're on mat leave and you have a bit more time to come and chat with us.

Polly - Wow! - what a post! Final burst before you head off to the sunshine?!? Hope you have a great time x

Best go - think I better take some Calpol to prepare me for pacing the floorboards!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Polly thank you for your reply, I really don't know what to do. There is no way she will give me a contract I realise now she doesn't run her business properly and likes to employ crap staff who she can walk all over and don't know there rights. think thats why I have had so many problems with her, she obviously thought i was young and nieve which is why she employed me!
I will try and ring ACAS this week I'll have to do it form the car.
I know I am entitled to take my annual leave before I go on mat leave thats the frustrating thing I know she is Bull$***ing me but without a contract I can;t prove how much annual leave I actuall get so may not be able to fight her on this one! she can just say that I only get 15 days a year not 20 so thats why I am only entitlted to take 1 week before I go - does that make sense?
I really don't need all teh hassle and don't want to spend my last 2 weeks at work with an atmosphere fighting my boss! thats why I wanted to leave it till I leave but think your right i should contact ACAS before.
I still think that without a contract (which is my own stupid fault i should have been more persistant!) that I wont be able to fight her and will have to put it down to experience! we shall see.

Sorry hope nobody though I was getting at them about money, I was just have a down day about money so what I said probably all came out worng. I do probably have the least money out of all of us but as you pointed out Polly I am the youngest so thats probably why.
Hope I didn't upset anyone.

Have a great holiday Polly although I have probably missed you by now.

Annie hope your night isn't to bad

Donna xx

ps its my wedding anniversary tommorrow - 3years!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Donna, I also think you should sort out the leave thing before you go on mat leave.  As for the £s issue, when I was early twenties I didn't have two pennies to rub together and that was when there was just me to think about, and if (please) I have children and give up work then will be right back into that situation again counting every penny.  I do know how you feel but it does get better.  

Annie, hope Lady H isn't so grizzly now.

Hi Deedee, how is mat leave?

We decided to empty out my loft this weekend so my house is now a pigging tip.  If my house sale falls through and have to have more viewings I am in BIG trouble!  We've decided we'll have to do a car boot sale next weekend to try and clear out some of the mess!

Got to go, meeting in 5 mins.

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

lots to catch up on-sorry I have been awol. We were in Donegal at a friends holiday home for the weekend- BLISS!! It was just what we needed. The weather was lovely so we got out and about for nice long walks on the beach. Also discovered our love of board games- DH reckons he is the new world scrabble champion wheras I hold the world chess title! 

Donna- Re the work issue. Just because you do not have a piece of paper which says contract at the top does not mean you dont have one!! As I have found out through all my maternity mess, a contract can also be verbal or IMPLIED! You have a legal right to a written statement of your terms and conditions of employment and if your employer does not provide you with these you can take them to the cleaners basically.
it mightn't do any harm just asking your boss nicely if you could have this before you go off on leave?  It sounds like your employer is like mine- they are used to people accepting their crap working conditions and not fighting for what they are entitled to...........until they met US 

Annie- I had to laugh at your experience at the support group  Hope you are feeling better, you poor thing. 

I'm getting properly anxious now, about the impending birth and not being organised enough!!! The nursery is nowhere near ready and we are planning to get fitted wardrobes put in in the next 2 weeks and painting done on Thursday....... aarrrrhhh!!

ttfn dd xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Apologies for my absence yesterday. Had a really naff day   Lady H doesn't have gum ache - she has a cold. She slept well the night before last after all but yesterday she was really upset all day. She's really snuffly and has the cutest little cough.  On top of her feeling sorry for herself all day I also had a screaming match with the rudest customer services advisor at NTL. They are truly a hideous company and I am now online looking for an alternative supplier! Also, I stupidly lent my Brother some pennies and spoke to him yesterday to listen to more excuses as to why I haven't got it back yet - big mistake I made there.
And then lastly I have an appointment at the hospital on Monday to see about my third degree tear damage, but no one is around to have Lady H for me. I tried to re schedule but if I cancel this one , they haven't got anything else until February  

Dh then called at the worst possible moment and didn't exactly get a loving reception  

Deedee - Your weekend away sounds idyllic! Maybe you and your DH can take the chess board to the hospital to keep you occupied whilst you hang around for baby to make an entrance! 
I can understand your anxiousness about the birth. I went into denial and pretended I had ages to go  


Donna -  Happy Anniversary. Did you have a nice day?

Claire -  Any progress with the loft contents!?!

Right - off to give more Calpol to Lady H. Ciao for now xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Just moving us back up the page.

Took Lady H for her first photo session yesterday. It was only the little ones they do at Boots, so nothing spectacular. I was really proud of her though. She's still poorly and had been sleepy and grizzly all morning. As soon as the camera was turned on her she totally performed. Smiling away at the camera and pulling some cute poses! She did some poses with her little boyfriend as well (best friends ickle boy) Hope they come out nice. Got to wait 2 weeks for the results which is a complete bummer  

Hope everyone is doing well. Hope to speak to you all soon!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, the pics sound adorable!  

Apologies for absence, busy at work.    We're finding out that we don't have a job next Tues then need to discuss our options re the new roles on offer in the next few weeks.  Shame I'm going on my hols next Thurs and not back until mid Oct, don't really see where that leaves me (apart from at the unions' door and having a miserable holiday worrying).  

Also had a row with DP last night, lots of tears and snot (all mine  ).

No house news.

My word, I sound miserable.  I promise to come back later feeling more positive!

xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Annie, I hope Hannah is feeling better soon. May be she is a budding actress or model seeing how much she loves the camera. Im sure you can't wait for the photos.

Claire, what a nightmare about your job. Have they told you that you definately won't have a job? Surely they have to find another suitable role for you!!
Try not to let it ruin your holiday. Where are you off to this time you lucky duck?

Hi Donna and Polly 

Well the nursery is looking more like a baby's room now. DH managed to build the wardrobe successfully last night ( I have to admit I was apprehensive).
We plan to get the cot on Saturday. Is that a bad idea? some people I know are really superstitious and will not have any baby clobber in the house before the birth but my monica-ness and need for organisation means that I have to have everything ready.

Annie- Quick question. Do you have Hannah's cot in your bedroom? I plan to use a moses basket for the first few weeks but have been told they grow out of them very quickly. It may be silly to build the cot in the nursery and then have to dismantle it again to transfer it to our room.

bye for now
dd x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Claire - Sorry you had a row with DP last night. Is everything o.k now? Bet you slept well after a crying session that led to snot - I always do when I've blubbed like that  

That's pants news about your job, especially as you work so hard at it. They might give you some detailed info on Tuesday so you'll know your options and the path you might like to take. Early days yet luvvie - it'll all work out x

Deedee - I had Lady H in a moses basket next to me until she was 10/11 weeks old I think it was. The day we moved back to our house, she went in a cot in her own room. I found it really hard to take the plunge and do it, but she slept better for having more room to move and I slept better not having her making her little noises in my ear! You'll know when your ready to move you ickle one. I found out the other day that they can stay in a moses basket until they weigh 15lbs. A friend of mine wanted to keep her little one with her for the first six months, so when he grew out of the basket she just set up a travel cot in her room to save putting a great big cot in there!
I would absolutely recommend a grobag though. They're little sleeping bags for bedtime. Hannah wiggles around ALOT in her sleep and would kick her blankets off and wake up. She slept wonderfully the first night in it! 

Polly/Donna - Evening Girls x

I'm off to bed. It's been a really long and really naff day. Shan't bore you with it tonight - I haven't got the energy to relay it all! Speak tomorrow x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Annie, sorry you had a 'long and naff' day yesterday.  Hope today is better for you. x

Thanks for your words of comfort.  Yes it is pants news, hopefully it will all work out in the end but why they think ongoing upset and upheaval is good for output nobody knows!  

The house is the new disaster.  The people we're buying off have now said they don't want to complete until mid November   we're going round to measure up on Monday so will ask them then what the issue is.  My buyer still doesn't appear to have exchanged and it was due about 4 weeks ago and our solicitor wonders if there are problems with her divorce proceedings, and DPs buyer hasn't had their mortgage offer and our solicitor, who has come across him before, said that he tends to buy houses in fours (that's true in this case, he's bought DPs and 3 others) and then drags his feet and won't complete until they're all at the same point as he takes out group mortgages.  Meanwhile we've paid for everything and completed everything, and even signed the contracts ready for exchange. We've found all this out today so I've rung the estate agents to ask them to chase the buyers and see what the actual problems are but they were busy and said they'd ring back in a few mins.  But have they called me back? ... Have they hell.  

All is well with DP, he'd sent me an email when he got to work proclaiming his undying love for me.  Aaah...

Sorry this is a very me post, am finding it hard to cope with so much uncertainty in my little life!  And as for  , there has been no action for 3 weeks now.  I know I need to get back into it or take a few steps back but I'm too busy stressing to contemplate it!

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - "S" would definitley be low on my list of priorities if I were in your position. Honestly, don't worry about it right now. Sort out these pesky EA's, buyers and sellers, get into your lovely new home and then you can give it your full attention. You never know though, you might get the urge over a roll of brown package tape  

I take it the atmosphere at work isn't so great right now. What are you hoping for yourself?

How lovely that DP sent you a loving message. My DH would never do that in a million.

Had a better day today. The problem yesterday was DH's long hours are starting to get me down. Feels like he's never here and the one day I asked him to schedule the day off, it all goes wrong. It wasn't really his fault. It's what you get for working in Retail. Usually I'm v.tolerant & understanding, but sometimes it gets me down a bit  

Anyhoo - Lady H is having a power nap so off to get her bath ready!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Poll for the next meet this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68694.0


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello all

Thank crunchie it's Friday, I've had such a long and awful week and so pleased I'm only a few hours away from a vat of wine.  

Sorry you're down about DH's hours.  Does he know you feel like this?  I expect for the days when you're home with Lady H and not out doing something with a friend the day stretches out ahead of you and I think it's perfectly understandable that you feel this way.  My mum has said something similar about this when I was considering moving out to a village, that the days seem very long and lonely sometimes when you're on your own with a baby and no adult company.  

How is Lady H getting on now?  Has she grown a lot?

Deedee, sorry I didn't respond to your post on Wednesday, that was really rather rude of me.  Sounds like the nursery's coming along a treat.  What colour is it again?

Well the house latest.  Yesterday the estate agent told me that while my buyer HAS exchanged on her property, she doesn't have a mortgage offer!  My response was along the lines of What the f&*$? as she had that valuation done about 6 weeks ago.  Anyway, he said he'd find out more but after no update and a lot of panicking I called again today to find out that she says she does have a mortgage offer but it appears to be missing (?).  And the people we are buying off have now decided not to move into the family home but to Malta, hence the change in completion date.    I hate all this!

No work is not a nice place to be.  I'm working at home today to avoid it all.  I think what's happening is new posts are being put in place and we're not being put in any of them and then have to 'negotiate' or apply to get one.

Right have to go, work to finish before the end of the day.  Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend!!!  

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm back! Feels like _ages_ since I was on here.

Polly - I think you're on holiday now.  Sorry I missed you, and hope you are having a wonderful break.

Deedee - the nursery sounds great. I can't believe how few days you have left on your ticker. Personally, I would build the cot in the nursery, even if Bob sleeps in with you for some weeks. That way you can get them used to it before the big move, and they could sleep there during the day when you might want to potter around in your room and not disturb them (I didn't actually do this myself though , but would if I had to do it again).

Donna - I hope you can get the annual leave/mat leave situation sorted out soon. This has dragged on far too long. You don't need that sort of stress hanging over you.

Annie - I did laugh at your post natal group story.  Hope Hannah is feeling a bit better, and you've had a better day today.

Claire - what a tough time you're having at the moment with the work thing and the house problems.  I really feel for you. I hope you get some good news soon.

Well, the holiday was good in parts, to summarise, although utterly exhausting (I feel very ungrateful saying it, but I'd rather have stayed at home). The first week, with MIL, was horrendous. She behaved appallingly, picking fights with dh the whole time, expecting to be waited on hand and foot, complaining non-stop about anything and everything. The low point for me was when W whacked his head hard and was screaming away, I dropped a cup of coffee and a plate on the floor in shock/panic, and MIL looked up from her book and said in a pathetic voice, 'the dishwasher needs emptying', before continuing with her novel. I was so close to just losing it with her. She wasn't even interested in helping with W at all.
The second week, when she went home, was much better until mid-week when dh got food poisoning and W went on a hunger strike for 24 hours, with much screaming. Also W has learnt to spin and roll over and keeps doing this in his sleep, then getting stuck in the bars of the cot or banging his head, and so waking up. I think he found the holiday very disruptive too. We tried to stick to his routine, but he seemed much more irritable than normal. He shrieked with delight when we got home. 
Apart from that we did have some nice trips out, and the house we rented was lovely, so it wasn't all bad, but I'd really think twice about doing it again with a small baby.

Anyway, dh drives back tomorrow (getting back Sunday) so W and I are alone. It is soooo nice to be home though. I get my dogs back tomorrow too.  The house feels empty without them.

I'm starting a diet next week. I've put on even more weight. 

Going to go and watch Corrie now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all, changed the idea for next IUi meet it will be early next year, please despite it seeming ages away, get your vote in for the best date if you are planning on coming, so that we can all put in our diaries, thanks C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.0


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

You're all very quiet.  Hope you had nice weekends.

Claire - any house news? Hope work is OK today. Is tomorrow the day you find out about things?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Emma, it's great to have you back.    I need to lose weight too, about 7 lbs, but as I'm off on hols on Friday I don't think it's likely!  Sorry your holiday had a few problems.  However you survived your first holiday and with a very small baby so you should be proud!  Where were your trips out to?

Yes it's tomorrow we find out, although we've just had it confirmed that we won't automatically have a job allocated to us.  We have a big presentation in the morning, then a team meeting and then I have a meeting with my current line manager and a HR rep to ask questions.  Then I will have a new structure and some job descriptions to read and will need to flag initially my interests as my last day at work before my hols is Wednesday.

House - no news.  We're scheduled to go round and measure up tonight so will ask them then about the Nov completion date and see what we can find out.  No sign of the two mortgage offers for our buyers as yet and our estate agents are treating me like an annoyance.  Maybe I am too panicky about it.  I actually feel sick though as we want this house so badly and have also paid out or are committed to pay out over £2,800 now in fees whether it goes through or not.

Managed 's' at the weekend though.  

Cxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - glad you had a good holiday, or at least half of it    Did DH get back alright?

Claire - Any good progress with the houses? You must be feeoing rather stressed at the monment you poor love. So much to be dealing with right now. It will all get sorted though. I feel you're on the cusp of a turn in luck! 

Deedee - How are you doing?

Polly/Donna - Hi Girls. How are you both?

Well, I've been to the hospital this morning. Consultant has confirmed that I have healed perfectly following the Lady H sabotage and firmly told me there's no way they would agree to a c-section if there is a next time   Little dissapointed with that but I'll deal with it if I ever need to  

Lady H is looking heaps better but still a bit snuffly. Hoping this is the reason why she's not sleeping as well again  

Right - toodles for now. Need to think of something to get my out of the house this morning


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oooh Claire- we crossed over. 

We had a similar re shuffle in our department a few years ago and although there was a restructure, I only recall 1 or 2 redundancies and it all went quite smoothly. Try not to worry too much about work. They'll sort things out for you  

So annoying about the houses though. Bloomin EA's   You are not panicky or an annoyance. Things will be fine if you're only waiting for mortgage offers. The banks just need to pull their fingers out - and they will as they won't want to loose the business.

Well Done you on the "S" - how was it?!?!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Annie, glad Lady H is feeling better.  Are you too?

Shame about the c-section.  A bit wimpy but that's what I'd hope for...

Well fingers crossed on the mortgage offers.  Looks like one of them is just missing as otherwise it's a month overdue which obviously signifies a problem.  The other one, well who knows.  Our solicitor was a bit jumpy about it and I don't need any help in panicking at the moment.  

Jobs - we had a major overhaul a few years ago but it wasn't a smooth ride, it dragged on and was very unpleasant for all concerned.  I eventually emerged from it with a promotion (I don't want that this time, I'm as senior and stressed as I ever want to be) but the trauma feels like yesterday.    And the fact that meetings are being set up for everyone over the next few weeks, and I'm not even here to fight my corner, is making it much worse.

S -   the usual disaster.  After a lot of wiggling about trying to get me to enjoy it DP asked if I just wanted him to get on with it, to which I said 'yes please'   and that was that.  At least we both find it funny.  

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - well done on the S front. Your account did make me smile.  Dh and I haven't attempted anything like that for weeks, but I keep having these nightmares about him having an affair due to the lack of sex so I think it must be playing on my subconscious. 
I hope everything goes OK tomorrow. If the powers that be have any sense at all they'll recognise all your hard work and reward you accordingly.
Hope you enjoy measuring up tonight and can get some sense out of the seller.

Annie - did you find anywhere nice to go today? 
Great news that you got the all clear. What happens if you do all this again and really need a c-section for some reason (eg if labour isn't progressing well or if there is some sort of emergency)?
Have you given Lady H any solids yet?

Donna - how was work? Any closer to sorting things out there? How are you feeling in yourself? Are you huge now?

Deedee - how are you enjoying your last few days of freedom? Any signs of anything? Is the mw happy with your progress and the position of the baby?

I've been at SIL's today. W is taking lots of solids now, but only fruit. He screams and screams if I try to give him veg, except for carrot which he tolerates as an eating sensation but which then makes him really sick. Got to go and cook something.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All!

I did find somewhere to go in the end and didn't get home til teatime! Took Lady H to see the GP as she'd been very out of sorts and was worried this cold was a bit more. She's fine though. GP told me to keep going as I was! She's gone to bed with a large dose of Medised tonight - good stuff by the way!

Emma - I have soooo many questions about solids. I started last week and I've no idea what I'm doing. Can I try and catch you online sometime to run things by you, save boring the others with my rendition of 101 questions on fruit and veg! 
I am totally with you on the infidelity nightmares aswell. It was only the night before last that I had the worst nightmare ever that I caught DH cheating on me and he was evil to me - not like DH usually   I woke up in a complete sweat! Still not going near him at the moment. Looks like he's got Hannah's cold and the thought of being snotted all over is not sexy  
The Consultant did say to me today that if my labour is looking to be as long as Hannah's, that they wouldn't hang around this time and would take me for a section and of course if there's an emergency. I just can't elect to have one based on my tear. He said it doesn't warrant it  

Claire - They have to treat you just as fairly as anyone else if they make any decisions whilst you're on holiday. Might be a good thing that you're not there to see them twittering and whispering, trying to second guess what they're planning and when they're going to announce it - I hate that atmosphere!

Well, getting ready for my annual trip to CenterParcs next weekend. Bit different this year obviously as I finally get to take my own child and not borrow one of the others! In return I now have to pack up an entire car load of paraphanalia, including just in case items. Can't wait! Plus this time I get to ride the rapids and have any treatment I darn well want as I'm not preggers! But lets be honest - like I was really bothered about that last time. I'd just found out I was pg last year and wanted to shout from the rooftops!

Well - night everyone. Time for some ME time!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I'd love to chat about solids etc, and anything baby-related, without boring everyone else rigid. Next time we're both online at the same time we can do that. I'm trying to follow Gina Ford's guidlines on timings and amounts and Annabel Karmel on the food itself, but W hates all of the foods that they both say all babies love (carrots, courgettes, papaya). Awkward child........

Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - just remembered, where do you get medised. Can you buy it over the counter or do you need a prescription? Isn't that the one that makes them sleepy? I keep meaning to get one for when W gets a cold.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - Medised can be bought over the counter at Boots. It's amazing stuff!!!! She had some last night and slept right through from 7pm - 7am! I on the other hand was awake from midnight! I'm having problems sleeping at the moment  


I'll try and catch you online at some time xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a quickie - I'm making myself a bacon sarnie at the moment (mmm, so much for starting a diet ). 

Claire - hope all went well today.  

Annie - I have the same problem with sleep. I'm having reallly vivid dreams at the moment and wake up worrying about such silly things, and can't get back to sleep. Perhaps our bodies got used to having less sleep in the early days. 

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

Well it's not good news.  There are about 10% of us without an allocated job and I'm one of them.    There are other jobs I can apply for but the assessment centre is in 2 weeks when I'm on holiday.  They say I'll be treated fairly but I don't see how.  I have a meeting with HR in an hour but tomorrow is my last day at work for a few weeks.

Bacon sarnie sounds lovely Emma.  

House - went round to measure up and our sellers have said that they are not tied to mid Nov and will move when we want and our buyers want.  A bit of a different story to the estate agent and solicitor.  Who knows!  Anyway they're half packed which was reassuring.

Can't believe I'm off on hols on Friday, it doesn't seem like it.  

Anyhow, this is all too me-centred.  How is everyone else and what are you all up to?

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire- Honestly, please don't be apologising or any of your posts. You've got so much going on right now. If you want our support then you off load as much as you want  
I'm so sorry about the job. How did it go with HR? Were they able to offer type of reassurances?
Good to hear that the sellers are packing up and ready to go. EA's and Solicitors must be on a different page. Maybe they're the hold up?!?

Emma - I'm going to have a nice lavender bath later tonight and hop straight into bed. Then I'm going to read for a while and then.... I'm really tempted to try some Nytol. I've always been scared of it but it should just make me sleep a bit more peacefully. DH will be here to listen out for Lady H. My friend took it after she got into bad sleeping patterns with her little one and she said she still heard her cry out. It didn't knock her out! I'm hoping that if I have one good night that my body will know what to do again   We shall see  

Got to go and pack our packs for tomorrow. I'm off on a Team Build with my work buddies and Lady H is off to her Granny's

Speak to you Thursday x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - sorry about the job.  Like Annie says, there is no need to apologise at all for your post. Heavens, you have so much going on right now. How did the meeting with HR go? What will happen now?

That the people you are buying from are packing sounds very promising. 

Annie - what is Nytol (excuse my ignorance). Is it a sleeping tablet? I took some of those (GP prescribed ones) when I was at uni  - did the job but made me feel really groggy in the morning. I hope they give you a few days respite and help get your sleeping back on track. 
Great news on Lady H sleeping through from 7-7. Glad she is feeling better. I'm still giving W dream feeds at 10pm. I'm too scared to see what happens if  I don't.

Donna, Deedee - how are you both?

I saw my HV for the 1st time in ages today and had W weighed - 17lb. Went to the local mother and toddler group too; it is getting easier, but I still feel like the new girl (which I am). I'm going to try another one on Thursday as another mother I met invited me to come along.

Got to go. Dh is back and there is cooking to do.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Right well I have to apply for jobs, I spent last night looking at them (over several glasses of wine) and have picked two that I can do.  As the deadline is while I'm away I've got to get my applications in today.  They will interview me when I'm back.  I'm up against the world though, they haven't narrowed the selection to those without jobs which is quite unbelievable.

Anyway, will try to come back later today as I'm off from tomorrow, and not back until 13th October.  

Nytol - I have a colleague who swears by it although not sure if she can be easily roused or not during the night and she's not in today to ask.  

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - good luck with your applications. Do the jobs offer the same pay and prospects as your current job? Will all this affect your house buying plans and mortgage offer?

Hope you have a _lovely_ holiday - you certainly sounds ready for it. Try not to let all the stress spoil it.

Goodness, by the time you get back I bet Deedee will have had her baby (if she hasn't already)

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Emma, hope you enjoy the new mother and baby group.  I'm sure you'll be one of the experienced mums in no time and there'll be a new new girl!  

Annie, hope you enjoy Center Parcs, sounds great!

Deedee, as Emma reminds me, you may have had your little one by the time I get back.  Wishing you all the best wishes with the birth and look forward to hearing about it when I get back.

Donna, hope things are going well with the twins and work isn't too stressful for you.  Not that long to go now... !

Polly, hope you're well?  You've been quite lately.

No drop in salary or benefits with the roles I want to apply for so that's something.  It won't affect the mortgage offer as we've not asked to borrow more than DP could have borrowed individually so from that perspective it's ok.  With this new house rather than our two existing ones it's much cheaper for us in terms of both mortgage and bills (planned this way so that we can afford children, rather than borrowing more for a much bigger house).  The confidence drop I'll get if I don't get something will be the greatest catastrophe along with the maternity pay I'd banked on in the next couple of years.

Anyhow, I'll try to log back on later but I'm not progressing well with the applications at the moment.  Hope you all have a lovely few weeks.

xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Claire- what a stressful time for you with the job situation! sending lots of      your way. Are the jobs you are applying for with the same company?  Try and not let it spoil your hols. Wow, by the time you get back Bob will have arrived (hopefully!)

Annie and emma- Are you going back to work?  My maternity leave and pay was finally sorted out but only because the letter they sent me was an error but they saythey have to honour it!!!- what total imcompetence. DH would be v happy if I never went back to that place because of the stress it caused me and I tend to agree with him. I'll probably have to look for other work at the end of my leave as I dont even know if i am entitled to go back. Anyway, Ill deal with all that when the time comes, more important things to think about.....

I have to go next Tuesday for a membrane sweep and have heard mixed reports about this ranging from excruciating to similar discomfort to having a smear. Well, if its going to speed up Bob's arrival Ill give it a go!

I had funny crampy pains last night but think it might just be wind. Sleeping is virtually imposible now because I cant get comfortable no matter what I do and Im constantly thinking about the birth so Im more tired during the day.

What a moany post this has turned out to be- sorry!

BTW Annie and Emma- did you use arnica at all during/ after the labour? it is supposed to really speed up the healing process.

bye for now
DD


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Deedee - sorry, I don't know what arnica is (and am pretty sure I didn't use it). Why do you have to have a membrane sweep if you're not overdue? I'm afraid i don't know how uncomfortable they are. I'm not much help tonight am I. 
Labour does feel a bit crampy - like period pains, but a zillion times more intense. I know I spent a lot of the last few weeks wondering if each thing was 'it', but when 'it' actually happens there is no doubt at all.

Have you tried sleeping in the day? You need all the rest you can get now as it will be in short supply afterwards.

Feel free to ask any questions about birth etc if it will help, however silly they might seem. it is such a daunting thing to face when you don't know what is coming, but it actually takes care of itself for the most part.

Hope everyone else is OK. 

I've been busy in the garden today, tearing out lots of horrible conifers that we inherited and planting autumn bedding. It is so great to finally be able to do things like that again. Dh was home from work with an ear infection, and is feeling very sorry for himself.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!!!

Busy busy today sorry. Just a quickie from me to touch base. 

Deedee - Sorry, I've not heard of arnica either. I've had 3 friends whove had sweeps and all of them said it wasn't painful and was done in a blink of an eye. It didn't work for any of them unfortunately  . They've also told me that your cervix has to be "favourable" in order for them to do this procedure. I think this means your membranes have to be on the verge of breaking otherwise they can't do it.
I found the labour pains alright   Sick as that sounds   I managed 13 hours with a bit of gas and air at the end of it and a TENS machine. I reckon I could have gone on longer but wanted the epidural in case it did get unbearable and I'd left it too late   I found the contractions very much like cramps. Like Emma, if I can answer questions I'd be more than happy.

Emma - My DH has had man flu this week. Sniffling everywhere and snoring even louder   Bet that was rather theraputic out in the garden today!

Love to everyone else. Speak soon x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

It is very quiet here without Polly and Claire. 

Annie - hope your busy day was a good one. Is Lady H fully recovered now? I bought some of that Medised yesterday, just to keep in the cupboard for when we need it. Lo and behold W has a cold today, so I've dosed him up with it.

Deedee - TENS machines are great. Use one if you get the chance - it takes the edge off the pain.

Donna - how are things? You're very quiet.  How much longer have you got at work? I bet you come home exhausted, poor thing.

We went to a new mother and toddler group today and it was really nice. However W was very out of sorts and seemed to find it all a bit much - came over all tired and emotional. Hope he'll be better next week. Dh was off work again and is feeling so sorry for himself. I'm not indulging him though; one baby in the house is enough for me.

Got to go and cook,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thx Annie and Emma,

A friend in work who has had 3 children swears by arnica (a homeopathic remedy) as she says it helps all your bits and pieces to heal quickly. Probably a lot of nonsense, but I just wondered if you had tried it.

They usually do a sweep when you are 40 weeks but because the midwives were booked up on my due date next thurs they told me to come in on Tues. I think its just whenever they could fit me in.

This probably sounds really daft but Im really starting to worry that the vaginismus will make the birth even harder. I want to avoid an epidural but will give the gas and air a go (it sounds like  great stuff) and either pethidine or omnopon (think thats what its called) if things get rough.

I had a pregnancy massage today (a pressie from DH)- BLISS!!! just trying to make the most of this time off before my life changes completely! 

ddx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - I honestly don't think the vag will make labour more difficult. I know it seems hard to believe that a baby could fit through such a small hole, but once labour gets going your body takes over and does what it has to. I had such an overwhelming urge to push once I got to that stage (very like doing a poo ) , and didn't want to stop until a baby came out. I know I was very lucky though in having a very short labour.

It is going to be a very long day here. W is full of a cold, off his food, and wanting constant cuddles. Dh has had to go into work but is coming home to be ill later, and dh kept me awake all night with his tossing and turning and grumbling.  Getting my new tumble drier today though. 

Emma, xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, I am here, although it's been a very hectic week, and I haven't been able to post. Emma, your post on projectile vomiting caught my eye yesterday - DH's eldest was apparantly a real expert at it, and they just had to put loads of newspaper down at feed time! Then it just suddenly stopped. Dh said it bothered the parents more than the child or the doctors. Hopefully W's episode was just a one off (I'd throw up if you gave me peas!)

Love to everybody, I might be able to manage a longer post at the weekend, although the house is a mess, and we need to have a Big Tidy Up.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Please excuse me one moment whilst I scream ...aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!

There is currently more rain coming in my conservatory than there is outside, the builders not answering his phone yet again, the Sky has just gone down (hopefully just because of the weather), my cold has come back with a vengeance and I'm starving!

Much better, thank-you. Rant over. 

Deedee - Trust me, the vag will not hinder you in anyway during childbirth. Whereas normally the hole puckers up involntarily, this time it will open involuntarily     Sorry, it's not even that funny. I make myself laugh sometimes  
Now you've described the arnica, I have heard of it. Wish I'd remembered at the time   
Any reason why you're wanting to avoid the epidural? Wanting to go as natural as poss? I had one if you wanted to know anything about them  

Emma - Lady H is doing alot better as far as I can tell   She slept last night which was bliss! Didn't see her from 7pm til 6am this morning and then she came into bed with me and slept til 7.30   
Sorry Will is poorly. The Medised is really good for them when they have colds. Dries their runny noses right up.Brilliant that the Mother & Toddler group was good. Did you meet lots of other nice Ladies?
It's my last Baby Massage class today and I'm realy gutted about it. I love the group and it was just feeling like we starting to get to know each other. Never mind, starting Water Babies in a fortnight! 

Polly - Good to hear from you. How was the holiday? Bet the weather was completely different to today!

Donna - Is everything alright with you and the boys?!? Long time no hear and I'm getting twitchy!

Well, off to do some ironing if I can. Worst job in the world!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - poor you. Hope your day is picking up. Baby massage is great isn't it; I miss going to that class. I want to do a water/swimming activity but I'm too embarrassed to wear a swimming costume yet. I feel huge and wobbly. Yes, the ladies at the new mother and toddler group were lovely. I found I'd already met lots of them before around and about in the world.

Urrggghhhh. You've just reminded me that I have ironing to do too. 

Polly - I thought you were on holiday.  Wold you like to come and tidy my house when you've finished yours?  I think the projectile vomiting was a one off. I wasn't really worried, just baffled and quite amused actually - it was like something from a cartoon. 

I have my lovely new tumble drier now.  

What are you all up to at the weekend (Polly, you must be doing something more than tidying too)? I was planning to decorate W's room (I've finally finished stripping wallpaper and preparing everything ready for this), but that depends on how dh is feeling; he was supposed to be entertaining W to keep him out of the way.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Just popped on quickly. Nothing much to report since earlier. Still feeling really rotten. Can't wait to get into bed.

Emma - I doubt so very much that you're fat and wobbly, but I know how you're feeling .I'm really cross with myself because I lost the last 5lbs I had to shift and then went and put them back on again  

I'm on my own all day tomorrow yet again. DH is working late. I'm going to the local Next sale which I usually scoff at and avoid at all costs, however Hannah really needs 6-9 months clothing soon so thought I'd go buy in bulk. It's a few hours out with my friends at least. Building myself up to leave Lady H with my Mum   She's not taken a very active role in Hannah really and doesn't really know her little ways that I would be happy to leave them together. Sounds really bad doesn't it   My Mum totally adores her, but... oh dunno, it's hard to explain. I'll leave it at that for now. I need to go to bed!

Night ladies


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - sorry you've had a bad day.  Hope tomorrow is better. 

I'm expecting a bad night. W has already woken twice this evening with his cold, despite me giving him Medised. I feel so helpless seeing him snuffling and coughing away; all I can offer is cuddles. Dh is also still feeling sorry for himself, but he's not getting much sympathy from me, I'm afraid.

Better go and give W his dream feed and more Medised.

Take care, 
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Have you tried using Karvol? I put some on a hankie and tied it round the cot. Seemed to help Lady H with her breathing through the night.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Annie, I'll get some of that tomorrow. He had a bit of an unsettled night last night, as expected. He still has the cold, so I fear tonight will be the same. I've got it to now, so am feeling a little sorry for myself too. 

Have you had a better day today? Did you brave the Next sale? I've never really got on with Next, and our local one is so narrow that I can't even get in with my pushchair. Did you use Nytol, and has it helped?

How is everyone else?

Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I'm feeling rather   today, and it isn't even W's fault. My dogs ate something that disagreed with them and had me up a few times in the night to let them out. I have a yucky cold and, rather foolishly, took lots of painkillers in the night, hoping they would make me sleep better, but took ones with caffeine in so I was wide awake all night.  Think I got about 2 hours sleep in total. Tonight can only be better, surely.

Hope you're all having a better weekend.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sorry its been so long I have no internet at home  Having major rows with NTL! planning on changing provider but that will take a weeks or so, can't believe I am starting my mat leave with NO INTERNET! I need it sorted asap.

Finnally finished work on friday which feels great! nothing got sorted re holiday or mat leave though, everytime I mentioned it I was told she still needed to check my entitlment. On thursday she anounced that it was to short notice for me to take my annual leave! SHORT NOTICE I requested it in July! then as I was leaving on friday she asked me if I knew what my mat leave entitlement was to which I replied 'yes 26 weeks' she got all shiry and said not paid, so I just told her I had spoken to ACAS and I was entilted to 26 weeks PAID 6 weeks at 90% of pay the 20 wks at £108. she told me she would need to check that out, I said phone who you want I know what I am entilited to as I have spoken to ACAS!
DH'S cousin works in HR and has written me a great letter which I will post next week, it outlines that I ecpect my 2 weeks annual leave and 26 weeks SMP it also brings up that I would like to know why I haven't had a contract, regualr pay slips or a P60! I can see this one going all the way to court which I don't need but she's not gettign away with it 

At my last scan and consulant appointment boys were doing fine, twin 1 about 2lb 8 and twin 2 about 2lb 3 my BP was 120/90 though so seeing midwife on thursday and hopefully BP will have dropped.

I feel huge uncomfortable and like you guys have a cough and cold 

Emma sorry your hoilday wan't as good as it could have been, still nice to get away I imagine.

Claire I know you are away now byt hope your job gets sorted  

Hello Annie can;t wait to here about centre parks ( typed going green with envy )

Deedee not long now, how will we know when little one has arrived?

I'll be back when I can and hopefully have internet back at home soon xx

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Well, I've made it almost through today somehow. I just hope tonight is a better night. 

Donna - I can't believe you are on mat. leave already. Doesn't time fly. I hope you can get your internet provider sorted soon so that you can chat more. How frustrating for you to leave without having finally sorted out your mat leave once and for all. 
I'm not surprised that your BP was a little high with all that stress, but 120/90 is at the upper end of the 'fine' range, so don't worry unduly. Hopefully not working will send it down again.
Do you have plans for your next few weeks of leisure? Have the hospital given any idea about whether they'll induce before you reach full term?

Annie - I was in Boots today and spotted the Nytol that you mentioned, and am going to give it a go myself. Did you leave Lady H with your mum in the end? How did it go?

Polly - did you manage the big tidy up? 

Deedee - any twinges, news etc.

Back tomorrow, when I hope to feel human again,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Donna - Holy Moly - I cannot believe you are nearly 31 weeks pregnant   Where the eck has that time gone   You have got to get your internet up and running so we can touch base with you a bit more now! Especially as it's all getting very exciting. Just a few more weeks and we'll have 3 more additions to the vag team. I feel dizzy with the thought of it   I absolutely agree that you should ditch NTL. Did the very same thing myself last week. Their Customer Services is non existent! I know so many people who've had naff service from them and now that includes me! 
That's really good to hear that the boys are doing well. Hopefully now you've left that awful place your BP will come down. I know you probably haven't got much energy right now, but you fight that woman for all that she owes you!
Drink plenty of hot honey & lemon - my top tip for shifting a cold whilst pg! 

Emma - I didn't take the Nytol in the end. I've been sleeping alot better! Lady H hasn't been doing too bad either. 4am - 6am is a dodgy time! She can wake at anytime between then and every 15 - 45 minutes thereafter unless I take her into bed with me, which I'll only do after 5am! 
I took Lady H to my MIL in the end. I wasn't ready for the stress of worrying about her for the sake of 2 hours! MIL was thrilled to have her and I had a nice time shopping with my friends. Didn't actually purchase alot. The girls stuff wasn't that great, but they boys was brilliant. My friend managed to spend £120 on her young man! I struggled to spend £50 and it was all summer stuff for next year! 
How are you feeling today? DH was home yesterday and this morning so I've had 2 fab lie ins and that has made me feel soooo much better! 
There are 18 of us going to CenterParcs next week including my Out Laws and they have offered to see to Lady H in the morning so we can catch up on some sleep - how great is that! Although DH will get up. He find it impossible to sleep! 

Deedee - Are you still with us?!?!

Polly - Morning! Have you had a good weekend?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I posted earlier, but it isn't here. 

Annie - how wonderful to get not one but two lie-ins.  I'm glad your sleeeping (or lack of) has resolved itself. 

Donna - in your hunt for a new internet provider don't use BT either. I'm having real prblems with them at the moment. I can't get their customer service people to answer the phone or reply to emails.  Sooooo frustrating.

Deedee, Polly - hope you are both OK.

I went to B&Q this morning to buy paint for W's room (didn't manage to get it done at the weekend after all). Got a new rake too - how exciting!
W is desperately trying to crawl at the moment. He gets really frustrated that he can't do it.
I ended up taking the Nytol last night, and did sleep through until 5 am.

Got to go, milk time,
emma xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Do any of you want a new job? I'm supposed to have other members of staff, but not getting anywhere! Driving me up the wall, plus if I took all my time off in lieu, I wouldn't have to work again til the week before Christmas.  

Donna, how awful is your boss being? I can't believe she is employing so many people without knowing how to do it, when it is in fact all fairly straighforward, if a bit time consuming. She hasn't got a clue about it at all. Does she know the regulations about looking after children? It's a bit worrying that she isn't bothered about finding out.

Emma, Annie Hi! Emma have you got the painting done, or are you feeling rough? Poor you. Not so poor Annie though, hope you have a great time at CentreParcs.

I had a so-so weekend. We did the big tidy up, it wasn't so bad in the end, although it needed doing!  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh eer Pol    How's DH been with you since? Skirting over it and pretending it was never said? Just as importantly - how are you feeling about it all? Is this something you want to have out with him? Sorry - loads of questions!, just trying to get it all straight! Were things sometimes difficult when you first got together? He definitely wants to go ahead with the Spanish treatment though doesn't he? Have these feelings been brewing for a while, maybe not strongly until the opportunity to blast presented itself? It sounds like this is something that's been part of your life for a long time and not something with a simple answer - but you know we'll help! Even if I start off with a list of annoying questions - sorry 


Emma - how did you feel after taking the Nytol? Did it make you groggy?

Confession time - I think I need some serious help. I have got issues (incase you hadn't already figured that out!) I am increasingly finding myself being incredibly critical of Lady H and I have got to stop  
I am obsessed with the size and shape of her head, the condition of her skin, her weight and all sorts of other really stupid things. 
It's like I have this desperate need for her to be perfect, but not in my eyes - in everybody elses. I have found myself worrying that she's not "pretty". I compare her to my friends babies and feel myself getting in a complete internal panic because they've got round heads and she hasn't!!! I went and picked up some photos she had taken today and was nearly in tears because they weren't that great and we didn't look at them and completely gush. It was more of a "hmmmm, they're o.k I guess" .I spend hours staring at her at all different angles trying to figure out if people will think she's a gorgeous baby.
Could this stem from years of listening to women look at babies and make "Ugh" comments and "Ugly Baby" and now panicking they're saying it about Lady H? 

I swear - I need help. She IS perfect. I absolutely adore her. And what heck does it matter what other people think?

What the hell is wrong with me   I am sooooo ashamed of myself


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

I have had such a trying day. It is bliss to come on here (with a large glass of red wine by my side).

Polly - I was going to ask all the same questions as Annie. I saw your post earlier and wanted to reply but a very grumpy child kept getting in the way. If you think that you can both talk about it calmly, then it might be better to talk it all through and clear the air (this from someone who does anything to avoid confrontation ). Is it still bothering him too, do you think? Did you try and discuss it with him when you made up? If it is going to bother you to leave things as they are then you should try to talk about it all. 

Annie - I quite understand your concerns and feelings about Lady H. I do the same, but not so much about looks (because he is gorgeous  ) more about intelligence and development. I have memorised the list of what babies ought to be able to do by each month of their life, and am obsessed with trying to get W to achieve these things ahead of schedule.  I've been panicking because he can't sit himself up yet, and should be able to by 6 months (i.e less than a month away), and at the same time feeling smug/proud because he is so near to crawling. 
From the pictures you sent ages ago Lady H did look beautiful, and that hair is just fabulous. Don't worry too much about the shape of her head. If it isn't perfectly round that is probably because of the nature of her delivery (long labour, ventouse etc). They all sort themselves out in the end. I'd been thinking something was odd with W because he seems to be one of the few babies round here with a round head, and I was worrying that this is because he is going to be a huge round child.
It is quite acceptable to want to know her weight, especially at this stage, as it is one of the only indications as to whether they are getting enough food.

Deedee  - was today the day of the sweep. How did it go?

Donna - hope you are back with us soon.

Something really odd happened to me. I haven't been able to get access to my emails because, according to BT, the password had changed. I hadn't done this, and no one else knows my password. After many frustrating calls and emails (from dh's email address) which got me nowhere, I threatened to stop using them as my broadband provider. Then they told me what my new password was, allowing me access to emails again. The weird thing was that the new password is something quite personal to me. I really can't understand how this has happened or who has done it (its not dh). It all feels a bit freaky. I've changed the password again since this. 
W has been a real pain in the neck today, refusing to eat or sleep, and getting increasingly tired and grumpy as the day went on. I should have expected it, as he was such an angel the day before. 

Got to go and do some cooking.
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma- Thanks for the words of wisdom. I think I went temporarily insane! I've been obsessed with having a "perfect baby" since late pregnancy. No idea what started it, but it's still with me.
By the way Lady H can't even roll over yet and point blank refuses to go on her tummy. That freaked me out for a while until a friend told me her little girl was the same, didn't crawl and went straight to walking. The things we worry about! 

Polly - I agree with Emma. I think it might be a god idea to bash it out once and for all  

I'm stuck in the house today. The builders are back finishing off all the little jobs I found for them and finally fitting my internal doors downstairs. I feel like a caged animal -  and a cold one at that as the front door is wide open for them!
I'm hoping to go out tonight for a bit of "me" time. Might hit the bingo hall if I can entice anyone!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - hello! got to be quick. I never learnt to crawl, BTW. I just went straight to walking at about a year old.
You are lucky that Lady H doesn't roll over. W does this in the night, gets stuck, and then starts screaming. 

I hate being stuck inside with workmen around too.

Hello to everyone else. Polly - dod you talk to dh?

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

No, didn't talk to DH, if I do, I'll leave it to the weekend. Still not sure, as he is very good at putting away stuff, and although he might be brooding, he isn't letting me know about it. Everything is as normal, absolutely. I was really stressed about work last night, and he was his usual lovely supportive self. I do wonder if saying anything actually is as bad as not saying anything, as it will all come out as "his fault" anyway, and he probably knows that by now!  
I just wish I hadn't opened my mouth and let those words out in that way. maybe that's what I need to say.

Annie, you have a gorgeous baby, and she is perfect. Not everyone will think she is (but I do) because that's life, but there aint anything that you can do about how she is percieved, and it makes no difference to who she is anyway. But most people like most other people, and most people think babies are gorgeous, so it won't be crossing people's minds to think anything but "aw sweet" when they see her. Don't be too hard on yourself, you've created a whole new human being there, and that's amazing enough!

I had an awful sleepless night last night, worrying about work. Not like me at all, I nearly got up to nip round to Emma's for the Nytol. Of course I'd have to knock on all the doors in the village to find the right one!   Need to find staff!!!

Anyway, back to the grindstone!

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Im still here!! Went to have the sweep yesterday but midwife couldnt do it as my cervix was still closed. Se said ' everything was nice and soft' so that sounds good. I have to go back next tues for another attempt at sweep (if I dont go before). This is sooo frustrating, oh well at least I know that the longest I have to wait is another 10 days. If nothing happens before next Sunday (15th) they will induce me.

Polly- how are things with DH? He sounds a lot like my DH who hates rows and confrontation so I feel like its always me who provokes arguments. Our 'rows' tend to be the silent kind with both of us sulking and saying nothing even though all I want is a good old barney.

Annie- No, you are not going mad. Im sure your feelings are perfectly normal. You are just more honest than most in admitting your feelings! Lady H IS perfect, just as all babies are. Are you comparing her to your friends babies or that perfect baby in the manual (who doesnt exist by the way). I used to compare my pregnancy with evryone else and get myself into a state because I was different- too sick, not sick enough, too small, too much movement, not enough movement...! Ive learnt that evrybody and every pregnancy is different. my cousin had a lttle boy 7 weeks ago and he has downs syndrome, I think I mentioned her a while back. After the initial shock (they found out at 17 weeks) they have come to terms with it and it is not an issue. Because of the downs he has to have an operation in 3 weeks to correct 2 wholes in his heart so he has been in hospital since birth. When I first saw him I cried because he was so 'PERFECT' a beautiful little blond angel. Anytime I see a new baby I think they are perfect, it's just the effect they have on me.

Emma- How is Will doing today? No twinges to speak of. I do get cramps but it feels more like wind to be honest. Everything feels really tight in there, there mustnt be much room left for Bob to move around. We got our pram on Saturday and its sitting in the living room looking very lonely. I still cant believe Im going to be pushing it around with a baby in it!!!!!!

Donna- I can't believe you are now offon mat leave!  Try to put work out of your mind- the law is on your side and is there to protect you. Make the most of this special 'you' time.

Im finding it hard to put my time in now. Being off is proving to be very expensive as I find it hard to go to the shops and just browse. Today Im off to tax my car and get the airbag in the beetle turned off (what an exciting day for me!)

bye for now
DD x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

W is having a rare nap.  Today is proving to be a much better day than yesterday. We've been pottering in the garden this morning, enjoying the autumn sunshine. I've taken out more horrible conifers and planted some lovely grasses in their place. Going to try and mow the lawn later.

Deedee - you are so brave going shopping at your stage. I take my hat off to you. I only got to 38 weeks, but I was too scared to go out at the end in case something happened. Does your pram fit in the Beetle? Weren't you concerned about that at one stage? I'd recommend practicing with it now. These things seem so tricky to get to grips with when you're trying to do it one-handed and with very little sleep.

Polly - I don't know if the Nytol works or not. I've taken it for 3 nights, and slept better than normal on 2 of them, but that could be coincidence. Hope tonight is better for you.

Got to go, he's waking up 
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I will not have internet up and running at home for atleast a month! BT can't come and reconnect phone line till 23rd October so can't sort out internet till after phone line is up and running. Think we will use AOL for internet we were with them before going to NTL and they were fine.

Well sent letter to employer and a friend at work phoned me today to confirm it had arrived so I will have to wait and see what her responce is if any! I'll give her 2 weeks before sending a follow up letter. Just hope she sees letter and pays me my 2 weeks holiday then my mat leave! I am worried that the letter will antagonise her and she'll get funny with my SMP payments but she would be really stupid to do that and I am sure i would have her over a barrel then, problem is i can't do without the money so hope she doesn't do anything stupid!

Suffered from headaches over the weekend so saw nurse at surgery on monday and BP is still 120/90 had hoped it would ahve gone down but atleast it hasn't risen. Seeing midwife tommorrow.
I don't know anything about the birth yet all i do know is I wont get past 38 weeks, but really can't see me making it that far I am so huge and tired!If I get to 38wks i will be induced.
Although I am 31 weeks now (using date guys first gave me and midwife agreed - because we know when I conceived) the consultant is having none of it and is using my LMP to calculate date which puts me a week nehind at 30 weeks I know its only a week but so frustrating! 
Everyone seems to think I'll only get to about 35 weeks becasue I am quite small!

I have so much to do before there arrival but all I want to do is sleep all the time i feel like a bear! went swimming today though which was really nice I am shattered now though!

Polly I hope you get things sorted with DH one way or another.

Annie what are you like  Hannah is gorgeous and trust me I have seen some ugly babies  she is not in that catagory.

Deedee how exciting, I can't believe I have ni internet I can't miss the big event  I'll log on at my mums whenever i can. Good luck hope evrything goes weel can't wait for all the details.

Claire, Emma Hello x x

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - no internet for a month!!!!! How will you cope? How will we cope? I was hoping we could all be with you every step of the way over the next few weeks.  By your reckoning (birth at 35 weeks) you'll have the twins before you're even back online properly. Hope all goes well with the midwife tomorrow. Are your urine samples OK (sorry to be so personal ). As long as they come back negative, then they shouldn't be unduly concerned about your BP.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy Moly - lots of chatting yesterday! How brilliant!

Thanks everyone for the support over the Ugly Hannah saga. I don't know where I get these things from sometimes, honestly    I have been so highly strung since the day I found out I was pg. Maybe it's a side effect of waiting sooooo long for her that I developed this condition where everything has to be "Perfect". I just need to learn to chill out, enjoy her and stop worrying because she IS perfect.

Donna - What is it with these Telecommunication companies!?!?! It seems not one of them is particularly good. It appears to be a case of which is the least bad! 
Don't be surprised if you do go all the way to 38 weeks! My friend had twins last year and she is as petite as you get. She's a size 4/6 usually and went full term! 
Like you said, your Ex Boss would be crazy to stop your SMP payments. You would totally have her where you want her if she did that and you'd end up with more than £100 a week! 

Emma - I think I'm getting cabin fever! This is the second day I've been stuck indoors and it's even worse today because out boiler is on the blink. I am absolutely freezing! Lady H has so many layers on that she looks like the Michelin Man and I'm one step short of putting snow suits on the pair of us. I think it's quite likely that it's warmer outside than inside. On top of that, I can't have a shower and my hair looks bloody awful.
I went to Bingo last night and won £100!!!! and it's burning a hole in my purse. I saw some lovely boots in the town last week and I am desperate to go and buy them now! So this bloomin builder better pull his finger out because I've got loads I want to do today! 


Deedee - Hopefully things will just happen naturally when it's ready. Maybe we can do our own "sweep" and guess the day it's going to happen. I am going to go for the 12th!
It's good for you to be out and about. I reckon that's what got Lady H here 2 days early. I was buzzing around doing all sorts up to the very last minute. Crikey, even when labour started I was cleaning, making phone calls and organising! But on the same note, you have to get some rest too. I always made sure I was home by 3pm each day and would then put my feet up and watch Countdown and Deal or No Deal before getting dinner ready and so on.
We had our pram set up a week or so before the big arrival.I used to stare at it and shake my head in disbelief that I was going to be taking it outside at some point. Which pram did you go for in the end?

Polly - These placid and lovely men that we have make it very difficult for us to re start a deep conversation! My DH is just the same and if we don't have it out there and then, it never happens because he's so super dooper nice all the time! Just go with the flow and if you see an opportunity, then seize it if you feel up to it. I can never usually be bothered to start something up all over again! 
I'd be happy to come and work for you if you fancy relocating to Wiltshire   

Rightio - I'm seeing door handles go on now, which means theres not alot left to be done. I'm going to go and find my baseball cap to hide my really horrid hair hair and get the hell out of this ice box!

Annie x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I have this wonderful picture in my mind of you and Lady H in matching pink snowsuits.  Hope you can get out and about soon.

Deedee - I'm placing my bet on Bob arriving on Saturday the 14th, just in the nick of time to stop you being induced.  

Polly, Donna - hello. Hope you're both well. 

Autumn has well and truly set in, hasn't it. We're off to a mother and toddler group this morning. I do hope W doesn't have a screaming fit like last week, or we might not be welcome back again.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Deedee - i'll go for the 10th.   Have you got anyone's mobile to let us know when and what? I'm happy to let you have mine, I'll pm you right after I post this.

I am so happy today - I have got a member of staff - temp, but if it works out, maybe permanent.   

Annie, has your roof stopped leaking? Poor you, it has gone quite cold, we''ve started lighting the fire in the evening.

Emma, I hope that Will behaved himself at the group. But I somehow imagine that they are used to babies screaming there!

Donna, Annie is right, if there is a problem with your   boss, then sue! You have so many rights being pg!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Thankfully W behaved impeccably at the mother and toddler group, with much smiling. I think he is going to be a real boy's boy - he seems fascinated by all the little boys and shrieks with excitement as they run around. 

Polly - great news that you have a new member of staff. I hope that eases the burden on you a little. Are you sleeping any better now?

Annie - did you get the boots?

Deedee - when do you think Bob will arrive?

Dh asked me the big question this morning - do I think we should have any more children, and when. Crikey! I don't know. 

Got to go and puree something.
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

yes...
now...

luv 
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Still here!

Annie- I didnt know you were a bingo fiend. Well done on the win, I would definately go out and get those boots before you end up spending it all on baby wipes and nappies!!!
We got a Quinny pram in the end because it fitted in the boot of my beetle.
Have you got any heat back yet?

Emma- I think Bob will keep me waiting until the very end so my moneys on  the 16th. DH is convinced it will be this Sunday but more than likely will be next Friday- THE THIRTEENTH!!!! 

Polly- Glad you got someone to work for you. Id gladly lend my services if I was a bit closer and less pregnant!  Annie has kindly given me her mob number to keep you all informed.

Insomnia has set in again. Last night I was up from 4:30-6am watching Newlyweds of all things (choice is limited at that time in the morning!)

We are going out for tea tonight, i cant be bothered cooking. Im going to have the spiciest thing on the menu. Ive tried every remedy in the book (apart from jiggy jiggy!) that's a definate no-no. Mind you we'll see how desperate I get this time next week !

ddxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

PS Emma- Wow- what a question from DH! was it something you had thought about?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh yes - we have new Boots!     I missed out last winter with the whole knee high thing due to carrying a little extra weight up front. So making up for it this season! 

I need to go to Bingo more often. I'm not reallythe fiend Deedee - honest  , but my friend really is! She just drags me along every now and again. That's the first time I've been since I was heavily pg. Sooo glad I went last night!

Still no heat and still no hot water. DH's friend came and had a look at it and said we need a new pump head?!? Waiting for a British Gas engineer as we speak to see if they can fix it tonight. They're meant to be here by 9pm. Lady H is going without a bath again tonight - ewww!!!

Well, we're off to Centerparcs in the morning. I won't be back online til Tuesday. Soooo - if Deedee has the baby then you'll have to wait to hear from me    

Only joking. I've got Polly's number. I'll pass it on!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - have a fab time at Centerparcs. You must tell Polly the moment you hear about Deedee.   Hope you get your hot water and heating back tonight. Don't know what it is like with you but it feels really cold here.

Deedee - hope you have a nice meal. I'm getting so excited about your little one now. To answer your question about baby #2, I had vaguely thought about it. Until a few weeks ago I'd have said no way, never again (not trying to worry you here ), but now I sort of think that if we're going to do it perhaps we should get it over with ('it' being the chaos of the early weeks, the expense etc), plus I'm not getting any younger, and would be considered an old mother now as I'd be over 35. But on the other hand I'm enjoying getting some sort of a life back again, and I'm definitely enjoying W more now that he is a bit older and does things. The thought of going back to OPKs, charting etc fills me with horror. I don't think my af is back to normal anyway yet. I've had 2 now, but with 6 weeks between. Dunno... 
Mind you, dh tells me this morning that he might have to go to China again for 6 weeks, so that puts ttc on the back burner for a while.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Oh my word! You are a braver woman than me to consider having another one already! Everything you said on your last post I completely echo myelf. Do I have another go and get "it" all over with or do I enjoy Hannah, enjoy having a bit of a life back, enjoy having some sleep again and then have to go through the whole thing again when I've got used to having it all back!?!?! 

I've got heat and hot water again!!! thank goodness. I was running round the house when it came back on! then I went and had a really nice long hot bath.

Well, I think I've packed up the entire house just for one weekend. I'm trying so hard to keep it all to a bare minimum but it's impossible with Lady H. Can you believe the weather! Think we're all getting a bit soggy today  

speak to you all soon

Annie x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all, or maybe that should just be 'Morning Polly and Deedee' as everyone else is away or incommunicado.
Polly - hope you get a rest from work this weekend. Are you doing anything nice?
Deedee - how are you? Is Bob still inside?

I'm actually getting round to decorating today, at long last. Dh has taken W out for the day. Better go and get cracking now.

Have a lovely weekend,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Deedee my bet is for the 11th, its all very exciting and I'll probably be last to know due to lack of internet 

Annie I really hope i don't go all the way to 38 weeks, obviosuly i want the babies to be healthy but i just don't think i could cope.

Emma another one  wow didn't see that one coming.

Claire- when are you back seems like you've been gone ages

Polly- hope things are less hectic for you now?

I am enjoying mat leave although I seem to be doing nothing and then feel really guilty for it especially as house is a mess. Still haven't finished packing baby bits into hospital bag 

Still haven't had a reply form my boss yet so will see what next week brings.
It does appear that I haven't paid any tax for the time I have been there   would love to drop her in it as her business would get shut down however I can't see away of doing that without dropping myself init and ending up with a tax bill! as I stupidly have no pay slips to prove i thought I was above board 
I do now have something tio threaten her with though and can't see her wanting things to go to far for fear of being found out (she doesn't know I know yet) so hopefully i will get what I am owed asap then I can forget all about that place.

Saw midwife on thursday and BP and come down a little but they founf something in Urine (not protein luckily) which could indicate pre-E or a UTI which could also indicate pre-E so they sent sample off and took blood for testing. I'll find out whats what when I have scan and see consultant next thurs 

Hope everyone is well, back as soon as I can 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - lovely to have you back here. Try not to worry about pre-eclampsia. If they thought you had it they wouldn't have let you go home. I would recommend having your hospital bag packed though - one les thing to worry about if you should have to go in earlier than expected.

I had a wonderful day decorating W's room today. I put up lining paper and managed one coat of paint before dh came back. Hopefully, I can do another coat tomorrow and that will be that. I'm really pleased with it.  Now I have to find time to decorate the rest of the house. I'm going to do all the small rooms first such as the hall, so that I feel I'm getting somewhere.

The more I think about it, the more I think perhaps I will get back on the ttc rollercoaster soon. 

Back tomorrow,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

You're all so quiet at the moment. 

Hope everyone is OK. Deedee - any developments? 

I'm having a _thrilling_ day. Spent the morning at the garage getting something fixed on the car, then took W to the doctors (his cold has developed into a chest infection so now he has to take antibiotics), and now I'm waiting for someone to come and fix my boiler which has taken on a life of its own (it is producing boiling hot water and can't be turned down or off. the heat from our water tank is making the house feel like a sauna).

Got to go, back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone! 

I've returned from my annual weekend away! We had a really lovely time. All completely exhausted, but it was worth it. It was utter chaos with 18 of us being there and everyones patience was tested to their limits at times   - but it was great to get away with DH, Lady H and our close friends. Had the mammoth task of unpacking everything and now got 3 peoples clothes to wash, dry and iron!

DH is off the rest of the week. We were planning to decorate the conservatory but not sure we're going to have time! We start water babies tomorrow (cost a small fortune) and I'm going into work on Wednesday to start discussions about my return. I expect DH will want to get some golf in too while he's home!

Donna - Don't worry about the housework so much. You should really enjoy these last few weeks of feeling bored. It hacked me off no end when people said it to me  - but it's soooooo true!

Emma - Well done on decorarting Will's room! 

Deedee - Hope all is well with you x

Polly - Dare I ask how work is?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

It is so   here at the moment. We're off to the local mother and toddler group soon. I'm going to have to work out how to use the raincover on my pushchair. I'm ashamed to say I've never used it before - think I just avoid going out in rain. Then I've got to wait in again for the boiler repair man. 

annie - glad you had a good (if tiring) time at Centerparcs. Hope waterbabues goes well. I might pick your brains about things like that. I want to take W to something water-related but I'm a bit scared because I can barely swim. But that is exactly why I want him to do things like that from an early age so he isn't scared at all.

Hope everyone else is OK. Got to go, back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I HAVE NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Deedee has just text me to say she had a little girl on Sunday at 9.30am. She weighed in at 8lbs 6ozs and her name is ............... Hannah!  She's still in hospital, but I don't know why. Will let you know if I hear more!

Congrats Deedee & DH   

So we have Hannah 1 & Hannah 2 now   

Emma - Water Babies was fan bloomin tastic! They dunked Hannah 1 under the water and she didn't cry, but nor did she look happy about it.

Have to run to the Health Visitors. Will be back in a short while!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee and dh -           what wonderful news! Hope you are OK and will be out of hospital soon. What a huge baby too. I thought you were worried that she was too small at one point. 

Annie - can you pass on my congrats, love, best wishes if you text Deedee again.
Water babies sounds great. How many babies per teacher? Do they tell you what to do? Do you have to dunk your headunder water too. There's no way I could do that.
Hope you got on OK with the HV. How much does Lady H 1 weigh now?

Polly - how is work? are you sleeping any better?

Donna - how are you? have you had any more check-ups in the last few days?

My boiler man didn't turn up on time, and after 3 hours I phoned and told him not to bother. Lateness makes me hopping mad.  Does mean I have to find someone else though. Polly - do you have an oil-fired boiler and, if so, do you know any good boiler repair people in this area? 
W has learnt a new trick today. He can now propel himself across the room backwards whilst lying on his back, and at quite a speed too.  i think he got fed up with being unable to crawl so had to make alternative travel plans.

Got to go. He is getting grumpy and the dogs need walking,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Again!

Emma - I will of course pass on my congrats if I speak to Deedee again. At Water Babies today we were in a class of 5, although they do go up to 10. There is then 1 instructor for the group. She demonstrates little exercises and gets you to repeat them. It was very tame today and we only had to bob up and down and swish from side to side. She then takes each baby in turn, whispers in their ear and skims their head under the water. Not a full on dunking as I was expecting . At no point do you go under the water.
We saw the HV and she got the GP to come and have a look. They both agree that she has got a bulge above her right ear but that it is just the shape of her skull and not the result of an abnormality. They've asked me to keep an eye on it and if it grows bigger or I am still really worried, they'll send her for a scan to confirm it. Otherwise it'll change shape on its own accord over the years. They did ask me if she was doing alright developmentally so naturally that has sent me into a right tizz!!!! Is she?!?!? How the flip do I know!!!! She's not crawling or showing any signs of wanting too. She hates being on her front! She had a great time with all the other children at CenterParcs this weekend and has suddenly found her voice!

She weighs 15lbs 5ozs now  

We bought her a highchair today - pink one of course! She loves it. Weaning seems to be going ok. We've progressed to 2 meals a day. Moving onto 3 next week.

I'm going into work tomorrow to see the Boss and start initial talks about my return to work. I'm not going back til March, but I really want to settle my hours with her asap so I can relax and enjoy the rest of my time with Lady H.

Sooo much to do around here still this evening. 3 loads of washing that is now dry and waiting to be ironed and the bathrooms need a darn good clean!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I can't wait to hear all the details about Deedee's birth, Hannah 2 etc. I hope she is back in touch soon.

Annie - I'm sure Lady H is doing just fine and is quite perfect. I think that all babies have odd little bumps, bulges, marks etc that just go away over time. W has a lump on the sole of each foot and one on his back that the GP assures me are just fluid and should go away in time but, like with Lady H, they've said go back if they get any bigger.
I haven't got round to getting a highchair yet, but I know exactly which one I want (a Tripp Trap with the multi-coloured straiped seat). I'm waiting until dh gets paid as we've had a bit of an expensive time of late.
I'm glad weaning is going well. Can you get Lady H to eat green things? W is showing a great deal of resistance to green veg. 
I hope all goes well with your boss tomorrow. Are you hoping to go back part-time?

Hope everyone else is OK. Got to go and sort out car insurance now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Meeting with the Boss went alright. She didn't say no to my request, but neither did she say yes. She's obviously got to have a think about how my proposed hours could work etc. Hopefully I'll hear back soon. Looking to start back on March 5th and work Mon - Fri, 8am - 1pm.

Got oodles of stuff to get done today so shan't linger. I'll pop back tonight x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Annie - glad your meeting went well. I hope you get some definite news soon so that you can put work to the back of your mind for a few months.
Does your oodles of things include anything exciting?

How is everyone else?  

No excitement here at all. I went food shopping, but nothing else today. I was going to go and do lots of things in town but it is far too wet. I tried to do a few more decorating bits and bobs, but W was having none of it. A pleasant but dull day, all in all....

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Emma- The oodles of stuff included cleaning, sterilising, washing,turning the mattress, picking up flooring for the conservatory and painting! And in between all of that - feeding Lady H. I've just sat down for the first time since this afternoon! There's still plenty more to do, but I'm whacked. The toilets can be done tomorrow!

The weather has been really naff today hasn't it? I think it's rained pretty much all day here. We've certainly been a soggy family today  

We got caught in it this morning. Had to go into town and pick up some cards and send some flowers. One of my closest friends lost her Granny yesterday    We all know each others families really well as the 3 of us have been friends since we were really young kids, so I was really sad to hear that, but on the other hand was a bit relieved for her. She had suffered ill health for so many years now and things weren't nice for her towards the end. The funeral is on Monday afternoon. I've arranged for MIL to have Lady H so I can go. 

I wonder how Deedee is doing?!?! Can't wait to hear all about Hannah 2!

Polly, Donna, Claire - Hi Ladies!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

What a lovely sunny day today. Makes all the difference. I'm going to try and get somethings done in the garden later.

Annie - sorry to hear about your friend's granny. I'm impressed with all you manage to get done, especially the painting. I wish W would let me get on with things like that.

How is everyone else. I'm getting really impatient for further Deedee news now.

Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Round my mum and dads using their internet.

[fly]Congratulations Deedee![/fly]

cant wait to hear all about the birth and see photos of Hannah too 

Beginning to enjoy my mat leave more now, things still not resolved with my boss yet but expecting a letter + cheque from her any day now (pay day tommorrow) so will see what her next move is.

Had a scan today and saw consultant, twin 1 is still head down and estimated weight is 3lb 6oz twin 2 is breech and weighs 3lb 2oz all measurements are fine.
all my tests were ok and my bp is now 120/86 so thats good.
haven't discussed the birth in detail but if they stay in the positions they are, which I think is likely. I may still be able to try for a natural delivery.

Annie you seem to fit so much into a day where do you get the energy from.

When is claire back? is it me or has she been gone ages? hope all is ok with work for her.

Hi Emma how are you? hope W gets better soon.

Polly how are you?

can't believe deedee has had her baby that means I'm next! yikes!

Hopefully talk soon

Donna


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna - glad you're enjoying your mat leave now. I'm so happy that you're still able to post on here sometimes. Any news on when you'll be back online at home? I agree, it feels like ages since Claire went away. It is so quiet without her. 
Polly is very quiet too.  Perhaps she is very busy at work still.

Have they suggested trying to turn around the breech twin? Is there still room there for him to turn of his own accord? Must be a relief about your BP.

I've had a very pleasant day. I went to a mother and toddler group this morning, and managed to get a little bit done in the garden this afternoon. On sunny days like today I can't bear to be indoors. oh well, better go and cook something (chicken curry).

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Everyone!

I have no idea how I get anything done in the day! Luckily Lady H plays with her toys quite happily so I just drag her and her toys around the rooms with me as I clean! She loves the Dyson - girl after my own heart   Plus DH has been home this week so I can squeeze in a far few tasks!  Just about to go and start painting more skirting boards   no doubt I'll then fall into bed and pray for a good nights kip. Touching a forest full of trees as I say this - but Lady H has been sleeping rather well the last few weeks. It's still never enough though. I sooo miss my 10am lay ins with a good book. I feel too guilty to do that now. 

However - it's my birthday at the end of the month and my best friend is only 3 days later. We're considering asking our DH's to check us into a nice hotel for the night as our pressies - so we can get some sleep and have a lie in  

Donna - I bumped into a friend of mine today who had twin girls 2 weeks ago and they are the cutest things I have ever seen! They each weigh just over 5lbs now and were led next to each other in a pram. You are going to love it! 
Hope you can do it naturally if that's what you would like to do. My friend managed hers naturally, but she tells me it's quite usual to deliver the 1st one easily, but you have to rely on No2 turning round to come out and it doesn't always happen. 

Emma - How was the Mother & Toddler group today?

Right -best crack on before I can't be arsed!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Im Back!!!

Wow, I really didnt expect things to happen so quickly, i was convinced I would go at least a week overdue.  It was definately the long walk on saturday and the indian for dinner that did it i think.

What an incredible experience, im still in shock I think!  Hannah is absolutely beautiful (but I think we might be a bit biased!) Got home from hospital last night and our first night wasnt TOO bad. She slept fine but we hardly got a wink because we were checking every 5 minutes that she was still breathing 

You are probably wondering why i was in hosp for so long but I really had trouble with breastfeeding and was having a hard time. I really wanted it to work but found it really painful. As time went on it obviously wasnt getting any easier and Id tried everything- expressing, nipple shields- nothing was working and I was getting more and more upset and it was ruining the whole experience. I felt a lot of pressure from the midwives and felt that I was a failure for even considering bottle feeding.
In the end I had to make the decision that was right for me (and Hannah) and am going with bottle feeding. At least she has fed for the first few days and has got all the good stuff. Im not as hard on myself now but hate the way that you are made to feel if breastfeeding doesnt actually work and you are made to believe it is the most natural thing in the world.

As far as the birth is concerned- Wow! nothing can prepare you for it but I think I coped really well. We went to the hospital about 1am on Sunday after I thought my waters had broken (felt like a few trickles of wee, then a bit of a gush ) The midwives confirmed it and hooked me up to monitor the contractions and the baby's heart. After about an hour they were getting stronger and I wanted to get some gas and air so we moved into the delivery room and I sat on the birthing ball. At 5pm I felt I needed a bit more so got a pethidine injection which made me a bit spaced out so things are patchy. The last 2 hours was the hard bit- the need to push is unreal but you know you are so close to the end that you do it. I ended up giving birth on all fours bending over the birthing ball and Hannah was passed to me between my legs . (didnt imagine it would be like that!)
I'll never forget how that felt- seeing her for the first time and feeling her next to me.

The days after all passed in a bit of a blur but it is so good to bring her home and get started!  I still cant believe I have a baby!  Annie and Emma- be prepared for all the questions, Ill be plaguing you!

Well, its feeding time. Ill be back soon,

DD xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow!!!! Deedee - It's so great to hear from you. It sounds like you did brilliantly. I understand the feeling of self torture over breast feeding. I only managed 4 days myself and cried for an entire day after making the decision to switch. Personally, I was alot happier once I'd made the decision and got into the bottle thing. I felt alot happier seeing exactly how much Lady H was getting and knowing she had a full tummy after a feed and not just hoping something had come out of me! you did what was right for you and your Hannah and that's the end of it. Ignore the Madwives!

You ask away Deedee. I found my friends absolutely invaluable those first few weeks. It's all so new, scary and confusing - so I will help wherever I can. You still have my number so you can always text me if you need an answer like NOW - I always used to need one right that second!

Congratulations again Deedee. I'm so thrilled for you   Looking forward to hearing about you and Hannah's progress.

Good name choice by the way   Great tasteful minds think alike!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - how _wonderful_ to hear from you. You sound amazingly together. I'm impresssed.  I'm glad you and Hannah 2 are well. Don't beat yourself up over the breastfeeding. You've done the right thing (best decision I ever made for W and my own happiness was to give up so that I could actually start enjoying him). I agree, midwives are terrible for making you feel that you are a bad mother if you don't bf. It certainly didn't come naturally to me. 
Feel free to ask any questions at all, however trivial they might seem. Take care, and congratulations once again 
Can't wait for further updates. 

Hope everyone else is OK. Shopping and cleaning for me today.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

thx so much for all the support girls. At the minute she is taking 2-3 ozs at each feed and Im trying to get her into a 4 hourly routine. She will happily fall asleep on my or DH's chest but when then transferred to the moses basket will fidget and eventually rouse herself and start crying. Is it a bad idea to let her fall asleep on us? Do I just let her cry in the moses basket until she falls asleep?
Ive also had to introduce a dummy  she is such a strong sucker she has started using her thumb and just about anything that will fit in her mouth! 
Nighttime is the worst- you feel like you are the only person who is up at that time with a baby who cant sleep 

Can I ask about the feeding routines you guys used in the first few weeks? what formula are you using? 

thx dd x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Deedee - Trust me - you're not the only one awake at that time of the night. We went through it too and some nights I still have to get up in the early hours!

I would say for the first 6 weeks to just go with wahtever she wants. This time allows you to get to know what she likes and dislikes and to figure out how to change those things to suit your needs! It takes that long I found to really start understanding your little person and it sudenly all starts to click into place.

For the first 2 weeks I fed on demand. I never let her go more than 6 hours betwen feeds day or night as they're just too tiny to be allowed to do that.They need the food! I seem to remember my Madwife telling me to wake her up if she did it. Think I only had to wake her once! Otherwise she seemed to ask for food every 3.5 - 4 hours.

At about 6 - 8 weeks I switched to feeding her every 3 hours. This was something a couple of friends told me to try. The reason for this being you can get all her food in her during the day, getting your last feed in at about 7pmish and you have your nights back before you know it. That 10/11pm feed can be a right pain the **** if you want an early night!  

A couple of weeks of doing that she was falling into a deep sleep after her 7/8pm feed, knocked out the 10/11pm feed and at 9 weeks started only needing one feed in the night. Over about a week her night time feed was getting later and later and then she was going through from 7pm - 5am. So I've had my evenings to myself again for months and it's really easy to get babysitters in and she's tucked up sound in bed and they don't have to do any feeds for us  

Personally for me - dummies are the best things ever invented. Dummies can go to the dummy fairy eventually, whereas thumbs have to stay it seems. My Godchildren are still sucking thumbs at the ages of 8 & 5 and nothing my friends do can get them to stop. Dummies, when used for the right reasons can be a real help. One night Hannah was really restless and I remember thinking she just cannot be hungry.Suddenly dawned on me to give her a dummy and she slept like a dream! It still works now. In the early days (first 3 months I think) I gave it to her all the time. Now she only gets it if she wants a nap or is off to bed. Another tip I was given that I'll pass on  - use the cherry teats. They find it easier to hold onto those ones!

Fomula - I started with SMA and then moved to Cow & Gate. If I had my time again I would use Aptamil without a second thought. I just went with what my friends had used and didn't really know about the different brands. Aptamil seems to be the one that is closest to breast milk and has a really good reputation with Madwives & Health Visitors. Never found a constipated baby on that stuff! 

I think if you asked your Madwife she would tell you to let Hannah settle to sleep where ever and however for a little while. She's too little to be let to cry herself to sleep at the moment. You won't be doing any harm if you let her fall asleep on you for a good few weeks and besides - you all need the sleep! When she's a bit older and getting into more of a routine you can start putting your foot down and teaching her how to settle herself. 

What's she like at getting her wind out? Hannah 1 was really restless because she had bad wind. I started using Infacol and that seemed to really help. It brought her wind up easier and I could put her down with a dummy and of she'd go, rather than tossing and moaning for up to an hour.


Gosh - sorry. Bit long winded. Has any of that helped? Just pick out the bits that sound like a good idea to you or you think will work for you and your Hannah. Remember there's no one answer to anything (mega frustrating). It's all trial and error (even more frustrating)

Keep asking away though Deedee x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations DD on the safe arrival of your beuatiful daughter Hannah, well done on trying the breastfeeding for as long as you did at the hospital, sorry the staff made you feel like you were wrong for stopping, you did the right thing, it wouldn't have been enjoyable for either of you 

Candy x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

Deedee - I'll try and answer your questions, but Annie has covered everything brilliantly. I can only tell you what I wish I'd done in the first few weeks/would do again, rather than what I actually did. Sorry if this is a bit erratic - I've got a wibbly W on my knee.

I breastfed W on demand until 10 weeks, so we didn't have a routine and I was feeding constantly (literally non-stop from 5-11pm most days, and much of the rest of the time too), because I couldn't get the technique right and he wasn't getting enough food. I'd definitely bottle feed next time. I use SMA white because my hv recommended it on the grounds that it resulted in less smelly poo.

In the first 4-6 weeks they can't distinguish between day and night, so it is quite difficult to get into a routine. One of the great things about bottle feeding is that you know how much food Hannah is getting. Once she is older it is worth trying to get a feeding routine going, but it may be soon yet. She will be doing a lot of growing at first and may need to feed quite frequently. I'm still trying to get W into the routine that Annie has now (i.e. dropping the 10pm feed) but we're not quite there yet, although he is down to 4oz then.

Go tt ogo Wis screaming now, back later to finish answering qs,
Emma, xxxxx
Further down the line it probably is a bad idea to let her fall asleep on you as it might become a hard habit to break, but at this stage just go with the flow and do whatever is easiest for you and her. As for crying in the moses basket, she may just need to have a little cry before she goes off to sleep; they do that sometimes when they are tired. If she is dry, has been winded, has been fed and hasn't slept for a while then she is probably just crying with tiredness, nothing else. Like Annie says, Infacol is brilliant stuff for wind. Your hv might suggest colief too. I didn't find that much use, and it is very expensive too (£10 for a tiny bottle).

I took a high moral tone with dummies before I had W, but they are lifesavers. The only way I can get him to sleep for a daytime nap, or if he wakes in the night, is with a dummy. I agree with Annie, the cherry teats stay in far better than the orthodontic ones. It will be easier to wean her off a dummy than to stop her sucking her thumb or fingers. I was a thumb sucker until I was 8 years old and my teeth are just awful, despite an awful lot of orthodontic treatment as a teenager.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry about that. The grumpy one has been put to bed (with dummy!) for a short nap. We went to Cambridge this morning, and I think the excitement has worn him out.

Night time is awful isn't it.  I know you feel like the only one up at that time, but you're not and, just at the point where you are beginning to despair about ever getting a decent night's sleep again, things start to get better again. Somehow you have to get through the first 6 weeks or so (which feels like an eternity), and then you start to feel more human again and gradually get a bit of a life back. In all honesty, I didn't enjoy the first few weeks one bit, and felt so guilty for that, but it does get easier as time goes on. Apart from anything else you start to learn what makes your little one tick, and get better at reading what they are trying to tell you.

How are you in yourself? Did you have any nasty tears or anything? Are you inundtated with friends and relatives?

Please feel free to ask any questions at all,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll carry on talking to myself. 

Deedee - sorry about the typos and generally random nature of my earlier posts. I was trying to read your post and reply whilst balancing W on my knee (and singing nursery rhymes to keep him entertained).

One thing that occurred to me - and forgive me if I'm telling you things you already know - is that you can't overestimate the importance of winding babies at this stage. Sometimes with W I would be patting and rubbing his back for ages, and nothing would happen. I'd be so tired that I'd give up and put him down to try and get him (and me) to sleep, and then sooner or later he'd be crying because of wind (although I didn't always realise that at the time). He was very windy and colicky, and hopefully Hannah won't be, but a lot are. The infacol helps with this though. I think what I'm trying to say is that you really have to hang on in there until you get a burp before putting them down to sleep, however tempting it is to give up and hope for the best.

If you do get desperate and can't get her to sleep in her moses basket it might be worth trying putting her in a car seat (provided you don't leave her there too long - I think 3 hours is the max recommended time). If they are a bit windy I think they sometimes find it easier to sleep at a bit of an angle. Or you could try putting a few books under the head end of the moses basket to get a bit of an angle. 

At this stage there is so much trial and error going on. Books are very good at telling you what the average baby will do, but they are all individuals with their own strange little ways.

Annie, Polly, Donna, Claire - hope you are all OK. I've had a bit too much wine this evening.  I really am going to give up next week though. Honest........

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Lady H is coming towards the end of a power nap so neeed to type quick!

We took her to have some family photos taken yesterday and it was lovely. There are some gorgeous snaps of her and of her with DH. I looked hideous   They should be available for me to look at online later today so I'll forward a couple of the nicer ones on to anyone wanting a nosey.

We then went to a birthday party! My friends little one turned one yesterday. Can't believe it's been a year already. On the day he was born I went to the hospital to see him and I was suffering with morning sickness that day. I think I was 10 or 11 weeks pregnant at the time.... aaah memories.

We then went over to our closest friends house for what used to be our every Saturday night wine and take away! Lady H was put to sleep in her travel cot - in their kitchen   That girl will sleep anywhere. She wasn't bothered in the slightest!

Lady H is off to church with Granny soon  . A couple of hours peace. I'm trying to get some chores done before she goes so I don't feel compelled to do them when I've got some free time!

Emma - You explained all of that to Deedee wonderfully. Even with a few glases of wine! You can't give that stuff up - now is when you need it the most! I got through a few bottles myself this weekend!

Polly, Donna, Claire - Morning! Happy Sunday to you all.

Deedee - Hope we haven't overwhelmed you  

Oooh - FIL got the all clear from his cancer on Friday! Hoorah!

Oooohhh - I had my tarot cards read on Saturday. Apparantly I'm having a little boy - NEXT YEAR!!!! I don't bloomin think so!

Darn - she's awake. Back later xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Very quick post to say well done to Deedee   . It sounds like you are getting great advice from Annie and Emma.

Lots of Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Just seen the pictures and I am thrilled to bits. I nearly cried at some of them. Biased moment here-  but my daughter is goooorrrrgeous   There are 198 pictures to choose from   DH & I have been looking at them since 6pm and we simply cannot choose! It's like our wedding photos all over again.

Today has been quite nice. Lady H went off with Granny and I read the papers   Then went to a friends place. Went to a nearby park and had a nice walk through the woodland area. Back home again and my Mum popped over for a couple of hours. 

Now sat down watching Robin Hood. Recording Prime Suspect for another night. DH is working a few nights this week, so I've got something to do now!

Hope you've all had a nice say. Speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

I've had such a lovely weekend. It finally feels like I'm getting some kind of baby/non-baby life balance going on. We went to Cambridge yesterday, and even managed lunch out. Today I've been putting the finishing touches to W's room (which is looking fab, if I say so myself) and dh has been putting up a much needed fence in the garden.  I did have more wine this evening, and feel a little bit  , but thats it for me until next weekend, honest.....

Annie - 198 pictures!!!!!! Can't wait to see a few of them. Glad you had some lovely me time today. I wonder if you will have a little boy next year.  Stranger things have happened.......
I'm recording Prime Suspect too. It is on too late for me.

Polly, Donna - hello.  Hope you are both OK.
Deedee - hope all is going well. I'm sure you are doing brilliantly.

Night, night,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

Nowt much to really report this morning. Just stopped by to say  

Emma - I'm really pleased you had a good weekend. Do you keep sneaking into W's room to admire your handy work   When is he going in there?

Well, I'm sat in waiting for British Gas again. Kitchen radiator is as cold as block of ice.

Then got the funeral this arvo  

Speak to you all later. Have a good day


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

It's so good to be back online with you all.  I have to go again now as this recruitment business is a nightmare and I am mostly  at the moment.  Still no exchange on the houses either. 

But wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to Deedee on the arrival of Hannah.  That's really fantastic news and I'm glad it went so well for you.      

Try to come back later or tomorrow.  I've scanned your posts and pleased you're all well. 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire - Welcome back!  It has been so quiet without you. I hope you have some good news about jobs and houses soon. How was your holiday?

Annie - hope the funeral goes well today.
I _do_ keep admiring my handiwork in W's room,  and I really want to get on with some other rooms too. My plan is to do the hall, downstairs loo and utility room next because they're small so I can pretend I'm making real progress.

Polly, Deedee, Donna - hope you are all OK.

I'm feeling a bit flu-ey/fuzzy-headed today, but I hope it will pass soon. I've got so much to do this week (nothing exciting - DIY tasks, car stuff etc). Off to the dump this arfternoon with a car full of trees.

Got to go, w is bawling.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Claire -     Sounds like you're a bit snowed under with all sorts at the moment   What's happening with the recruitment right now? Have you had to do applications and interviews? I'm sure you'll explain it all to us when you get a chance.
Remember we're all here to get you through this and help you in anyway you can. Wether it's to   or to  , you know we're here to      

Emma - Funeral went rather well actually. It was a really nice one - well as much as they can be but you know what I mean. It was a real celebration of her life. My friends Mum gave me and my other friend a mention in her speech and that choked me somewhat. 

Sorry that you're feeling a bit   No chance there's another   for the vag team is there?!?!  

Polly, Donna, Deedee - love to you all. Hope you're all alright  

Well - I've got Water Babies again tomorow which I need to prepare for tonight as there's so much bloomin stuff to take and that's about my lot. This week doesn't get much more exiciting than that for me - or not that I'm planning certainly but you know what I'm like  

Night girls x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - glad the funeral went well. Sounds really nice (insofar as these things can ever be...). Not even the _slightest_ chance of a  from me, I'm afraid. When I read that I nearly killed myself laughing.   There hasn't been any  at all. Actually I think I'm ovulating now, but that is the last thing I feel like doing. Think its just flu, pure and simple. Its no fun being ill with a little one though. The days of taking myself off to bed with hot drink and a trashy magazine are long gone.

Got to go and feed W. I'm really going to have to run the risk of dropping this night time feed sometime soon, but I can't quite bring myself to do it.

Sweet dreams,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Annie - glad the funeral went as well as can be expected.

Emma - hope you're feeling better today.

Donna - any more twin news?  I'm beyond excited.

Deedee - how's things going with Hannah?

Polly - hope all is well with you?

Sorry the personals are so brief, I seem to be running around in a mad panic most of the time at the moment.

The job - before I went away I was assured it was informal and about finding the right jobs for us.  Then I had to complete application forms, covering letter and cv - I applied for 2 jobs but really am only qualified for one of them (there are several of these roles that are the same but more of us qualified for it than there are of this role though).  I rushed my applications as they only gave me about 28 hours to do it.  I was then told that we would have a 'meeting' and a short self assessment to do the week I was back (this week) and we'd know by this friday whether we had a job.  The 'meeting' has now turned into a panel interview with a presentation and is not taking place this week now but 'from 7th November'.  The self assessment has taken my colleagues about 16 hours each over the space of a week (I had yesterday afternoon and today to cram it in), and they have also contacted 4 'referees' (without consulting me for who was best although my colleagues were able to suggest people) and asked them for 360 degree appraisals of me.  The management are being cold and unsupportive, and the mood in our office is nothing short of depressed.

House - the american buyer now has the contract fedexed to him and we're waiting for him to sign and return it.  My buyer's solicitor was looking at an 'anomaly' but we don't know what this is but she was allegedly going to exchange 3 weeks ago... .  Our sellers are ready though which is something!

Sorry to be so doom and gloom.  I seem to spend most of my time sporadically bursting into tears.  Poor DP spends most of his spare time comforting me at the moment.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - I want to send you a big cyber- . Don't apologise for anything. I'm not in the least surprised that you feel a bit   at the moment. I think we all would. Either of the job or the house situations on their own would be stressful but to have to contend with both at once is more than enough for anyone. How mean of your employer to make you wait until November to get any clear answers about the future. I know it sounds trite, but things will sort themselves out eventually.

Hello to everyone else. Back soon,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Claire. sorry to hear that it's all a bit pants. wish I could help, but you know that we are all rooting for you.

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie and Emma thanks so much for all your advice, i really appreciate it. We are having a really hard time. Hannah wont settle at all, she will only sleep on mine or Dh's chest. We are thinking it might be wind as she keeps bringing her knees up to her chest.

I wasnt prepared for all of this and am feeling really  

sorry its all me, me, me and a short post. My mum and dad are here to give us a break but I just hate hearing her cry and not being able to do anything to soothe her.

Got to go Ill try to get back on later,

DD x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Deedee,   . It may not be any consolation at all, but I spent most of the first few weeks  . It is perfectly normal, even though you probably feel really guilty for feeling that way. For one thing your hormones are all over the place, plus it takes weeks/months to get over birth itself. Combine that with the lack of sleep and the sheer frustration of feeling that you can't console this little being, and no wonder you feel  . These first few weeks are so, so difficult, but it really does get better. I used to get so upset that I couldn't stop W crying, especially when other people would pick him up and he'd magically stop. As a mother you feel like you should be able to comfort and soothe them, and it isn't that simple. 

The best thing you can do if the crying really gets to you is walk away and leave her for a short while with dh or your parents (or anyone who'll have her - I'd have happily have left W with the postman if he'd offered in the early days ), whether it is for a few hours so you can get some sleep, or just long enough to have a cup of tea. Ideally go far enough away that you can't hear her crying. I know it sounds harsh but you'll feel better for it. We had a few terrible nights at first where W screamed for hours and hours non-stop and dh made me go to the spare room (where I sobbed myself to sleep) whilst he stayed with W.

If she is bringing her feet up it could well be wind. Is she arching her back too? Have you spoken to a mw or hv about it? Is she bringing much milk back up? Could you be feeding her too much/too frequently? My hv said that when they have bad wind babies want to eat, because the action of eating temporarily relieves the pain, but it actually makes the wind worse in the long run because they can't digest this constant stream of food. I could never judge though when he was genuinely hungry or when it was comfort eating myself. Have you tried elevating one end of her moses basket (the head end). It may be that she sleeps on you and dh because she is happier upright rather than lying flat (makes wind worse). Are you using infacol - it helps but it isn't a miracle cure. Do you make sure you get a good burp sound and some milk back out before putting her down? I hope these questions don't sound patronising, I'm just trying to cover all the options. (W suffered really badly with wind, and I don't think I dealt with it very well at the time).

It will get easier, I promise. If there is anything at all I can do please say. Take care,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, Deedee - it's alright   it is really hard bloomin work these first few weeks. Hannah sounds like she might be suffering from nasty wind or maybe a bit of colic. Think nearly every baby does, so don't feel alone here. Are you using anything to help it? Infacol is really good stuff or Dentinox. Dr Brown's bottles are also a huge help with babies that suffer with wind/colic. Must be something about the name Hannah as I remember very clearly being on the phone to my Midwife in floods of tears because my Hannah was doing the exact same thing. These products really do help though. I was in Tesco's at some ridiculous hour 5 days after having her, stocking up on anything that helped wind   - best thing I ever did, even though I felt crazy at the time. I'll linger around for a bit incase you come back online and want to chat or text me if I've logged off and you want to ask anything   

You can't prepare for this hun, so don't be so hard on yourself. You're doing brilliantly.

Polly - Hi! How's tricks? Any developments with getting some staff? Any progress with the Spanish clinic?

Claire - Sending you a huge cyber hug too. I'm also not surprised that you're feeling  . That's a heck of alot on your plate at the moment. You're a strong lady though and you'll get through all of this. You keep us updated and remember we're here for you. Just wish I could help  

Emma - Give the night time feed a miss and see what happens. If it's too early, you'll soon know about it   There's a good chance W will go through without it now he's a bit older and bigger. I'm a real meanie - I stopped it at 9 weeks   Well - to be fair she was going into a deep sleep herself at that stage, so if she didn't wake for it - she didn't get it and I went off to bed for some much needed zzzzzz's
Water Babies was really good again today. Bit more dunking under the water. She barely bats an eye at it. Full of smiles and giggling. I'm really enjoying it.

Well, I'm off to bed in a mo. Might catch the end of Pretty Woman, just seen it's on tonight. DH is home tomorrow   and I'm off to Bingo again in the evening - anything for a bit of ME time! 

Night night x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oops - crossed over with Emma. Sorry Deedee - I repeated alot of what Emma said and that might sound a bit in your face. Apologies


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Got to be quick, but like Annie says Dr Brown bottles are the best by a long way. W's wind got much better when we swapped from avent ones to those, and he brings far less back up with them

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Not exactly got much to report since bedtime last night. Let's see I did my teeth, watched t.v in bed for a while and then went to sleep til 5am this morning. Riveting stuff  

Nothing excited planned today either. Food shopping, cleaning my conservatory windows now it's finished and a bit more cleaning. 

Oh what an exciting life I live  

Hoping you all have a much more fun packed day


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Deedee, I wish I could offer some advice but I haven't got a clue!  Looks like you're in excellent hands with Emma and Annie though!!  What a pair of old hands they sound!

Annie, you are becoming a bingo fiend!   Hope you have a good time, and enjoyed Pretty Woman.

Emma, any progress on the house decorating?

Hi Donna, Polly, look forward to hearing your news.

Thanks for your support of me on this non-fertility matter!  I really appreciate it.    The situation gets worse.  DPs organisation have had a mini restructuring so the job he was in a trial promotion for has gone and he's back in his old job.  He now thinks he's let me down, which of course he hasn't, and the future £££s angle looks even more precarious.     This happened weeks ago and he's been battling on without worrying me because of all the other stuff and I feel so guilty that he didn't feel he could turn to me and had to work through it by himself.  What a mess.

On a brighter note, we've been looking at wedding venue brochures.  Emma, I recall you saying you had a smaller wedding?  All the stuff we have says that the minimum size for the reception is at least 70 people, but we only want 25!  Any advice you could offer me? ...


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - hope you managed to get some sleep last night. How are things today?

Annie - your day sounds about as exciting as mine, in fact more so because you get to go out this evening. I'm still feeling a bit  and would love to spend the day on the sofa, but as that's not an option with Master W I have to go out somewhere today (anywhere!). I'm not a huge fan of cleaning, but I do _love _ cleaning windows and mirrors - a conservatory would be heaven.  I think it is because they're so shiny afterwards, and I'm a magpie at heart. I have a huge ironing mountain to tackle too. 

Donna - hope we hear from you soon. Hope you are well.

Polly - how are things? How is work? Any news? Did you ever have that big talk with dh?

Claire - it never rains but it pours......  You do deserve a bit of good luck soon. I'm sure it wasn't that dp didn't feel he could turn to you, but more that he felt you had too much on your plate as it was.

As for weddings, yes we had about 30 people (I think) - just family. We had the ceremony in Hereford Town Hall (MIL lives there and at the time her and FIL were councillors there and suggested it) and the reception too. They had a selection of rooms to hire for functions and we picked a small one. It was still a lovely venue though. We did it all on a bit of a tight budget as dh was at law school at the time so we only had my salary to live on. My parents wouldn't pay for anything because they didn't approve of a non-church wedding. Dh did most of the catering, and the in-laws paid for alcohol and room hire. We didn't really look around at other venues or even get any brochures I'm afraid. Sorry, that isn't much help.

Got to go, back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

ooooh Claire - I might have had a big white one but I can certainly still help you out with wedding venues! My dream job is a wedding planner... or any planner if I'm honest. I shall hunt around for you next time I've got an evening to myself.

Emma's right, you do deserve a turn of luck right now. Give it a few months and you'll be decorating your new house,both have sorted work, staring at a lovely sparkler on your finger and we'll all be out buying hats  

Emma - Change of plan - I'm off to Ikea! Also forgot that I'm meeting my work colleagues for lunch at my fave restaurant tomorrow. told you things don't stay quiet for me for long


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad your day got better. Funny, I was thinking myself that I might go to IKEA one day soon (not the same one, obviously). My day hasn't been so bad. Went to the garden centre and got a couple of plants, but they didn't have the bamboos I was hoping for (to replace all the hideous coinfers we've ripped out). Just had W's high chair delivered. I'm so excited and can't wait to try him in it, but first I have to build it, and their are pages and pages of instructions. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oooh, Ikea!  I LOVE Ikea!  Let me know what you bought!!!

Thanks Emma and Annie for your responses re wedding venues!  It is such a minefield.  Can I also ask a really dense question - what in the world is a 'wedding breakfast' and why would someone want one?  Is it in your dress or what, who has to go and is it sausages and eggs (and do you have to have one as the venues seem to imply it's compulsory).  Or is it not a breakfast at all but termed as such as it's the first thing you eat after you get married?!  I'm probably being really stupid here but I have to ask!  

Yes a bit of luck would be welcome right now!

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooh posting at the same time!  Good luck with the high chair construction! xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - sorry, didn't notice we were posting at the same time.

I think the wedding breakfast is just a silly name for the meal you have afterwards, whatever time of day it is. Nothing to stop you having a big fry up though. 

High chair now constructed. It would have been much easier if i'd read the instructions properly. I had to take it down countless times and start again.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire: Wedding breakfast: well you know that I am SO much older than all of you, so I do remember that quaint old-fashioned term! It is simply what all wedding receptions were called before they were called receptions! It's really funny, I was only thinking a few weeks ago that no-one uses that term any more - but maybe it's coming back into fashion if you are reading it in venue brochures? Unless they *are* trying to revive it to use it to sell you a meal before the ceremony as well as after?

We had a lovely wedding: I wanted the reception to be outdoors, so we reserved the large terrace of a pub, and it was great - hottest day of the year too! I think we were 60 people. Various people helped out and we had a wonderful, happy and low-budget wedding.

Like Annie, I enjoyed my wedding so much (ahem, OUR wedding) that I wanted to become a wedding planner afterwards, so feel free to ask advice, opinions, etc!

No major news from me. No talk with DH, all gone away. Work is getting better, jsut waiting to see if another potential staff member is going to take the job (rolls eyes!) and we have an appointment in Spain on 30th October. Beginning to wonder again if we really should....

But it's all booked now, so we are at least going to the appointment.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - how exciting, and not long to wait. Is this an appointment to chat, or actually to get things rolling? I'm glad things are getting better at work.

Annie - what did you buy at IKEA?

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hopefully be back online within 2 weeks all being well. Phone line is being sorted on monday and i can sort internet after that.

Deedee you are doing reaally well don't be hard on yourself hun, read back through old posts to remind yourself what Annie and Emma were like now look at them. your be the same to and I'll be coming to you all for advice - getting quite scared about the early days now.
Did you have any tears or anything giving birth? your labour sounded like a dream by the way.

Polly how exciting your off to spain soon, I understand you feeling anxious about it all but it will be fine you'll see.

Claire sorry you are having such a nightmare at the moment I wish there was something I could do or say - you know we are all here for you though.

Annie anymore wins at Bingo?

Emma, heelloo hope you are well?

I'm doing ok just getting big and fed up, been feeling abit down this week cause all I seem to do is sleep I feel so useless.
Developed a rash on my bump which is now on my hands and legs too, it is sooooo itchy it drives me mad especially at night, doc said it is nothing to worry about and common in pregnancy it will go once I've given birth! so I'm stuck with it! got some cream so hope that helps.
I feel ready to have the twins now, house or nursery is no where near ready but physically I have had enough of heavying myself around. menatlly I am no where near ready for 2 babies - oh my god!

So so tired went swimming today and I am shattered now! waiting for DH to pick me up from my mums after his footy game.

Got my first pay cheque today since finishing work (was due last friday but never dreamt I'd get it on time) it was for 2 weeks full pay! so I am assuming she has come to her senses and paid me the holiday I was entitled to and that my next cheque in 2 weeks will be my first smp payment - we shall see!

talk soon

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - lovely to hear from you. Poor you being so itchy. How are you coping with the change in weather. Did you bother getting winter maternity clothes? You'll be fine with the twins, I'm sure. You must know what you're doing, unlike me. Will the twins be sharing a cot? Will they be in with you at first? I want to know everything. I'm getting so excited about it all. 
Great news that you got your pay cheque. 
I'm going to go back and check those early posts sometime soon. I still have moments where I feel totally out of my depth with it all.

Bye for now,
emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All!

No win for me tonight   guess you can't win every week  

IKEA was really dissapointing. All we bought were two lamps and these really cute box frames. We bought 3 of them and in each one we've put something of Hannah's - her first shoes, first hat and a bib that has her name embroidered on it. We've hung them in our entrance hall and they look soooo cute! But otherwise I found IKEA a real let down today. Nice afternoon out together though.

Emma & Donna - Funnily enough I sat here the other night and went back through every post since I joined. Took me hours but I really enjoyed reading them. Some made me laugh, some made me well up. It was honestly really lovely. To listen to how down we all were, determined we'd never have babies, adamant that when we felt a bit squiffy that it was AF on the way   My posts leading up to the BFP are hysterical. I mention that I'm sat at work and think I'm getting the flu... a week later and I'm badly typing out that I've got a BFP   If you guys ever get the chance you should look back at them. I was thinking about printing them all out and keping them to look back on later on in life. Maybe we will have been brave enough to meet up by then  

Polly - You're bound to be having second thoughts now you've taken the plunge and made the appoinment. I am really confident though that once you've seen them, you'll feel alot more sure about it.  
Fingers crossed that this person takes the job with you - and that they work hard for you! 

Claire - Don't you fret, we'll all get you through the wedding plans. I have been thinking about it non stop all afternoon   I've always called the meal after the cermemony the "Wedding Breakfast" and the party the "rececption" Not sure what protocol really is there, but neither am I bothered! I so looove a good wedding  - but enjoy planning one a hell of a lot more!
I am available for bridesmaid duties, should you need another one -  and have a reputation for being a good one   I organise amazing hen nights that go down in history! No charge  

Donna - So nearly there my lovely. You hang on in there and don't even think about feeling bad about sleeping all the time. Do it as much as possible for as long as possible. Trust Emma & I and particularly Deedee right now - SAVOUR IT! and we've only got one each to deal with  
Like Emma - I want to know everything. This is so exciting. We need to give you a number to text when you've had the boys so we are up to speed with everything! 


Emma - What kind of highchair did you buy   Mine was up in seconds! Have you given it a test drive yet? Hannah loves hers. She can sit in the kitchen and watch me buzzing around.

Deedee - How are things today?

Well, that's me caught up with everyone. Off to read this weeks OK! and moan about Chav Kerry like I do every week.

Night x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi girls,
I managed to get about 5hours sleep last night while my mum and dad were here. Dh couldnt sleep and took over about 11pm. I woke at 3am to find dh asleep on the sofa and H in her moses basket. I ended up on the floor beside them with a duvet 

H woke at 3:30am and dh went back to bed while she fell asleep on my chest and slept until 8:30am (I dozed on and off).

The midwife came today and said we should try just letting her cry which is easier said than done. I also told her about my feelings of guilt about not continuing with the breastfeeding. She said to give it another go if I wanted but I thought that you shouldnt mix breast and bottle as it confuses them or once you start bottlefeeding you shouldnt go back  I dont know, I just need to know that I gave it 150%!!!

I tried bfeeding again tonight and it didnt hurt as much (but it never does at the beginning just gradually gets worse!) Its so hard to know what she is getting, sometimes I think she is just comfort sucking. We ended up giving her a bottle afterwards as we just didnt know if got enough (she fed for about an hour).

I got some Infacol today and gave her that before the last feed (thanx for that tip)
I'll try raising the head end of the moses basket too and see if that helps. We really must get her back to sleeping in our room as all 3 of us have ended up in the living room the past few nights.

Im off now for a good 

dd x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - you are doing brilliantly, whatever you might think.  I didn't realise that you could go back to breastfeeding once you'd stopped. I don't know what the right answer is there. Go with your gut instinct. My view is that you should only go back to bf if you want to, not because you feel guilty for stopping. (I struggled on because I felt guilty that I would be letting down W, mw, hv, bf counsellor etc, then realised afterwards that that was nonsense). Do you have local bf support groups/counsellors? Might be worth going to one of their sessions if you think it would help. My only word of caution would be that, although most of them are lovely people and very supportive, they can be quite one-sided with their advice.
I thought of a couple of other things that might help with H's wind and sleep. Is she in grobags? I think they feel quite snug for babies so are better for sleeping than sheets. Do your local health centre offer baby massage? Here they do baby massage courses from 6 weeks but limit places to windy/colicky babies, and my hv very kindly arranged for the lady who runs it to come to the house when W was about 2 weeks old and do a one-to-one session. It can help a bit.
Thinking about the only sleeping on you, it might be worth trying putting her in the Moses basket once she is asleep on you. She probably will wake up and scream a lot, but she might well go back to sleep after a few minutes. I think letting her cry in those circumstamces is fine, although I appreciate it is quite hard to listen to it.

You are doing _brilliantly_ Deedee.

Annie - your Lady H keepsake frames sound lovely. I got a Stokke Tripp Trapp highchair. It is so fab.  Like you, I wanted to be able to put W somewhere in the kitchen where he could watch me doing things. He's outgrown his bouncy chair anyway.

Got to go, bawling baby,
Emma, xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks emma, I bought a Dr Brown's bottle yesterday and will give that a go. The midwife is coming back on Sunday and then HV takes over (I havent heard from her yet, mind you!) I'll ask her about baby massage, id really love to try that.

Last night wasnt too bad, she slept from 12-3:30am and then through to 6:30 then through until 10:30. I feel more rested today. DH has had to go into work to sort out his leave and Im here alone with Hannah 2. Its quite scary because its usually the 2 of us here. She is sleeping at the mo so at least Im able to get some housework done and get online. Regarding the bf, I think Ill call the midwives at the hosp and ask them- my heart is telling me to try it again but my head is saying no- aaarrrgghhhhh!!! 

When I get a chance Im going to have a look over the old posts when W and Hannah 1 were newborns- im sure you guys went through exactly the same as me.

Sorry this one is me, me ,me again! 

Ill be back soon,

DD x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I'm impressed! Sounds like Hannah 2 slept really well last night. Although it is tough for you, particularly the interruptions to sleep during the night, I reckon thats about as good as it gets at this stage. Did she sleep in her moses basket or on you and dh?
You will hear this time and time again, but I'm going to say it anyway, *forget the housework*.  The most important thing you can do is rest (I ignored this advice by the way, but people were right).

It is scary being home alone with a little one, isn't it. For the first few weeks I used to be counting the hours until dh came home, and I'd burst into tears with relief when he came through the door. They are so all-absorbing and demanding at this age, but give nothing back at all. It gets much better at 6 weeks when they start to smile.

Have you been out on your own (well, with Hannah 2) yet? Sometimes it is easier than staying in the house on your own.

As for bf, in your heart of hearts are you wanting the mv to tell you that you can bf or are you hoping that they'll say it isn't possible? The answer to that should tell you what to do. I'm ashamed to admit this, but I spent the whole time that I was bf hoping that someone would give me a good medical reason why I should stop so that I could do so guilt-free (or show me some magic way to do it properly and successfully).

I must check out all those old posts myself later. You sound far more 'together' than I ever was. I take my hat off to you (or would if I was wearing a hat). 

Claire - how are things today? Any more wedding thoughts? have you abandoned the idea of doing it abroad?

Annie - sorry to be so brief earlier. I was running late for mother and toddler group. How long did it take you to read back through all the posts? What a lovely idea about printing them out (as long as you don't sell it to a publisher ). W is still a bit big for the highchair, and flops about a bit. However I found that if I put a rolled up towel on either side of him he can't fall to one side and is then perfectly happy.

I feel much more myself today and had a wonderful 7.5 hours sleep last night (its been months since that last happened). Nothing much exciting is happening here. I really should go out and buy some food but I can't be bothered. We'll have to muddle through with what we've got.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternon All!

Emma - I promise I won't be selling our posts to anyone  How was mother & Toddler group today?

Deedee - Oh yes, we definitely went through the exact same things 

Sounds like you got some decent periods of sleep out of Hannah 2 last night. Emma, as always, has said all the things that I would have done. Please don't go on with BF if it's really not what *you* want to do. Hannah has gotten the very best start in life from you feeding her for as long as you did. She's got all of those lovely antibodies in her now and formula milk these days really is very good stuff. Don't feel pressured or guilty with this whole "breast is best" That doesn't apply to everyone! I think every woman tortures herself with that slogan when it comes to making a decision wether to stick with it or not. We're here for you whatever you want to do for you and your little girl.
You'll definitely notice a difference with the Infacol and the Dr Browns bottles. 
I did the baby massage course and it was brilliant. There was 10 of us in the group and over half of the ladies were there as their babies had colic. All of them reported a major improvement. Coincidence maybe with the fact that they might have simply grown out of it? Still nice to talk to other Mums with the same experiences and see what they did about them. 
I wander of Hannah 2 likes to be swaddled at bedtime? some babies need to be bundled up tight to feel secure enough to go to sleep. Have you tried that one at all?

right - more house work to be done...after Deal or No Deal of course!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Have you got time for a quick chat online about weaning?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Annie,

No problem! Just put the kettle on.....

Emma


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you want to chat here or on yahoo?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just realised you posted ages ago. sorry I missed you then. I got distracted with cooking etc.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like you're still online though.  I'll just carry on chatting to myself....


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I can see that you've logged off now. Sorry I missed you. I'd have loved to talk about weaning (or anything else). How is it going? Have you got any particular concerns? I'm really enjoying discovering what W likes and doesn't like. He seems very wary of anything green....

Back tomorrow,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma

I'll just ask you here and hope the other guys don't mind me droning on! Sorry guys  

Anyhoo - Weaning is going really well. I've progressed yp to 3 meals a day as from Wednesday, but I just can't figure out how to fit it all in the day, drop a feed and keep her full! 

She was on 5 feeds a day, every 3 hours between 7am & 7pm. I easily squeezed in 2 meals a day in betwen that lot, but now I want to go up to 3 a day and drop one of the bottles as she doesn't want or need it, I can't decide how to do it!

A friend of mine did it on a 2 hour rule, so every 2 hours her baby either got a meal or a bottle. That sounded good to me as you get your 4 bottles in and 3 feeds.... but .... you're constantly feeding!

Giving her milk at meal times was another reccomendation. I guess that would be a bottle at 7am, brekkie at 8.30am maybe?, lunch at 11.30, with another bottle, I'd have to give her another bottle in the afternoon somewhere or she'd be starving  , tea at 4/4.30 and then bedtime bottle.

I JUST DON'T KNOW.... HELP!!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie, here's what I'm doing (but that doesn't mean its the right thing ):

7am breakfast - up to 8oz bottle (doesn't always take all of it - perhaps because of the dream feed  ) plus 2 cubes worth of fruit puree. I'm planning to introduce some cereal tomorrow at this stage.

10.30 milk - I'm only offering 4oz now, and planning to reduce this gradually and ultimately eliminate it or replace it with some juice.

12ish (timing depends on whether he's having a nap) lunch - 5 cubes of selected veg puree. I'm going to swap 2 veg cubes for meat or fish next week. (no milk at this stage)

2.30 8oz bottle

5.30 food. 2/3 cubes of fruit puree plus 6 tsp of baby rice (mixed with 6 tbsp of water).

6-6.30 bath

6.30 8oz bottle, bed.

10 milk. We're down to 3oz now, but I'm looking to eliminate this very soon.

My understanding is that the morning milk gets eliminated first and then, once they're having 3 good meals a day, you gradually reduce the afternoon milk. I think it is best to do it all gradually rather than just stop one feed altogether, so there probably is a period of a few weeks where you are feeding every couple of hours.

Is Lady H enjoying her food? W loves fruit, and was a bit difficult with veg at first but is getting better. I can't get him to eat potato at all. Most odd, I could eat it all day. 

Hope everyone else is Ok.
back later
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for that Emma. It really helps to hear how other Mums are doing it. I can't believe how much I'm torturing myself over it! As long as she gets what she needs surely!?!  

I did 6ozs at 7am this morning
A breakfast cereal at 9am mixed with about 2.5ozs of milk
She then went for a nap at 9.40 as I couldn't keep her awake any longer!
I think I'll see how far I can drag things out - maybe lunch at 11.30/11.45 with a bottle 
A bottle at around 2 or 2.30 maybe
Tea at 4.30 
Bed time bottle at 7pm

I'm going to give it a go today and see what happens!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Not had a great deal of time the last few days unfortunately but I don't think I could have contributed to the feeding conversation anyway, unless anyone's interested in what I eat in a day which I doubt! (and is far far too much)  

So just to wish you all a lovely weekend.  I'm going to attempt to forget about all my worries.  Takeaway pizza tonight, pub meal tomorrow night and two days of Christmas shopping...  

Hope you all have a good one.  Take care.  And Deedee, hope you and Hannah (and your DH) are doing well.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Girls - I am so sorry to drone on about bloody weaning problems   How very boring I am.

However.... here's hoping I can redeem myself by telling you what happened to me today. Classic Annie

Earlier in the week I was invited to meet up with the girls from my baby massage group. Each one of them is really lovely, so I was really looking forward to seeing them all. One of the girls offered to host at her place which was perfect as there is 10 of us + babies   I think there was 7 of us there today. Anyhoo - we pull up at the house and it's a rather lovely pile of bricks. Inside is jst as beautiful. Clearly she is one of those girls that has a natural flair for interior decor.
We all sit chatting 10 to the dozen as we haven't seen each other for 2 weeks an we've never really had the chance to talk before - massage always got in the way 
Half way in and Lady H with some noise - fills her pants. Not a problemo. I went to the other end of the room and clear up the mess. She's all clean, so I leave her kicking away on her mat, get up and walk back to put our things away in our bag.
One of the girls then says "what's that on the carpet" I look down and to my horror there's a big dollop of pooh on the gorgeous CREAM carpet. I have noooooo idea how it got from the nappy sack onto the carpet, but low and behold, there it was. I have NEVER been so embarassed in my entire life. I positively radiated from shame. The hostess was really good about it and the other girls laughed it off. I was on my hands and knees scrubbing for all my life is worth.
I said I would host next week and invited this weeks to bring a nasty pooey nappy and plonk it down on my new carpets   The shame  

Also, whilst we were there the conversation got around to having more children   One of the group was asking each lady in turn. I explained that I'd struggled to have Hannah so we'd see what happens. Then the girl next to me said "we always wanted too". I'd had a feeling from our classes that there was something we weren't aware of. Poor love had to explain that her husband died in an accident when she was 14 weeks pregnant and although they wanted a large family, it wasn't to be   I felt physically sick for her. Having been through something similar with my good friend and her husband dying suddenly I had a miniscule inkling into how hard that must have been to tell us that today. 
Can you even begin to imagine what she's been through/going through. Loosing her much loved hubby just when life had blessed them, having to continue with it alone, giving birth without him, living without him when they have a beautiful daughter.
I had alot of admiration for her today. Puts my trivial moans about DH right back into perspective and made me realise how lucky I am to have him around at all. I will never moan about his shifts again  


Soooo - that was my day. Nothing excited planned for the weekend so far. 

Love to you all


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Hope you are all having lovely weekends.

Deedee - are things any better? What did you decide to do about breastfeeding?

Donna - how are you?

Annie - how has weaning gone today? I could happily talk about it for hours.....  I'm sorry, but I did laugh at the carpet story. Sounds like you handled it really well. I can't imagine having a cream carpet with a baby.
What a really sad tale about the other lady's dh. Really outs things into perspective doesn't it.
I'm going to try not doing the 10pm dream feed tonight. bet it'll be my turn to feel   tomorrow.

Claire - hope you're having a fab weekend. Can't belive you've left your Chrsitmas shopping so late. 

Polly - hope all is well and you are managing to get a bit of a break this weekend.

Nothing exciting here. We all went for a very long walk this morning, and I've spent the rest of the day pureeing every vegetable under the sun.

Bye for now,
emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you ever had one of those days where you feel like your whole world has been turned upside down and you wish you'd never gotten out of bed. I had one of those yesterday   My head is still spinning from it all .I couldn't sleep last night and I feel sick to my stomach.


First off, Hannah has a cold and is really grizzly as she's sreally snuffly. I needed to get out of the house so a friend came over and we started packing the babies into the car. As I walked out the door I had my hands full with house keys, car keys (even though I wasn't driving), mobile phone and Hannah. I think I must have out the car keys and mobile on the roof of her car whilst I put Hannah in and then forgot all about them. 

That part of the story short - I've lost them. My mobile had pictures and video on it of Hannah from the day she was born, her first laugh and all sorts of happy memories. That at the time was the end of the world for me and I was devestated.

However things then took even more of a nosedive and put that into insignificance. As I'm bathing Lady H - DH announces that he thinks he might start looking for a new job   He has worked for the same company since leaving college and i thought he'd be there forever. He's progressed from the lowest level to Management and I thought he loved his work.
I of course ask why and I eventually get out out of him that his Bosses had decided a little while ago that he's not doing all the elements of his role to their satisfaction. They had a word with him and explained their issues and gave DH a couple of months to turn things around. Needless to say it hasn't happened and they came back to see him on Friday. 
The offer put on the table is to either take a demotion or to stay in the same role but under a sort of management programme.
Now, if he takes the demotion he gets to keep his salary at the same level (phew!), but has the embarassment of going back to work with the team at the lower level and it all just feels horrible. Or he tries to fight to hold onto his current role but if they decide he's still not doing it their way - he risks loosing his job all together.
Now DH has Lady H to think about, bless him - he's taking the demotion. But, he says this might be an opportunity to start looking at a possible new career and starting over.

It's come as such a shock to me. He's been doing this Management role for 5 years or more so I don't understand why this has come about all of a sudden Although he's not much of a talker, I can see this has really upset him. I'm really upset that A) - he didn't want to mention it to me before becuase he didn't want me to worry & B) - that he's been going through all this worry on his own.

I'm also really scared about our future. If he decides to jump - what happens if he regrets it and it doesn't pan out? But if he stays, he might be miserable having to take the demotion and whose to stay he'll ever be able to climb back up and beyond in the future?

My head is in such a muddle. I really struggle with things like this. I think it stems from my childhood, but I need things to plod along in my life. Any change really unsettles me and I want to crawl in a dark corner and cry. 

I don't know what to do or think girls


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71354.0


----------

